# ESP NAMM 2020 thread



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Everyone's favorite holiday. 

*LTD Deluxe Viper-1000 in See Thru Purple Sunburst finish*.


----------



## Adieu

Damn bean counters costcutting again... couldn't even spring for pickup rings this time around


----------



## Albake21

Is it that time of year again? Oh boy!


----------



## JD27

Ohhh a return of the Viper 1000s and changed to direct mount pickups. Starting the holiday season strong.


----------



## MikeH

More baritone 6s, pls.


----------



## Leviathus

Been outta the loop with ESP for a while but i'm gonna wish for Kamikaze 3 + Pink Alexi reissues.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

VERY STRONG START!

I want it already.


----------



## spudmunkey

i wish they made a "Viper LT" or "Viper Slim". Their take on the SG is one of my favorites, but compared to an SG, they are so damn thick and needlessly heavy (IMO).


----------



## Adieu

spudmunkey said:


> i wish they made a "Viper LT" or "Viper Slim". Their take on the SG is one of my favorites, but compared to an SG, they are so damn thick and needlessly heavy (IMO).




Yeah

And...Are the necks on all of em obese? Briefly had a Korean Viper 400, that thing was plump as hell


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Everyone's favorite holiday.
> 
> *LTD Deluxe Viper-1000 in See Thru Purple Sunburst finish*.
> 
> View attachment 73518


----------



## erdiablo666

Adieu said:


> Yeah
> 
> And...Are the necks on all of em obese? Briefly had a Korean Viper 400, that thing was plump as hell



I owned 2 and still own one, and I cannot agree. My actual SG's neck is far heftier. The shape of the Viper neck does bother me though. Not a fan of a "U" shaped neck.


----------



## Hollowway

You guys are skewing old school. I’m personally hoping for something in the Arrow or Forest/FRX line.


----------



## Spicypickles

Hollowway said:


> You guys are skewing old school. I’m personally hoping for something in the Arrow or Forest/FRX line.


This, I miss forests.


----------



## Masoo2

rerelease the nv rerelease the nv rerelease the nv please for the love of god esp rerelease the nv

imagine a black metal series nv


----------



## possumkiller

Will this be the year of a proper M 7? I doubt it.


----------



## jephjacques

more black guitars pls


----------



## stinkoman

Stainless steel frets finally I hope.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

stinkoman said:


> Stainless steel frets finally I hope.



If they start putting SS frets on the high end LTDs... Maybe a darker fretboard, then I'll buy.


----------



## gunshow86de

M-II Maple in colors besides black pls. Would probably be too much to get the Michael Romeo purple, but a man can dream.


----------



## StevenC

Another year another simple request


----------



## Kaura

^That as a seven-string would be pretty fucking temptating.


----------



## Mathemagician

Yeah I’d like to see some “slightly cooler than the other guys” stuff from them. Because ESP is just 100% capable of blowing anyone’s mind at any time. 

But I know they need to SELL things and a purple guitar without Kirk Hetfield’ snake on it may not test well. 

But a proper M7 would be amazing.


----------



## _MonSTeR_

Yes! ‘Slightly cooler than the other guys’! That’s exactly what I want to see from ESP, it’s their natural place in the order of things.

Love that they also preview their stuff before the show these days.


----------



## Zhysick

Black metal M-1 (or any other hardtail with flat top and arm rest would be nice).


----------



## Mathemagician

Zhysick said:


> Black metal M-1 (or any other hardtail with flat top and arm rest would be nice).



isn’t this already a thing? I could have sworn it was or maybe it was a sig for one of the Parkway Drive guys?


----------



## Logan Abbott

Zhysick said:


> Black metal M-1 (or any other hardtail with flat top and arm rest would be nice).


Yo so they posted on Instagram story like a week ago for some dude playing for a video, it was an Ltd black metal but fixed hip shot! I think they’re gonna release a 7 string fixed bridge black metal and a 6 string. Probably a telecaster too cause that’s another missing shape from that series


----------



## Zhysick

Mathemagician said:


> isn’t this already a thing? I could have sworn it was or maybe it was a sig for one of the Parkway Drive guys?





Logan Abbott said:


> Yo so they posted on Instagram story like a week ago for some dude playing for a video, it was an Ltd black metal but fixed hip shot! I think they’re gonna release a 7 string fixed bridge black metal and a 6 string. Probably a telecaster too cause that’s another missing shape from that series



I haven't seen that video but right now that guitar is not in the catalogue. The only 6 string fixed bridge is the EC so it is a carved top.

But that is good news...


----------



## Necky379

Just waiting to see if there’s a new Stef model/variation. To me they’ve always been the coolest part of the ESP lineup. Don’t like black guitars with EMG’s? No problem here’s some metal flake red with Fishmans. Tired of the same old Fender shape? No problem here’s the old old Fender shape in fucking metallic green. Remember that see through green ESP signature model you couldn’t afford as a kid? Guess what adult, you still can’t so here’s an LTD reissue of it. I can’t wait to see what this year brings, if they make a pepto Vandenberg pink Carpenter my savings is in Trouble.


----------



## stinkoman

Necky379 said:


> if they make a pepto Vandenberg pink Carpenter my savings is in Trouble.



I just received a sparkle red ltd SC608B yesterday, and it's the second SC608 I have owned. If they announced a pink one, I would be listing them for sale the next day to fund the pink one.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

I would love to see more production Stef models that resemble some of his customs. The red sparkle 608 and green sparkle 607 were a good start. Lets get a sonic blue 7 string and a matte Pink 608


----------



## gunch

I mean I haven't seen the number but hasn't the black metal series been a success for them?


----------



## Albake21

gunch said:


> I mean I haven't seen the number but hasn't the black metal series been a success for them?


Has it? I've only seen one in the wild.


----------



## gunch

Albake21 said:


> Has it? I've only seen one in the wild.



There's been a few NGDs here and the latest Pig Destroyer live vid on youtube Scott Hull was playing a BM Viper 7


----------



## cardinal

Need a Stef 8 with a Floyd. Come on ESP. Isn't that what he's actually using now?


----------



## gunshow86de

cardinal said:


> Need a Stef 8 with a Floyd. Come on ESP. Isn't that what he's actually using now?



In light pink.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Man I wish they'd do a random star 7. Hell I'd settle for a black metal arrow 7. ;_;


----------



## Dudley

Same desire as every year for me... E-II series Eclipse in silverburst, for the love of god.


----------



## Necky379

gunshow86de said:


> In light pink.




I had no idea this thing existed when I said I want a pepto pink Carpenter model. This is what I want, if it comes out in a 7 I’ll have to finance it...all they would have to do really is offer a basic SC-607b in pink and I’d be all over it.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Not a production instrument, but its worth showing: Javier Reyes new ESP Custom Shop

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3pxyCuhG2C/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Hollowway

How did I not know about that pink Floyd 8 (no pun)? That is exactly what I want! Maybe this will be the year that companies start using Floyds on 8s?


----------



## Andromalia

Please ESP not something cool because I don't want to spend money this year.


----------



## Ikke

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Not a production instrument, but its worth showing: Javier Reyes new ESP Custom Shop
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B3pxyCuhG2C/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



Here's a "product photo" of Javier's new custom. This way this photo is taken (compared to the custom shop gallery photos) it makes it really look like they're going to add it as Custom Shop Signature Model.

If it's not a product shot and just a really fancy gallery shot, then I hope that means they're finally going to update the custom gallery. They haven't updated it since Bobby Lynge from Fit for a King got his custom.

Also, if it's a Signature Series model, then I expect it's going to be rather expensive as the Amorous is one of the high-ticket ESP's like the Horizon.

*EDIT*: I checked the Custom Gallery and they updated it with this photo. Seems this is the only custom that was added though.

I think it looks dope.


----------



## bmth4111

That Javier esp looks like a cherry blue raspberry slushy haha in the worst way 

Supprised he went for that design.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

They're absolutely killing it with the ESP USA line. The only thing I'd really want is more headstock options for the M7, but that's minimal. Really hoping to put an order in this upcoming spring. 

As for production stuff, it would be cool to see the M7 come over to the E-II line with a trem. The Horizon options are solid, but I just prefer flat top with arm contour. 

These are all minor things. I definitely think ESP is in great form right now.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Syu's playing what looks like a white 7 string Snapper with a white pickguard and maple board in the new Galneryus videos. In the past, a new ESP showing up in a Galneryus video usually meant there was a new Syu siggie around the corner, so...?


----------



## feilong29

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Syu's playing what looks like a white 7 string Snapper with a white pickguard and maple board in the new Galneryus videos. In the past, a new ESP showing up in a Galneryus video usually meant there was a new Syu siggie around the corner, so...?




I want to own one of his sigs one day. I'll settle for an Edwards version. These guys never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Everyone's favorite holiday.
> 
> *LTD Deluxe Viper-1000 in See Thru Purple Sunburst finish*.
> 
> View attachment 73518


It’s nice,but does that mean thats the only model/change?

(Also is there a wiki/list of all NAMM models and brands somewhere)??



bmth4111 said:


> That Javier esp looks like a cherry blue raspberry slushy haha in the worst way
> 
> Supprised he went for that design.


Javier has the worst taste


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> It’s nice,but does that mean thats the only model/change



Yes, it's all we're getting this year. ESP is fucked. 






No, they tease a new model once every week.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

Supprised he went for that design.[/QUOTE]


HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yes,
> No, they tease a new model once every week.


Oh ok cool lol....”you really had me goin’ there”


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Supprised he went for that design.



Oh ok cool lol....”you really had me goin’ there”[/QUOTE]

They've done it for a couple of years now. They saw Schecter did a good job with it so they kinda adopted the idea themselves.


----------



## Ikke

THEY UPDATED THE CUSTOM GALLERY FINALLY!!!!!!

I forgot the SSO member that got this, but he made it haha






I think this is Josh from Architects, correct?






@Womb raider


----------



## Bdtunn

Hammetts new v. I like it. The inlays are cool as they made the “shark tooth” into waves.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## A-Branger

that JavierR is not bad, it just needs black hardware, the gold doesnt work with those colors.

and thats cool about the KH, I know he loves to use his jacksonV, so this seems the closest the can get inot that guitar without getting sued lol. Prob there would be a signature incoming. Being KH they would be dumb if they dont do so, plus it looks pretty cool with the pickguard and all


----------



## setsuna7

New picture from ESP newsletter


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

setsuna7 said:


> New picture from ESP newsletter



I saw that and I totally think it was an accident.  I bet that's the guitar that'll be revealed today; a slightly revamped H3-1000.


----------



## AltecGreen

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Syu's playing what looks like a white 7 string Snapper with a white pickguard and maple board in the new Galneryus videos. In the past, a new ESP showing up in a Galneryus video usually meant there was a new Syu siggie around the corner, so...?




The white guitar has been seen for a little while now. It is on the cover of the lastest issue of WeROCK.

Here's a better view.
https://twitter.com/Galsyumcr/status/1185186414050201600?s=20



Also this tweet suggest more guitar info near the end of the year.
https://twitter.com/Galsyumcr/status/1180501789361070080?s=20


----------



## JD27

No problem with them showing the H-3 more love. After owning both Horizons and Horizon 3s, I think the Horizon 3 is a little more comfortable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> No problem with them showing the H-3 more love. After owning both Horizons and Horizon 3s, I think the Horizon 3 is a little more comfortable.



I loooved the feel of the H3 I owned. Legit the best superstrat I ever felt. Just was an EXTREMELY dark sounding guitar.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I loooved the feel of the H3 I owned. Legit the best superstrat I ever felt. Just was an EXTREMELY dark sounding guitar.



That’s always a bummer. My LTD Phoenix was that way too until I changed the pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> That’s always a bummer. My LTD Phoenix was that way too until I changed the pickups.



Yeah, I tried several changes. Black winters, EMG 81/60, EMG 57/66. Still not a lot of brightness. Main reason I had to sell it.

I hope I can eventually find an LTD Elite version. Being alder and all.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, I tried several changes. Black winters, EMG 81/60, EMG 57/66. Still not a lot of brightness. Main reason I had to sell it.
> 
> I hope I can eventually find an LTD Elite version. Being alder and all.



I feel like the cat is out of the bag and the LTD Elites have been increasing in price. They were silly cheap used, guess people finally realized they are E-IIs with an LTD badge.


----------



## gunshow86de

*




*


----------



## CapinCripes

Bdtunn said:


> View attachment 73676
> 
> 
> Hammetts new v. I like it. The inlays are cool as they made the “shark tooth” into waves.


Gotta give the man credit where its due, I may not be a fan of his playing overall but sometimes he knows how to design one hell of a sexy instrument. Slap a floyd on it and it would be perfect.


----------



## mlp187

JD27 said:


> I feel like the cat is out of the bag and the LTD Elites have been increasing in price. They were silly cheap used, guess people finally realized they are E-IIs with an LTD badge.


Asking for knowledge, because ESP's website says the following about E-II:
"Built in Japan by ESP’s luthiers, the ESP E-II Series represents a new standard in high-quality guitars and basses. ESP E-II bridges the gap between our premium ESP and LTD models, with great looks, sound, and craftsmanship built into each instrument."
I see the LTD Deluxe MH-1000hs among others are made in Indonesia. So were the deluxes previously made in Japan, hence your comment?


----------



## feraledge

JD27 said:


> No problem with them showing the H-3 more love. After owning both Horizons and Horizon 3s, I think the Horizon 3 is a little more comfortable.


As a devout fan of the Horizon, I also agree with this statement. I'm itching for an H3 again. Or just another guitar at some point. That said, they should make a production of my custom. It's been three and a half years and I swear it's better everyday.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

mlp187 said:


> Asking for knowledge, because ESP's website says the following about E-II:
> "Built in Japan by ESP’s luthiers, the ESP E-II Series represents a new standard in high-quality guitars and basses. ESP E-II bridges the gap between our premium ESP and LTD models, with great looks, sound, and craftsmanship built into each instrument."
> I see the LTD Deluxe MH-1000hs among others are made in Indonesia. So were the deluxes previously made in Japan, hence your comment?



When ESP discontinued the ESP Standard line they introduced the LTD Elite line, which was later renamed E-II.

All MIJ.

The LTD Deluxe, or 1000 series, was made in South Korea and later Indonesia.

What he means is that the word is out that LTD Elites are just E-IIs with a different badge, and that's raising the price on the used market.


----------



## mlp187

Thanks, for some reason my brain was parsing elite as deluxe.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

Max, or anyone else with knowledge on the subject, are the Indonesian guitars (that are now also Ibanez Premium line) on par with lets say the early ibanez premium models that were made elsewhere (you would know)? IOW, what is the quality of Indonesian Ibanez and ESP(LTD)?


----------



## mlp187

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Max, or anyone else with knowledge on the subject, are the Indonesian guitars (that are now also Ibanez Premium line) on par with lets say the early ibanez premium models that were made elsewhere (you would know)? IOW, what is the quality of Indonesian Ibanez and ESP(LTD)?


I have an RG7PCMLTD that is built well and plays so well that I sold off my prestiges. I also have an m80m that is incredible. I'm just one case though.


----------



## dirtool

gunshow86de said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cockstock plz


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Ikke said:


> THEY UPDATED THE CUSTOM GALLERY FINALLY!!!!!!
> 
> I forgot the SSO member that got this, but he made it haha



He has it for sale on Reverb right now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

dirtool said:


> Cockstock plz


Or at least a reverse pointy. ESP seems really afraid about putting reverse pointy stocks on most LTDs.


----------



## Ikke

OliOliver said:


> He has it for sale on Reverb right now.



Yeah. I saw that.


----------



## Solodini

Ikke said:


> I think it looks dope.



Bi pride flag.


----------



## Solodini

setsuna7 said:


> New picture from ESP newsletter


Yus! The world needs more H3s!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## JD27

That one gets a meh, just like the E-II version.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 73913




wait didn't that come out last year?? Or is this just the 24 fret version?? or LTD version?!?!?!?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dineley said:


> wait didn't that come out last year?? Or is this just the 24 fret version?? or LTD version?!?!?!?!



LTD EC-1000


----------



## gunshow86de

Why can't CITES put burls on the endangered/restricted list?


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Logan Abbott said:


> Yo so they posted on Instagram story like a week ago for some dude playing for a video, it was an Ltd black metal but fixed hip shot! I think they’re gonna release a 7 string fixed bridge black metal and a 6 string. Probably a telecaster too cause that’s another missing shape from that series


Would you happen to have a link to this? If they release a Black Metal Viper with a Hipshot, my wallet is doomed.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

gunshow86de said:


> In light pink.



IDK where/how you found this , but thanks so much for posting!
I want that freakin guitar now bad....so, now i also hate you (j/k lol)


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

I’m not even kidding when I say, I am “very annoyed” with ESP and Fishman. How DARE they have NAMM, release this video, and then say absolutely nothing about a PINK, OFR, FLUENCE SRC GUITAR?! 

Like, I know it’s a bit over the top to be sentimental, but now I’m like “Do I now have to actually order a custom shop ESP” to get this pink SRC?

I bet they’re gonna want like $4k for it too, so might as well right? Lol


----------



## Spicypickles

They’ll want more than that


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

Might as well get the custom shop then....why bother get someone else’s signature at that point right?


----------



## Necky379

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> I know it’s a bit over the top to be sentimental, but now I’m like “Do I now have to actually order a custom shop ESP” to get this pink SRC?
> 
> I bet they’re gonna want like $4k for it too, so might as well right? Lol



This sounds like a fantastic idea, you should definitely place that order. Then contact me after depreciation handles the price negotiations and I’ll take over ownership.


----------



## cardinal

A custom order ESP like that would be significantly more than $4k. Even if it were a production model (which it won't be), it would likely be over $4k. 

Id love to see it as an import but am not holding my breath.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

lol 


Necky379 said:


> This sounds like a fantastic idea, you should definitely place that order. Then contact me after depreciation handles the price negotiations and I’ll take over ownership.


I would definitely rather put 4K on an Essi 7 or Padalka Neptune, Saturn or Pluto...... honestly. Too bad for me and ESP! I’m looking forward more than ever to a custom shop lol


----------



## c7spheres

It's like when I see a Horizon Fr7 or a Steph model and I'm like, I'd buy that if it didn't have the stupid inlay at the 12th fret. How about just not doing that? but then they want 5 grand to have them not do more work. It's basically 5 grand to have someone make a phone call and say hey, don't put an inlay on one. Or I'd say. Hey, I'll buy that steph if you jus wouldn't put the stupid middle pickup on it. Same thing. It's stupid they would rather lose a sale by doing less work or that they want more than double the cost o the guitar to do less work. Frekin Idiots. Esp needs to lose that damn inlay. Get over yourself Esp, it's already on the headstock and everyone knows that it's an Esp. If it were up to me there would be no inlyyas or heastock logos at all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> It's like when I see a Horizon Fr7 or a Steph model and I'm like, I'd buy that if it didn't have the stupid inlay at the 12th fret. How about just not doing that? but then they want 5 grand to have them not do more work. It's basically 5 grand to have someone make a phone call and say hey, don't put an inlay on one. Or I'd say. Hey, I'll buy that steph if you jus wouldn't put the stupid middle pickup on it. Same thing. It's stupid they would rather lose a sale by doing less work or that they want more than double the cost o the guitar to do less work. Frekin Idiots. Esp needs to lose that damn inlay. Get over yourself Esp, it's already on the headstock and everyone knows that it's an Esp. If it were up to me there would be no inlyyas or heastock logos at all.



That's not how it works.

The production stuff and custom stuff from ESP are built at different facilities. Stuff like inlays are done via CNC. You'd need to pull up a whole different program to omit just the 12th fret inlay.


----------



## c7spheres

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's not how it works.
> 
> The production stuff and custom stuff from ESP are built at different facilities. Stuff like inlays are done via CNC. You'd need to pull up a whole different program to omit just the 12th fret inlay.


 That makes sense to a point, but it seems that even for a small upcharge they could dedicate a day every so often where they change the program for this stuff or you could be put on waitlist of people who don't want the inlay etc and then they could just make you wait or something. My whole opinion is that you can always add an inlay to a blank fretboard and customize it, but you can't do anything with an existiing inlay. Removing a fretboard for new one is a huge job, risky, and cost prohibitive over just having a neck made, but then on a neck through you can't really do a neck replacement either.
- Agile had the idea when they first came out, but didn't offer bolt on necks in the same quality as the Pro versions etc. All these manufactures for all these years and none of them ever get it quite right. They all have to make a really kick ass guitar and then screw it up somehow either with a dumb color, inlay logo etc. It's really obvious that they are luthiers more than players. They are more about thieir artistic expession and showing branding than playing and functionality. This is why I keep thinking the best way for these companies to give everyone what they want is to offer parts and let people build thier own stuff up. It would be cheaper, make people happy, keep local luthiers in business, keep costs down etc. Almost like a Warmoth type thing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> That makes sense to a point, but it seems that even for a small upcharge they could dedicate a day every so often where they change the program for this stuff or you could be put on waitlist of people who don't want the inlay etc and then they could just make you wait or something. My whole opinion is that you can always add an inlay to a blank fretboard and customize it, but you can't do anything with an existiing inlay. Removing a fretboard for new one is a huge job, risky, and cost prohibitive over just having a neck made, but then on a neck through you can't really do a neck replacement either.
> - Agile had the idea when they first came out, but didn't offer bolt on necks in the same quality as the Pro versions etc. All these manufactures for all these years and none of them ever get it quite right. They all have to make a really kick ass guitar and then screw it up somehow either with a dumb color, inlay logo etc. It's really obvious that they are luthiers more than players. They are more about thieir artistic expession and showing branding than playing and functionality. This is why I keep thinking the best way for these companies to give everyone what they want is to offer parts and let people build thier own stuff up. It would be cheaper, make people happy, keep local luthiers in business, keep costs down etc. Almost like a Warmoth type thing.



You are wrong, but it's okay. 

I don't have the energy to have this discussion again, and really shouldn't have even replied before.

Suffice it to say, these companies have weighed the pros and cons to what they offer production vs. custom and this is what makes them the most money. Offering parts is a non-starter.

Have a great rest of the weekend.


----------



## c7spheres

MaxOfMetal said:


> You are wrong, but it's okay.
> 
> I don't have the energy to have this discussion again, and really shouldn't have even replied before.
> 
> Suffice it to say, these companies have weighed the pros and cons to what they offer production vs. custom and this is what makes them the most money. Offering parts is a non-starter.
> 
> Have a great rest of the weekend.


 That's why I'm not in the guitar making business!  I'm thinking what would work for me.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

I've used pics of his matte Pink B8 for a custom reference for quite awhile now but cant justify the price. I mean it would be killer if I did actually do it but I would make some changes. I would basically make a Stef-7 with 1 humbucker. I'm sure it would be close to $5k judging by Axe palaces most recent CS Stef they got in. Lets hope for a cool new production model and hopefully its pink, haha.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

Uu are right from what I hear from other members

ESP is top notch, but they are, to me, like an over priced Ibanez
I literally see them as twins, in feel, designs, and just overall impression
Ive always felt the 80s and 90s ESP and Ibanez were the best electrics around (steinberger aside  )and i still kinda feel that way

But ESP needs to slow their roll.....or do a walmart and rollback their prices. Seriously. You know how many guitars and times I’ve picked and bought Ibanez over ESP because of the price.

It’s like the Jackson of yore; do you remember the late 90’s? Jackson’s custom shop was cranking out guitars to rival ESP and Ibanez. But then IDK what happened but they went from the USA version of Ibanez to TOTAL ESP mode....their prices, and their customs and signature guitars went like double priced

Anyway, i digress:

ESP - LOWER YOUR PRICES OR WE WILL START AN SSO BOYCOT [lol could you imagine that, I bet it would work, tho I’m jk]


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> Uu are right from what I hear from other members
> 
> ESP is top notch, but they are, to me, like an over priced Ibanez
> I literally see them as twins, in feel, designs, and just overall impression
> Ive always felt the 80s and 90s ESP and Ibanez were the best electrics around (steinberger aside  )and i still kinda feel that way
> 
> But ESP needs to slow their roll.....or do a walmart and rollback their prices. Seriously. You know how many guitars and times I’ve picked and bought Ibanez over ESP because of the price.
> 
> It’s like the Jackson of yore; do you remember the late 90’s? Jackson’s custom shop was cranking out guitars to rival ESP and Ibanez. But then IDK what happened but they went from the USA version of Ibanez to TOTAL ESP mode....their prices, and their customs and signature guitars went like double priced
> 
> Anyway, i digress:
> 
> ESP - LOWER YOUR PRICES OR WE WILL START AN SSO BOYCOT [lol could you imagine that, I bet it would work, tho I’m jk]



Not to shit on FMIC jackson, since they do some good stuff, but the custom shop IMO is no longer really a custom shop anymore.

I have a folder full of jackson guitars both from the FMIC era and other eras of the company. The majority of the cool custom shop stuff was from the late 80s all the way through the 90s and early 2000's.

I am sure jackson had their reasons for doing so, but damn what i'd do for a baritone 6 warrior with an ofr or an extreme warrior with a cracked mirror top


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Not to shit on FMIC jackson, since they do some good stuff, but the custom shop IMO is no longer really a custom shop anymore.
> 
> I have a folder full of jackson guitars both from the FMIC era and other eras of the company. The majority of the cool custom shop stuff was from the late 80s all the way through the 90s and early 2000's.
> 
> I am sure jackson had their reasons for doing so, but damn what i'd do for a baritone 6 warrior with an ofr or an extreme warrior with a cracked mirror top



The thing is, 95% of custom orders are small variations on production stuff. 

Now that Jackson has made the custom shop significantly more accessible for that 95%, those in the 5% are just going to have to wait until things slow down.

Right now the JCS is so incredibly busy they're putting as many bodies as they can and contracting out some work that used to be in-house. There are more CS Jacksons in the queue now than probably the entire output of the 90's. 

They could pull an ESP and just open a second or third custom shop, but then would it really be Jackson?


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

That actually brings up another issue: are they the original custom shops? I know there was movement with Ibanez and ESP, but did Jackson also move/change? Also, IF the Fugiyen factory is the producer for ibanez CS then that would explain that delay, but with Jackson, I mean, shit, this is America....we could crank out anything

As I see many agree the Jackson CS is = to the Ibby/ESP of the 80s and 90s but the 2000s so a fall off for all 3 companies. Not sure why?

Max are you saying the custom shops are the same or are you asking if they opened another custom shop would it still be the original?

IMHO yes....if authorized and sanctioned by the master luthier of the lets say fugyen then yes....otherwise a pop up Custom is as good as just finding our own

But anyway max, is the custom shop the same? Or did they change? Add? And who did?


----------



## Samark

gunshow86de said:


> In light pink.




How good does that look! Are there any photos of this around?


----------



## gunshow86de

Samark said:


> How good does that look! Are there any photos of this around?



I can't find any, but ESP did a series of videos last year with his custom ESP's. Some real nice ones in here;
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLsrZKNDGYP0ipjdtbxvAxBx5l0FktFi3u


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

gunshow86de said:


> I can't find any, but ESP did a series of videos last year with his custom ESP's. Some real nice ones in here;
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLsrZKNDGYP0ipjdtbxvAxBx5l0FktFi3u


Nice find dude!


----------



## gunshow86de

Just noticed the light pink is hanging on the wall right behind Stef in those videos.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

gunshow86de said:


> Just noticed the light pink is hanging on the wall in those videos.


“Sonuvabeeeitch” - Chong’s father in the intro to Up in Smoke


----------



## JD27

c7spheres said:


> It's like when I see a Horizon Fr7 or a Steph model and I'm like, I'd buy that if it didn't have the stupid inlay at the 12th fret. How about just not doing that? but then they want 5 grand to have them not do more work. It's basically 5 grand to have someone make a phone call and say hey, don't put an inlay on one. Or I'd say. Hey, I'll buy that steph if you jus wouldn't put the stupid middle pickup on it. Same thing. It's stupid they would rather lose a sale by doing less work or that they want more than double the cost o the guitar to do less work. Frekin Idiots. Esp needs to lose that damn inlay. Get over yourself Esp, it's already on the headstock and everyone knows that it's an Esp. If it were up to me there would be no inlyyas or heastock logos at all.



They have actually stopped putting the 12th fret inlays on ESP Original, USA, and LTD lineup over the last 2 model years. I’m guessing they are keeping them on the E-II line since it has E-II at the headstock. I never cared either way, at least it wasn’t a stupid tribal inlay or some goofy logo, just letters.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Politics of Ecstasy said:


> That actually brings up another issue: are they the original custom shops? I know there was movement with Ibanez and ESP, but did Jackson also move/change? Also, IF the Fugiyen factory is the producer for ibanez CS then that would explain that delay, but with Jackson, I mean, shit, this is America....we could crank out anything
> 
> As I see many agree the Jackson CS is = to the Ibby/ESP of the 80s and 90s but the 2000s so a fall off for all 3 companies. Not sure why?
> 
> Max are you saying the custom shops are the same or are you asking if they opened another custom shop would it still be the original?
> 
> IMHO yes....if authorized and sanctioned by the master luthier of the lets say fugyen then yes....otherwise a pop up Custom is as good as just finding our own
> 
> But anyway max, is the custom shop the same? Or did they change? Add? And who did?



As in location? 

The Jackson CS moved to Corona with the buyout by Fender a couple decades ago. But the personnel is more important, namely Mike Shannon, who has been building with Jackson (with a hiatus at Fender) since like 79'. 

ESP has operated numerous shops since the early 90's. They're up to about half a dozen now, with three distinct custom shops outside of regular Japanese production. 

Ibanez is a little different. Since they most contract out manufacturing they have their own shop (LACS), but also utilize the R&D works at said contractors such as Fujigen, Sugi, Cortek, etc. But the LACS has been the primary CS facility since the early 80's. Before that it was mostly Bensalem and Fujigen.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

After watching that video, I think ESP are genius and SRC is the slickest marketer endorsee ever....so elusive and so tempting, but its a tease, we NEVER actually get em!!! Lol


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

MaxOfMetal said:


> As in location?
> 
> The Jackson CS moved to Corona with the buyout by Fender a couple decades ago. But the personnel is more important, namely Mike Shannon, who has been building with Jackson (with a hiatus at Fender) since like 79'.
> 
> ESP has operated numerous shops since the early 90's. They're up to about half a dozen now, with three distinct custom shops outside of regular Japanese production.
> 
> Ibanez is a little different. Since they most contract out manufacturing they have their own shop (LACS), but also utilize the R&D works at said contractors such as Fujigen, Sugi, Cortek, etc. But the LACS has been the primary CS facility since the early 80's. Before that it was mostly Bensalem and Fujigen.


That’s awesome.....”I did not know that...” - Wayne’s world (been on a quote kick lately)

But in that respect Fuji and Sugi arent the original then, so unless its LACS then its unoriginal....which isnt true, Fugi rules am I right? And weren’t those SICK 6k M8M Sugi?

You’re right, Shannon is important, and thats that for Jackson CS.

Didnt know ESP moved shop....who is their master? Or has it changed? It would make sense cuz ESP did like a total major WARP in the mid 2000’s and then came back to their senses only after 2010 or so...am i wrong in saying that?

Anyway, thank you Max....

IDK man, Padalka looks better and better these days!


----------



## Apex1rg7x

There are a bunch of pics of the Pink Stef 8 string out there on IG if you search. I'm pretty sure it was his main guitar used during the Gore sessions. Either way its fucking amazing as are all of his customs.


----------



## c7spheres

JD27 said:


> They have actually stopped putting the 12th fret inlays on ESP Original, USA, and LTD lineup over the last 2 model years. I’m guessing they are keeping them on the E-II line since it has E-II at the headstock. I never cared either way, at least it wasn’t a stupid tribal inlay or some goofy logo, just letters.



Oh cool! I'm looking all over their website. I did just discovered the brand new Mh-1007 and the Buz-7 and they are catching my eye for sure even though they have some inlays it's not annoying or anything.


----------



## Ikke

Samark said:


> How good does that look! Are there any photos of this around?



No product photos, but here's some that I saved from around the net.


----------



## Ikke

MaxOfMetal said:


> They could pull an ESP and just open a second or third custom shop, but then would it really be Jackson?



There is currently only one custom shop. Just to clarify for the masses.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> There is currently only one custom shop. Just to clarify for the masses.



Since 2016, right?


----------



## Ikke

Apex1rg7x said:


> There are a bunch of pics of the Pink Stef 8 string out there on IG if you search. I'm pretty sure it was his main guitar used during the Gore sessions. Either way its fucking amazing as are all of his customs.



Here seems to have gotten the Shell Pink one afterwards, based upon when I can tell it started showing up. I think this (Magenta) was the Gore one.


----------



## Ikke

JD27 said:


> Since 2016, right?



Yes, 2015 - 2016. More 2015 I'd say. The last guitars I saw that used the Kiso, Sado, Takada serials were the 2015 Exhibitions which would have been made in 2014.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Ikke said:


> Here seems to have gotten the Shell Pink one afterwards, based upon when I can tell it started showing up. I think this (Magenta) was the Gore one.
> 
> View attachment 73972
> View attachment 73973


Hmm you could very well be right. Either way, I cant for the life of me figure out what his obsession with Floyd's is now. Is there an interview or anything where he has mentioned it that anyone is aware of?


----------



## JD27

Apex1rg7x said:


> Hmm you could very well be right. Either way, I cant for the life of me figure out what his obsession with Floyd's is now. Is there an interview or anything where he has mentioned it that anyone is aware of?



Probably same reason he likes the odd pickup configuration, he likes the way they look.


----------



## Ikke

Apex1rg7x said:


> Hmm you could very well be right. Either way, I cant for the life of me figure out what his obsession with Floyd's is now. Is there an interview or anything where he has mentioned it that anyone is aware of?



From my recollection, which could very well be wrong, initially he didn’t use the Floyd’s because if broke a string, he’d be out of commission until another was back up and running. Player hassle, tech hassle, etc

But now, he has so many guitars (and can keep getting more) that he’s already got another prepped so he can now have his cake and eat it too. Plus he has a bunch of other 8s without Floyd’s. So, I think now it’s just convenient for him and cause they look cool and do cool things. 

He’s got these Floyd 8’s if memory serves (he gets all his guitars in pairs)

1 Red Tele
1 Green Tele
1 Magenta Horizon
1 Blue Horizon
1 Pink Horizon
1 White (Glow in the dark) Horizon


----------



## Ikke

Also, ESP keeps updating the custom gallery!!!

Speak of the devil, look what they added!


----------



## trem licking

They soooo need to make at least one LTD version of one of his 8s with a floyd


----------



## Ikke

They also added Javier's first custom, which is strange cause it's been out in the wild for a while.


----------



## Spicypickles

So much want. Not super into the finish but I would love a classic 8 s.


----------



## sezna

Ikke said:


> They also added Javier's first custom, which is strange cause it's been out in the wild for a while.


I didn’t know he had this until I saw Mestis live last summer. I have never been so jealous of an ESP/LTD endorsee until I saw that thing. Javier taking tequila shots off of the top of it was just icing on the jealousy cake.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Ikke said:


> No product photos, but here's some that I saved from around the net.
> 
> View attachment 73970



Ok. This is perfect. I love my Floyds and the horizon shape.


----------



## Hollowway

Huh. There are a couple of 8s with Floyds from ESP, which is more than any other major brand. I’m almost wondering if ESP will be the first one over the hill on this. I’d kill for any of the ones shown!


----------



## Leviathus

I know it's a strat, but do we really need that 2nd tone knob at this point?


----------



## cardinal

Leviathus said:


> I know it's a strat, but do we really need that 2nd tone knob at this point?



If the Strat has a bridge single coil, it's really nice to have a tone control dedicated to the bridge pickup. Most people leave it turned down to 7 or 8 at all times to take the edge off the otherwise super bridge and thin bridge pickup. But you also kinda want a tone control for the neck and middle pickups for when you'd like that super smooth neck pickup thing.


----------



## cardinal

And for what it's worth, I happen to know a guy who could build something like that Reyes 8 string...

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/brian-howard-san-dimas-style-8.333684/#post-4955267 (Not to drag this ESP thread off topic, happy to discuss the Howard guitar in that thread or pm).


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

Ikke said:


> No product photos, but here's some that I saved from around the net.
> 
> View attachment 73970


Nice! Thanks dude, its amazing , were marking for ESP now!!
FREAKIN GENIUSES  lol


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

Ikke said:


> Also, ESP keeps updating the custom gallery!!!
> 
> Speak of the devil, look what they added!


You just made my day! [albeit GASsy, as fuck, now i need Gas-X to get through the week]


----------



## Leviathus

cardinal said:


> If the Strat has a bridge single coil, it's really nice to have a tone control dedicated to the bridge pickup. Most people leave it turned down to 7 or 8 at all times to take the edge off the otherwise super bridge and thin bridge pickup. But you also kinda want a tone control for the neck and middle pickups for when you'd like that super smooth neck pickup thing.



Ahh gotcha, thx for the info.


----------



## cardinal

Oh, and for all of us 8-string trem lovers, don't forget that E-II actually made a prototype of the HRF with a Floyd


----------



## trem licking

cardinal said:


> Oh, and for all of us 8-string trem lovers, don't forget that E-II actually made a prototype of the HRF with a Floyd



Whyyyyy only prototyppeeeeee?!?!?


----------



## Ikke

I know I'm the ESP girl...but is this new? I don't remember seeing a *black* flame top E-II Horizon?


----------



## AltecGreen

Ikke said:


> I know I'm the ESP girl...but is this new? I don't remember seeing a *black* flame top E-II Horizon?





I looked up an old video by Namba69 from two years ago and ko-hey was using that guitar in the video. So it does not appear new.


----------



## Ikke

AltecGreen said:


> I looked up an old video by Namba69 from two years ago and ko-hey was using that guitar in the video. So it does not appear new.



Oh okke. Thanks.


----------



## feraledge

I think it just wasn't available to the US market.


----------



## c7spheres

Does anyone know if ESP has any type or Horizon 7 string (or other model) in a bolt-on neck model? I love what I'm seeing on some of these models and love neck thru, but I hesitate to buy a neck through because with a bolt on I know I can get exactly what I want out of it via shimming tilting the angles, alignment etc.


----------



## feraledge

c7spheres said:


> Does anyone know if ESP has any type or Horizon 7 string (or other model) in a bolt-on neck model? I love what I'm seeing on some of these models and love neck thru, but I hesitate to buy a neck through because with a bolt on I know I can get exactly what I want out of it via shimming tilting the angles, alignment etc.


In the LTD line, there was the second variant of the BS7 and then the old H307. Both killer guitars and I wouldn't look down on them for being LTDs. 
Wanting to shim the neck willingly is an odd reason to me for going bolt on, but I suppose we all have our thing.


----------



## Logan Abbott

Did anybody see this..? Newest prototype from esp. I for one am excited, if they made this as a 27” 7 string I’d have to buy immediately but a 25.5 6 I’m good with too.


----------



## Logan Abbott




----------



## JD27

Oh man they went black metal M-1 with a Hipshot. Literally perfect, I wouldn’t need to change a thing, pretty rare for me. It’s been tough, but I’ve held out on buying any of them yet, this one may be the final straw.


----------



## Logan Abbott

JD27 said:


> Oh man they went black metal M-1 with a Hipshot. Literally perfect, I wouldn’t need to change a thing, pretty rare for me. It’s been tough, but I’ve held out on buying any of them yet, this one may be the final straw.


Yeah same here...I don’t know what I should do...like ask for a guitar for Christmas and then have to get this or just hold out until this comes. Man esp, Ibanez, balaguer, prs, and possibly jackson/charvel are gonna kill it next year.


----------



## Logan Abbott

JD27 said:


> Oh man they went black metal M-1 with a Hipshot. Literally perfect, I wouldn’t need to change a thing, pretty rare for me. It’s been tough, but I’ve held out on buying any of them yet, this one may be the final straw.


Hopefully this one has the reverse headstock too.


----------



## c7spheres

feraledge said:


> In the LTD line, there was the second variant of the BS7 and then the old H307. Both killer guitars and I wouldn't look down on them for being LTDs.
> Wanting to shim the neck willingly is an odd reason to me for going bolt on, but I suppose we all have our thing.


 Thanks, Good to know. I always thought they were neck thru.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

(prays for a 6-string Black Metal Viper baritone with Hipshot for 2020)


----------



## PunkBillCarson

NO GODDAMN IT! I DIDN'T NEED TO SEE THAT!




Yes I did...  Ohhhh shit, my wife's gonna kill me...


----------



## Mathemagician

I’m so glad I’ve been looking at amps/modelers and messing with my helix more. This would be a bad year for me otherwise.


----------



## Millul

Would that be ESP or LTD?
FFFFF hard to resist anyway...!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Millul said:


> Would that be ESP or LTD?
> FFFFF hard to resist anyway...!



*LTD M-HT Black Metal*.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also Kirkadirk got another VII.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also Kirkadirk got another VII.


that's hawt


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> that's hawt



I agree.  I'm seeing everyone shit on it, but it looks killer as fuck, I love the pickguard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree.  I'm seeing everyone shit on it, but it looks killer as fuck, I love the pickguard.


it's pointy and has sparkles- so it's perfect in my book


----------



## Bdtunn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I agree.  I'm seeing everyone shit on it, but it looks killer as fuck, I love the pickguard.



I think most just want to dump on poor old hammet, that guitAr is fantastic!


----------



## Zhysick

Shit!!! That's what I asked for... That's a problem, I'm not in the mood of buying a new guitar but I want it...


----------



## myrtorp

Holy shit! Exactly what i have been fantasizing about... I wanted the M black metal but im not a huge trem fan.
I need this, Im glad I haven't given in to other gas now


----------



## possumkiller

So.... Does that mean ESP USA is a custom shop or not? Or only for millionaires?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> So.... Does that mean ESP USA is a custom shop or not? Or only for millionaires?



They're probably going to add that model to current USA selection.

I doubt Kirk or James have actually paid for an ESP in decades, so it's likely more about using star power to push the high margin USA models.


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah but when I asked about swapping pickups and changing a traditional headstock for a pointy one, they told me they are not a custom shop.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> Yeah but when I asked about swapping pickups and changing a traditional headstock for a pointy one, they told me they are not a custom shop.



They're a set-spec shop. They don't want the USA shop competing with Japan.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I’ve got my eyes crossed for ltd 1000 series with stainless steel frets. Or EII. If not I will probably order a Kiesel when they do the Black Friday deals.


----------



## BigViolin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *LTD M-HT Black Metal*.



I will buy this. Wonder if they will do an HT Arrow?


----------



## JD27

possumkiller said:


> So.... Does that mean ESP USA is a custom shop or not? Or only for millionaires?



Ha, it means if they have a chance to get Metallica to play a USA model they will do whatever they want. I mean to a lesser extent Holt got a special finish on his USA Eclipse.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Wishful thinking but I would also like to see an 8 string version of the SCT-607b maybe like his white Tele. That would be an instant purchase for me.


----------



## Ikke

E-II MF-9

So you can play Starlight the right way.


----------



## Kaura

Pau Ferro fretboard on a $3000 guitar? Also, I don't know if it's just the pics but overally that guitar looks like a budget model. Whoever buys one of those definitely isn't tight on money...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Kaura said:


> Pau Ferro fretboard on a $3000 guitar? Whoever buys one of those definitely isn't tight on money...



If Pau Ferro is good enough for $15k Foderas and Alembics, as well as $5k and $6k Sadowsky and MTD basses it's probably good enough for this.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ikke said:


> E-II MF-9
> 
> So you can play Starlight the right way.
> 
> View attachment 74419
> 
> View attachment 74420
> 
> 
> View attachment 74421


wait what they're using 9 strings now?!


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> If Pau Ferro is good enough for $15k Foderas and Alembics, as well as $5k and $6k Sadowsky and MTD basses it's probably good enough for this.



Plus it's becoming very common in Japan for import/export reasons. The latest round of historic LPs were about half Pau Ferro.


----------



## Ikke

KnightBrolaire said:


> wait what they're using 9 strings now?!



yeah on the song Starlight


----------



## Apex1rg7x

I don't like Pau Ferro on current Fenders because it is not that dark usually, this looks way better dyed though.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Kaura said:


> Pau Ferro fretboard on a $3000 guitar? Also, I don't know if it's just the pics but overally that guitar looks like a budget model. Whoever buys one of those definitely isn't tight on money...



Up until the CITES changes a few years back Pau Ferro was used/considered to be more of an 'upgrade/exotic/rare/cool' wood. The association between Pau Ferro and 'budget wood' is just because it was an alternative that (kind of) looked like lighter rosewood that manufacturers could use after the new restrictions. Before those CITES restrictions Pau Ferro was a unique and 'cool' wood that was considered a a quality 'upgrade' on an instrument.

In addition to @MaxOfMetal 's post, Suhr also uses Pau Ferro quite a bit. Suhr also seems to really like doing full pau ferro necks and fretboards--which look wicked!


----------



## Mathemagician

I’m really close to nabbing an E-II Horizon in the purple to blue fade. So I’m hoping something even cooler gets announced for 2020..... whew. Apparently I’m still an ESP fanboy at heart.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

KnightBrolaire said:


> wait what they're using 9 strings now?!



Well, they are a gimmick


----------



## 77zark77

Maybe the real musicians behind them use them - front is nice and well done but artificial


----------



## Avedas

Apex1rg7x said:


> I don't like Pau Ferro on current Fenders because it is not that dark usually, this looks way better dyed though.


For some reason they're all really dirty. I've played 4 or 5 of them and they all felt like they had a healthy coating of sand on the fretboard. I'd have to scrub it a whole bunch if I bought it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Apex1rg7x said:


> I don't like Pau Ferro on current Fenders because it is not that dark usually, this looks way better dyed though.





Avedas said:


> For some reason they're all really dirty. I've played 4 or 5 of them and they all felt like they had a healthy coating of sand on the fretboard. I'd have to scrub it a whole bunch if I bought it.



Pau Ferro is more prone to drying out, like Ebony, so give it a good oiling and it'll darken and smooth out significantly. 

While it looks more like Rosewood, the upkeep is more like Ebony. Luckily, it still not as prone to cracking as Ebony.


----------



## Mathemagician

....so....should I be oiling my ebony FB?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> ....so....should I be oiling my ebony FB?



Ideally? Yes. So long as it's not finished, some companies at various times have finished their Ebony boards.


----------



## cardinal

Mathemagician said:


> ....so....should I be oiling my ebony FB?



I believe oil seals in moisture, but the main concern is do not let an ebony board get too dry. Oiling it can help, but in general it's the humidity that you need to watch. 

That 9 string is bonkers and I love it.


----------



## gunshow86de

Next preview, I like it. Just needs a cockstock.


----------



## JD27

gunshow86de said:


> Next preview, I like it. Just needs a cockstock.



Always needs a cockstock! It’ll probably be the HRF style headstock they’ve put on them for a long time now though. Dig it though.


----------



## Mathemagician

Cockstock or blade is fine. I only like the F headstock on a few models.


----------



## JD27

Mathemagician said:


> Cockstock or blade is fine. I only like the F headstock on a few models.



I don’t hate it, just my least favorite headstock on the Horizon.


----------



## Albake21

Oh hey look, another black ESP/LTD ruined by a brown fretboard


----------



## Spicypickles

The F headstock needs to stay on f’s, maybe some v’s and the formula. Cockstock only on horizons, plz


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's most likely going to have the F headstock. 

If not, I don't care what the fretboard is made out of. Could be dogshit.


----------



## Mathemagician

Didn’t realize it was an LTD. just gotta sit right for the E-II announcements.


----------



## JD27

November 15th is supposed to be some kind of big preview, not sure if it’s just these LTDs or some E-IIs as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> Didn’t realize it was an LTD. just gotta sit right for the E-II announcements.



Iirc, ESP never teased E-IIs. It's always been LTDs.


----------



## StevenC

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4oMAcTgtQX/?igshid=joef6epdcvi0

Well that's a massive disappointment


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B4oMAcTgtQX/?igshid=joef6epdcvi0
> 
> Well that's a massive disappointment


Baroque


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B4oMAcTgtQX/?igshid=joef6epdcvi0
> 
> Well that's a massive disappointment



Speak for yourself, I love pelham blue.


----------



## Spicypickles

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also Kirkadirk got another VII.



this thing looks killer, and to think he’ll be using-it to butcher the SHIT out of his own solos on stage, assuming hetfield gets cleaned up again and they hit the road


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Speak for yourself, I love pelham blue.


I love Pelham blue, too, but a 208 not a 608, Ltd not ESP, and Mystique not strat.


----------



## Hollowway

Hey, it’s got 8 strings, that’s half the battle for me.


----------



## BigViolin

I'm out of the loop, has there been solid mention of the Javier strat coming to production?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BigViolin said:


> I'm out of the loop, has there been solid mention of the Javier strat coming to production?


no


----------



## Hollowway

BigViolin said:


> I'm out of the loop, has there been solid mention of the Javier strat coming to production?


 you say that like there’s a chance we’ll actually get what we really want. I’m not even sure if Jesus gets one of those up in heaven.


----------



## BigViolin

Hollowway said:


> you say that like there’s a chance we’ll actually get what we really want. I’m not even sure if Jesus gets one of those up in heaven.



You mean they aren't gonna tool up for the 11 of us worldwide that _might _buy one?


----------



## Hollowway

BigViolin said:


> You mean they aren't gonna tool up for the 11 of us worldwide that _might _buy one?



In all seriousness, I find it hard to believe that the Venn circle for people who like 8 string guitars and the circle for people who like trems doesn’t have much overlap. I mean, there are loads of 7 strings with trems. But for some reason companies assume that adding that 8th string means we are no longer interested in trems. It’s just so weird.


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> In all seriousness, I find it hard to believe that the Venn circle for people who like 8 string guitars and the circle for people who like trems doesn’t have much overlap. I mean, there are loads of 7 strings with trems. But for some reason companies assume that adding that 8th string means we are no longer interested in trems. It’s just so weird.


At least 50% of my desire for a Floyd on an 8 string is that Ibanez are only putting Edge IIIFXs on the Meshuggah guitars, and that's the best 8 string bridge around.


----------



## trem licking

Hollowway said:


> In all seriousness, I find it hard to believe that the Venn circle for people who like 8 string guitars and the circle for people who like trems doesn’t have much overlap. I mean, there are loads of 7 strings with trems. But for some reason companies assume that adding that 8th string means we are no longer interested in trems. It’s just so weird.


yeah it doesn't make any sense at all, actually. would probably increase 8 string sales somewhat.


----------



## c7spheres

Hollowway said:


> In all seriousness, I find it hard to believe that the Venn circle for people who like 8 string guitars and the circle for people who like trems doesn’t have much overlap. I mean, there are loads of 7 strings with trems. But for some reason companies assume that adding that 8th string means we are no longer interested in trems. It’s just so weird.


 I'll bet it has to do with price. Though an 8 string trem is not much more than a 7, I'll bet the deals they get on buying bulk etc go way up due to the limited numbers and runs being done for 8 sring trems in comparison to a 6. Just a guess though.


----------



## Kaura

I don't know anything but I bet my sweet ass that if they released a Javier Snapper 7-string, that thing would sell like hotcakes compared to that abomination that they're currently trying to sell. I mean, Javier or not, I hate how ESP ignores the Snapper line. Maybe it's some sort of patent issue (kinda like how the guys in Polyphia couldn't get SSS config on their sigs because Fender said no), but I'd love to see more of them. I haven't had a ESP (read: LTD) since 2006 but if they made a 7-string Snapper then I would be happy to be an ESP/LTD owner once again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

2010: If ESP keeps putting Floyds on their guitars, they're going to lose customers.
2020: If ESP doesn't out Floyds on their guitars, they're going to lose customers.


----------



## AltecGreen

Kaura said:


> I don't know anything but I bet my sweet ass that if they released a Javier Snapper 7-string, that thing would sell like hotcakes compared to that abomination that they're currently trying to sell. I mean, Javier or not, I hate how ESP ignores the Snapper line. Maybe it's some sort of patent issue (kinda like how the guys in Polyphia couldn't get SSS config on their sigs because Fender said no), but I'd love to see more of them. I haven't had a ESP (read: LTD) since 2006 but if they made a 7-string Snapper then I would be happy to be an ESP/LTD owner once again.




I wouldn't say ESP are neglecting the Snapper. Syu has new Snapper based signatures. ESP are probably making money hand over fist with the Tae signature Snapper from the BanGDream Project. For seven strings there's the Mikio Fujioka Signature and the Takayoshi Ohmura Signature. The association of both of them with Babymetal certainly helps. 

https://espguitars.co.jp/artists/7232/
https://espguitars.co.jp/artists/3451/


I also don't get the issue with SSS and Polyphia. Syu's Syunapper-I is SSS.
https://espguitars.co.jp/artists/3749/


----------



## Spicypickles

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2010: If ESP keeps putting Floyds on their guitars, they're going to lose customers.
> 2020: If ESP doesn't out Floyds on their guitars, they're going to lose customers.


Indeed. May have something to do with the giant explosion of super low profile bridges everywhere.


----------



## Kaura

AltecGreen said:


> I wouldn't say ESP are neglecting the Snapper. Syu has new Snapper based signatures. ESP are probably making money hand over fist with the Tae signature Snapper from the BanGDream Project. For seven strings there's the Mikio Fujioka Signature and the Takayoshi Ohmura Signature. The association of both of them with Babymetal certainly helps.
> 
> https://espguitars.co.jp/artists/7232/
> https://espguitars.co.jp/artists/3451/
> 
> 
> I also don't get the issue with SSS and Polyphia. Syu's Syunapper-I is SSS.
> https://espguitars.co.jp/artists/3749/



Yeah, I know about those. Good luck trying to find them outside of Japan, though.


----------



## Kaura

Edit:...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Give us the Throbber



Inb4 phrasing


----------



## jephjacques

wow horny on SSO


----------



## thrashinbatman

I see ESP phasing out the V-II and I'm NOT here for it.


----------



## JD27

The Phoenix should be back as an E-II this year and I believe in some finishes that weren’t offered before.


----------



## Ikke

Kaura said:


> I mean, Javier or not, I hate how ESP ignores the Snapper line.



ESP isn't ignoring the Snapper. Quite the opposite actually, it's their main flagship in Japan along with the Horizon (teardrop version). It's just mainly for the Japanese market. They just released two new versions (Driftwood & Burl) of it in Japan like last month.


----------



## Kaura

Ikke said:


> ESP isn't ignoring the Snapper. Quite the opposite actually, it's their main flagship in Japan along with the Horizon (teardrop version). It's just mainly for the Japanese market. They just released two new versions (Driftwood & Burl) of it in Japan like last month.



Exactly! I know the Snapper is doing very well in Japan but why keep the rest of the world from having them? Especially in those cool finishes. I checked the ESP site and the only LTD models worth getting come in black or white finishes.


----------



## AltecGreen

Kaura said:


> Yeah, I know about those. Good luck trying to find them outside of Japan, though.


I can order either of those guitars and have it in my hands in 4-5 days in the US.


----------



## Ikke

Kaura said:


> Exactly! I know the Snapper is doing very well in Japan but why keep the rest of the world from having them?



Well, in the USA, the Snapper is offered. Only the 24 and burner though. Also, you can just order any other variant through a dealer.


----------



## Ikke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Give us the Throbber



This one popped up on Digimart and Yahoo Auc.


----------



## Kaura

Ikke said:


> Well, in the USA, the Snapper is offered. Only the 24 and burner though. Also, you can just order any other variant through a dealer



Good for you. I checked the local ESP dealer and all they have is the LTD 200 models. Looks like ESP really hates Europe. Oh wait, we got those stupid MMV models as Finland exclusives like 10 years ago. Hooray.


----------



## Ikke

Anyway...

I had no idea Isao got a Snapper 8 string?! He says it's his new signature model. For those wanting Javier's Strat 8, this may be as good as it's gonna get for you. Pray to the 8 string gods ESP makes it a reality if you like it.

Link to his IG for those interested. He has some vids of him playing it.

EDIT: Much better pictures.

https://www.instagram.com/isaospark7/


----------



## cardinal

Ikke said:


> Anyway...
> 
> I had no idea Isao got a Snapper 8 string?! He says it's his new signature model. For those wanting Javier's Strat 8, this may be as good as it's gonna get for you. Pray to the 8 string gods ESP makes it a reality if you like it.
> 
> Link to his IG for those interested. He has some vids of him playing it.
> 
> EDIT: Much better pictures.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/isaospark7/



Damn! Will be awesome if that's a sig that's offered. In-line headstock for the win!

Isao has some KILLER guitars. He's been using 8-string EIIs with Floyd's and has some amazing 9-strings, including a Horizon with the tear drop headstock.


----------



## Ikke

cardinal said:


> Damn! Will be awesome if that's a sig that's offered.
> 
> Isao has some KILLER guitars. He's been using 8-string EIIs with Floyd's and has some amazing 9-strings, including a Horizon with the tear drop headstock.



Yeah! I've those! His Horizon 9 is basically the same as Steph's. I can't see ESP ever bringing it to market though. His other E-II 9 seems to be what the new Babymetal sig was based off of.


----------



## cardinal

Ikke said:


> Yeah! I've those! His Horizon 9 is basically the same as Steph's. I can't see ESP ever bringing it to market though. His other E-II 9 seems to be what the new Babymetal sig was based off of.



Yeah, his 9-strings have made me desperately want one now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2020-product-preview


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Return of the LTD Phoenix-1000
Black Metal M-1 7-string baritone.

Fucking. Goddammit. 

Also this is just "phase 1" they said. THey have more coming.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Oof


----------



## cardinal

M7HT looks awesome.


----------



## Ikke

Those look really good. I would think both of the M-I & M-II 7s will please a good many hopefully.

also on the M-IIs 6 & 7

“Both offer neck-thru-body construction with alder body and extra thin U-shaped three-piece maple neck (*that features a natural satin finish on the back for supreme speedy playability*).

They really did seem to listen on this. Most curious about the E-IIs now. These LTDs have a lot of flavor in my opinion.


----------



## Mathemagician

Oh Fudge.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Definitely impressed with these LTD offerings. Looks like they took a lot of the 'cool' colors/finishes from the E-II series and some of the ESP Originals and made LTD versions.


----------



## Albake21

Wow these are looking fantastic! Just like last year I have a feeling ESP is going to knock it out of the park at NAMM compared to the competition. They've really stepped up their game recently. I just need to see more floyds! Although that burled horizon is really nice.


----------



## gunshow86de

Cool demo of the new H3 with the guitarist from Singularity (check out their new album from this year). Not sure why it's not on ESP's Youtube yet.

https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2037666

EDIT: Other demos;

M1000 - https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2037670

Hardtail BM - https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2037671


----------



## Mathemagician

Albake21 said:


> Wow these are looking fantastic! Just like last year I have a feeling ESP is going to knock it out of the park at NAMM compared to the competition. They've really stepped up their game recently. I just need to see more floyds! Although that burled horizon is really nice.



No. It took us years of begging to get them to move away from Floyd’s even a little bit. And they just said “Ok so TOM on everything?” While working their stockpile of TOM bridges down for years. Now we’re finally seeing a good mix of Hipshot, Floyd, and some TOM as well. 

The flavor mix is just right. Stop trying to add boring mayo to it. It’s so close to being right.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> No. It took us years of begging to get them to move away from Floyd’s even a little bit. And they just said “Ok so TOM on everything?” While working their stockpile of TOM bridges down for years. Now we’re finally seeing a good mix of Hipshot, Floyd, and some TOM as well.
> 
> The flavor mix is just right. Stop trying to add boring mayo to it. It’s so close to being right.



Boring mayo? Some of y'all act like Floyds are habanero hot sauce.


----------



## Mathemagician

I just want to be able to drop tune by spinning the thingy. No want use brain. Tools bad.


----------



## Albake21

Trems > Hardtails. I'll fight this till the day I die.

Jokes aside, why can't we both be happy and have both? More hipshot bridges (because I can't stand TOM bridges) and more Floyds. I wouldn't call this equal when they have way more HT than Floyds in their LTD lineup.


----------



## myrtorp

gunshow86de said:


> Cool demo of the new H3 with the guitarist from Singularity (check out their new album from this year). Not sure why it's not on ESP's Youtube yet.
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2037666
> 
> EDIT: Other demos;
> 
> M1000 - https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2037670
> 
> Hardtail BM - https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2037671



Thanks for the links, man I must get that hard tail black metal!


----------



## JD27

Wow, some good stuff this year. I already wanted the Black Metal M-1 and then you go and toss in a baritone 7. Damn, was considering a new Holcomb SVN, but this is gonna be priced much lower and has everything I wanted. Gasp, I even like those Burled M-1000s. Plus Phoenix and Vipers returned from the grave. Black Turquoise H-3 is nice too. Can’t wait to see what happens in the E-II world.


----------



## jco5055

Assuming the later phases will include E-II/USA/Original models? Can't wait!


----------



## Musiscience

Wow, that Phoenix in red is stunning! Why Fishman moderns and not classic though? Easy swap, but a classic inspired model would pair well with a modern reimagined PAF.


----------



## manu80

The phoenix is back !!!!


----------



## gunshow86de

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I noticed in the descriptions that this is going to be "full-thickness" 1000T model.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Very nice..... Hard to resist..... :O


----------



## Fenceclimber

I've been asking for new Phoenix guitars for so long that I'm almost obligated to buy one. The Black Metal M-7HT looks great too!


----------



## ADADAD

M series and BM looks cool. Haven't tried the ltd extra thin u, how round/flat are they? is there a lot of shoulder?


----------



## Mathemagician

The Phoenix makes me wanna dress up like Ghost. 




gunshow86de said:


> I noticed in the descriptions that this is going to be "full-thickness" 1000T model.



The “T” stands for thicc.


----------



## Tisca

Daamn! I swore to stay off Ltd's from now on but I might have to reconsider.


----------



## Musiscience

gunshow86de said:


> I noticed in the descriptions that this is going to be "full-thickness" 1000T model.



The E-II of the same color is full thickness too. ESP is killing it with the LTD range this year.


----------



## Chanson

Are they doing new EII's this year too?


----------



## possumkiller

I may just have to call that Black Metal M7 hardtail close enough. I'd prefer two pickups and a floyd but that is really close to what I want. All the other veneers and weird bursts can fuck right off. I like that violent andromeda color. Too bad it's only on an Eclipse.


----------



## Rotatous

Love that they're straying away from the 12th fret inlays, so much cleaner.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gunshow86de said:


> I noticed in the descriptions that this is going to be "full-thickness" 1000T model.



Huh, never saw them do a full-thickness model with 24 frets. Neat.



Chanson said:


> Are they doing new EII's this year too?



They said this is the first phase of new products. I imagine later phases will involve the sub-Deluxe series LTDs and E-II stuff.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Oh baby That Phoenix is calling me


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

Here’s to dreaming, stainless frets on the e ii line. I’m way too picky.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

New Vipers with awesome finishes and direct mounted pickups?


HELL FUCKING YESSSSSSS


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

I'm seriously intrigued at what level these E-II will be at if the LTDs are this gorgeous.

My only gripe is the cheap-ass looking dots on the M1000HT.


----------



## nsimonsen

I am beyond stoked that the Phoenix is back!
Hoping this also means an E-II version is coming in the next phase.

Also, anyone else notice that the pickguard is different on the new Phoenix compared to the 2016 models?


----------



## Mathemagician

OliOliver said:


> I'm seriously intrigued at what level these E-II will be at if the LTDs are this gorgeous.
> 
> My only gripe is the cheap-ass looking dots on the M1000HT.



I agree. It should be enormous block inlays.


----------



## jephjacques

That M-7 baritone is fuckin hott


----------



## setsuna7

God!! She’s HAWT!!!!


----------



## Shoeless_jose

gunshow86de said:


> I noticed in the descriptions that this is going to be "full-thickness" 1000T model.



yet 24 frets... all the new eclipses are 24

edit: maybe should have read rest of thread before posting, as this already got noticed, that horizon with floyd looks so dope reminds me of the e-II one just sadly no cock stock on the ltd obviously


----------



## dirtool

Viper & phoenix 7 string plz


----------



## AdenM

Wow, love that we see some of the more popular E-II models as LTDs, definitely making me miss my Eclipse.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Wow the M1000HT is nice ! I'd like the same with a floyd or an evertune bridge, but this is a really gorgeous guitar


----------



## Zado

not much for me, except this





This, I like. A lot.


----------



## Kaura

Zado said:


> not much for me, except this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, I like. A lot.



I like the red one better but yeah, I've never been a fan of the Firebird/Explorer/whatever guitars but these look classy af. My only pet-peeve is the inlays, not a fan of the waves/flags
but at least they got the headstock right *cough*unlike Fender with 99,99% their guitars*cough*.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

https://www.instagram.com/p/B45kYmQFD_g/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



These truly are the biggest oofs for the new year for me. I really hope the vintage wgite one will be around the €1000,- mark, if so, I'll snatch it up quicker than a plate of doughnuts on Weight Watchers.


----------



## nsimonsen

Yeah, I'll be all over the that Vintage White Phoenix.


----------



## c7spheres

Zado said:


> not much for me, except this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, I like. A lot.


 I like that I can't figure out why I like these. I just do.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

I miss esps unmatched reverse head stock


----------



## Zado

c7spheres said:


> I like that I can't figure out why I like these. I just do.


For me it's just looks classy without screaming "kids metal"


----------



## c7spheres

Zado said:


> For me it's just looks classy without screaming "kids metal"


 It's like I can picture using it in any style from old jazz to stoner doom to metal to rock to anything else. It just seems to fit everything. I would like to see a 7 string with 24 frets though, but this is still pretty darn cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wish the Black Metal 7 string had a Floyd Rose. Go full out Fear Factory on the fucker.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

So far I'm pretty impressed and this is just Phase 1. Cant wait to see what they come up with for the E-II's and hopefully fingers crossed a new Stef sig of some sort.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish the Black Metal 7 string had a Floyd Rose. Go full out Fear Factory on the fucker.



Only thing I don't like is the damn volume placement! Why, ESP? WHY?


----------



## Seabeast2000

OliOliver said:


> Only thing I don't like is the damn volume placement! Why, ESP? WHY?




That is a curious choice.


----------



## otisct20

The black metal 7 is pretty much exactly what i need. Im hoping its priced well.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Damn I wish they would have made the 6 string Black Metal M a baritone. Seems like you cant get a 27" scale on very much any more unless its also a 7/9 string. 

Would be cool if they just brought back the EC baritone. The Viper model they've been pushing for the last couple years has miserable neck dive.


----------



## Tisca

xwmucradiox said:


> The Viper model they've been pushing for the last couple years has miserable neck dive.



Guessing they have the strap peg on the back instead of the horn?


----------



## xwmucradiox

Tisca said:


> Guessing they have the strap peg on the back instead of the horn?



I don' know where it is on the 400 series but on the EII its on the back of the upper horn. That body style just doesn't balance well once you add a longer neck.


----------



## spudmunkey

SG-style bodies are essentially single-cuts, in terms of how they hang. Single cuts generally do poorly unless the bass side extends as far down the neck as an Abasi, for example. Add an extended-scale to that, and you've thrown another wrench into the works, in terms of balance.


----------



## Mathemagician

spudmunkey said:


> SG-style bodies are essentially single-cuts, in terms of how they hang. Single cuts generally do poorly unless the bass side extends as far down the neck as an Abasi, for example. Add an extended-scale to that, and you've thrown another wrench into the works, in terms of balance.



It’s why BCR mockingbirds neck dive so much. Tiny upper horn.


----------



## xwmucradiox

spudmunkey said:


> SG-style bodies are essentially single-cuts, in terms of how they hang. Single cuts generally do poorly unless the bass side extends as far down the neck as an Abasi, for example. Add an extended-scale to that, and you've thrown another wrench into the works, in terms of balance.



Except the EC401B balances perfectly. Supposedly Vipers balance better if you move the strap button to the neck joint but no chance I was drilling an extra hole in a $1600 guitar. Just sell it and move on.


----------



## BusinessMan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2020-product-preview



Hell ya black metal 7 string. Do want


----------



## jephjacques

spudmunkey said:


> SG-style bodies are essentially single-cuts, in terms of how they hang. Single cuts generally do poorly unless the bass side extends as far down the neck as an Abasi, for example. Add an extended-scale to that, and you've thrown another wrench into the works, in terms of balance.



SGs are *worse* than most singlecuts, if anything. Les Pauls and Telecasters don't have much neck dive (admittedly with LPs some of that is due to the sheer weight). I don't know about their 7-string Eclipses but the 6 I had years back balanced just fine.


----------



## spudmunkey

jephjacques said:


> SGs are *worse* than most singlecuts, if anything. Les Pauls and Telecasters don't have much neck dive (admittedly with LPs some of that is due to the sheer weight). I don't know about their 7-string Eclipses but the 6 I had years back balanced just fine.



SG's have thinneer bodies, so that makes sense.

Telecasters usually don't because of their tiny headstocks, but a 27" telecaster I tried once was the worst-feeling guitar I've ever played, and a part of it was the neck-dive.

The ESP Viper is often better than an SG because they are so much thicker/heavier than a typical SG.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

I don’t know what SG you guys played but aside from the chunky Gibson neck the guitar is a dream

in fact at one point I thought it was the most efficient design , except I wished it was neck thru over set neck

but playing wise it’s awesome and SOOOOOO thin and light , the neck is way heavier than the body 

I love the SG aesthetic FWIW besides a great guitar


----------



## mlp187

jephjacques said:


> SGs are *worse* than most singlecuts, if anything. Les Pauls and Telecasters don't have much neck dive (admittedly with LPs some of that is due to the sheer weight). I don't know about their 7-string Eclipses but the 6 I had years back balanced just fine.


I can confirm. I love my SG, it's fucking stellar, but the neck dive is real. Worst neck dive of ANY guitar i have ever owned.

I really want to get my hands on an ESP VIPER and see if the wider body adds enough mass to make an difference.

Edit: just realized I missed spudmonkey's post somehow. Thanks, spud.


----------



## Tisca

I had a 60's tribute SG with P90s. Was ok balance wise.
Have a Viper baritone and a standard. The bari has peg on the horn and no neck dive.
The standard mostly feels awkward with back side peg. I bought extra long drillbits to relocate to the horn but haven't gotten around to that yet.


----------



## possumkiller

M-207 or M-407 this year?


----------



## Demartan

setsuna7 said:


> God!! She’s HAWT!!!!



GAS RISING THROUGH THE ROOF 
fucking hell its specced perfectly, reverse headstock, baritone scale, luminlay, hipshot, single pickup
idk about black winters but w/e willing to give it a shot


----------



## Tisca

Demartan said:


> idk about black winters but w/e willing to give it a shot


BW's are so good they have their own worship thread here.


----------



## MulletRide

Are all LTD Deluxes made in Indonesia now? I really like the new M-1000 HT with burl top and Fishmans.


----------



## Demartan

Tisca said:


> BW's are so good they have their own worship thread here.


Lets find out if I'll be converted from the church of bare knuckles to the church of KVLT this coming year


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MulletRide said:


> Are all LTD Deluxes made in Indonesia now? I really like the new M-1000 HT with burl top and Fishmans.


Not all, but the majority are now made in Indonesia.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Not all, but the majority are now made in Indonesia.



What's still MIK? 

I've only run into MII, 1000 series EC, MH, SN, etc.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> What's still MIK?
> 
> I've only run into MII, 1000 series EC, MH, SN, etc.


Weirdly the new MH fade series from last year was a mixed bag. The ones with a roasted maple neck were made in Indonesia while the ones with a normal maple neck were MIK. Same model, same specs, but some made in different factories. Kinda BS they don't disclose this since you won't know what you're buying if bought online.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Weirdly the new MH fade series from last year was a mixed bag. The ones with a roasted maple neck were made in Indonesia while the ones with a normal maple neck were MIK. Same model, same specs, but some made in different factories. Kinda BS they don't disclose this since you won't know what you're buying if bought online.



Definitely makes you appreciate dealers like Sweetwater who disclose serial number, and often pictures, at point of sale.

DGCL is that way too. As is Ibanez Rules, but they're more of a specialty vendor anyway.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MaxOfMetal said:


> What's still MIK?
> 
> I've only run into MII, 1000 series EC, MH, SN, etc.




As @Albake21 alluded to, it appears as though for certain models it can be MiK or MiI. My assumption is that ESP is slowly phasing out production from Korea (at least for their 1000 series, maybe not the 600 series), but who knows. 

For example this EC-1000 Sweetwater exclusive had some Korean and some Indo:

Korean:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ater-exclusive-violet-shadow?serial=W19091549
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ater-exclusive-violet-shadow?serial=W19080589
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ater-exclusive-violet-shadow?serial=W19080577

Indo:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...ter-exclusive-violet-shadow?serial=IW19070435


For EC-1000's here are a few more 2019's from Korea:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EC1000KOA--esp-ltd-eclipse-ec-1000-koa-natural-gloss
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-eclipse-ec-1000-evertune-dark-brown-sunburst


A 2019 Arrow-1000:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LARROW1000VA--esp-ltd-arrow-1000-violet-andromeda
M-1000:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LM1000HTKOA--esp-ltd-m-1000ht-koa-natural?serial=W19040523

MH-1000 ET:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...00fm-evertune-see-thru-black?serial=W19070805

600 series/Artist models:
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...rnley-signature-see-thru-black-sunburst-satin
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...er-reyes-signature-jr-608-faded-blue-sunburst
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...nature-kh-602-purple-sparkle?serial=W19070763


----------



## possumkiller

Albake21 said:


> Weirdly the new MH fade series from last year was a mixed bag. The ones with a roasted maple neck were made in Indonesia while the ones with a normal maple neck were MIK. Same model, same specs, but some made in different factories. Kinda BS they don't disclose this since you won't know what you're buying if bought online.


There were some pictures of the then new factory in China where EII guitars were visible on the racks a few years ago. It led to a lot of confusion and ESP taking it down.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Oh my...


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Do I see scallops there? A trick of the light perhaps.


----------



## Mathemagician

Those are scallops. On a purple 22 fret hardtail. dafuq? Yaaaaaaasss


----------



## Zado

ImNotAhab said:


> Oh my...


Now we're being serious.


----------



## JD27

Oh wow sandblasted finishes now. Meh scallops, though these fingers will never grace the upper frets they’re likely isolated to anyway, so I guess I’d be fine with them.


----------



## cardinal

Hard to tell from the pic, but not only does the fretboard look scalloped, it looked like the fretboard and the neck are one solid piece, which would be really old school (and cool to see).


----------



## jephjacques

esp wat u doin

i love it


----------



## TheUnknownOne

A bit off-topic but did anyone try this guitar ?

https://www.thomann.de/fr/esp_ltd_k...FUaG_9RQMc1-JUw2d0YLJoAqZRAAZuT8ito1fRn8nKja0

I'm looking for something with a feel between my Prestige and my LTD MH, like smooth neck profile but medium weight, evertune equiped and with fishman's or good tight passives (BW, SH6, Aftermath).
This one seems to tick all the boxes in that price range

+Also, are there any new evertune models announced ?


----------



## Albake21

TheUnknownOne said:


> A bit off-topic but did anyone try this guitar ?
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/fr/esp_ltd_k...FUaG_9RQMc1-JUw2d0YLJoAqZRAAZuT8ito1fRn8nKja0
> 
> I'm looking for something with a feel between my Prestige and my LTD MH, like smooth neck profile but medium weight, evertune equiped and with fishman's or good tight passives (BW, SH6, Aftermath).
> This one seems to tick all the boxes in that price range
> 
> +Also, are there any new evertune models announced ?


Man I've been eyeing this model since it first launched last year. It has pretty much every single thing I'm looking for in an evertune equipped guitar. I check Reverb almost daily hoping for a used one to pop up.


----------



## c7spheres

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Do I see scallops there? A trick of the light perhaps.


.
Looks like scallops to me.


----------



## I play music

ImNotAhab said:


> Oh my...


Where is this image from? Any idea if this is an ESP or LTD? I see the image says ESP but..


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I play music said:


> Where is this image from? Any idea if this is an ESP or LTD? I see the image says ESP but..



LTD Deluxe (1000 series)


----------



## Zado

I play music said:


> Where is this image from? Any idea if this is an ESP or LTD? I see the image says ESP but..


Tha scallop says ESP to me


----------



## ImNotAhab

I play music said:


> Where is this image from? Any idea if this is an ESP or LTD? I see the image says ESP but..



It was from an email sent by ESP to their mailing list, no insider knowledge or anything mysterious! 

They did this for a few of the "phase 1 2020" releases too.


----------



## gunshow86de

I play music said:


> Where is this image from? Any idea if this is an ESP or LTD? I see the image says ESP but..





ImNotAhab said:


> It was from an email sent by ESP to their mailing list, no insider knowledge or anything mysterious!



Don't listen to this man. Paypal me $Tree-fiddy and I'll let you know about the new ESP releases. Only one per week though.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Got it in my mail to. Looks like an LTD Snapper with a roasted maple neck and fretboard. Dare we hope for ss-frets??!


----------



## jephjacques

Looks like SS to me. Nickel frets rarely get that much of a shine to them on production instruments.


----------



## Tisca

TheUnknownOne said:


> A bit off-topic but did anyone try this guitar ?
> 
> https://www.thomann.de/fr/esp_ltd_k...FUaG_9RQMc1-JUw2d0YLJoAqZRAAZuT8ito1fRn8nKja0



15 years ago you could buy ESP standards for that price. Inflation is not to blame and the quality hasn't improved. Just saying.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

jephjacques said:


> Looks like SS to me. Nickel frets rarely get that much of a shine to them on production instruments.



This was what I thought about all we've seen so fa,r but I ain't getting my hopes up. Or should I, tho? Because everything I've seen so far is pretty damn sweet.


----------



## I play music

Fierce_Swe said:


> Got it in my mail to. Looks like an LTD Snapper with a roasted maple neck and fretboard. Dare we hope for ss-frets??!


That would be cool


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

*Dear ESP All Access Community Member, *

As an exclusive benefit of participating in the ESP All Access Community, we’re going to share photos of some of the prototypes we’re designing for our new product introductions in 2020. We've already released some more information on Phase I of our "New for 2020" models, but there's plenty more to come. Note that any design features or specifications may change before the release of this instrument in 2020. Featured today: the prototype of the new *LTD Deluxe SN-1000HT in Purple Blast finish*.

Each week, we’ll be giving the ESP All Access Community a first look at these prototype samples as they arrive to ESP. Feel free to discuss your thoughts on the 2020 prototypes at the ESP Forums. 

Enjoy! 

*- Your Friends at ESP Guitars

This came with the email*


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> *Dear ESP All Access Community Member, *
> 
> As an exclusive benefit of participating in the ESP All Access Community, we’re going to share photos of some of the prototypes we’re designing for our new product introductions in 2020. We've already released some more information on Phase I of our "New for 2020" models, but there's plenty more to come. Note that any design features or specifications may change before the release of this instrument in 2020. Featured today: the prototype of the new *LTD Deluxe SN-1000HT in Purple Blast finish*.
> 
> Each week, we’ll be giving the ESP All Access Community a first look at these prototype samples as they arrive to ESP. Feel free to discuss your thoughts on the 2020 prototypes at the ESP Forums.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> *- Your Friends at ESP Guitars
> 
> This came with the email*


I told you: marketing geniuses

like ooooooooooooo so elusive and exclusive 
Oooooooooo


.....now, what’s in there, what’d you see ??


----------



## TheUnknownOne

Tisca said:


> 15 years ago you could buy ESP standards for that price. Inflation is not to blame and the quality hasn't improved. Just saying.



Yes I know, but this one seems pretty on point for the specs you get. I hope it's a MIK though


----------



## Ikke

More new Snapper-CTM's released. Now we've got Burl, Driftwood, and *Nebula*. I do like the Nebula Pink.


----------



## Ikke

The Snapper series has the most variety of all the ESP series now.

AS, AL, CTM-Burl, CTM-Maple, CTM24, FR + many in Rosewood & Maple versions. Pretty good.

The Horizon follows with I, II NT, III, PT, and CTM. Though, a more apples to apples comparison would be to compare only the PT & CTM offerings (or I and II NT), in which case the Snapper offerings completely dwarf the flagship Horizon.


----------



## Zado

Someone should tell them there's a way between all black and super funky colors tho..


----------



## 77zark77

Ikke said:


> More new Snapper-CTM's released. Now we've got Burl, Driftwood, and *Nebula*. I do like the Nebula Pink.



I love those universe things ! (°°)
It's just missing one string I" ll buy it


----------



## zenonshandro

7 string version of this would be killer!


----------



## Anthony Corsino

This is an Axe Palace limited run for 2020 and I got one! So psyched!!! If I remember correctly there are only two or three spots left.

You can get yours here:
https://axepalace.com/esp-hrz7-ash.html


----------



## possumkiller

Are they going to "accidentally" give that one to Steven Carpenter as well?


----------



## manu80

This E-II looks great. Simple a, deffective, despite the photoshop bridge on it 
For the rest...Like the Crüe says..."Burls, burls, burls..." boring....


----------



## Zado

Reposting, cause this topic needs more nice things.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

manu80 said:


> Burls, burls, burls.



ESP always seems to be a step behind with the tops. Great guitars though. I do really like the Phoenix too.


----------



## c7spheres

Anthony Corsino said:


> This is an Axe Palace limited run for 2020 and I got one! So psyched!!! If I remember correctly there are only two or three spots left.
> 
> You can get yours here:
> https://axepalace.com/esp-hrz7-ash.html



This should just be a standard model.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Zado said:


> Reposting, cause this topic needs more nice things.



Wish they had put fluences on this one as well but either way it is sexy.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

Anthony Corsino said:


> This is an Axe Palace limited run for 2020 and I got one! So psyched!!! If I remember correctly there are only two or three spots left.
> 
> You can get yours here:
> https://axepalace.com/esp-hrz7-ash.html


Perfect. Horizons are great but never liked the TOM. Would be perfect with the Hipshot. Nice score.


----------



## JD27

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Perfect. Horizons are great but never liked the TOM. Would be perfect with the Hipshot. Nice score.




Perfect for a Hipshot TOM.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

JD27 said:


> Perfect for a Hipshot TOM.


Wut


----------



## JD27

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Wut



They are wider with a lower profile and better range for intonation adjustment. IMHO the best TOMs available, super comfortable. 

https://hipshotproducts.com/products/7-string-tone-a-matic-guitar-bridge-metric


----------



## Jacksonluvr636

JD27 said:


> They are wider with a lower profile and better range for intonation adjustment. IMHO the best TOMs available, super comfortable.
> 
> https://hipshotproducts.com/products/7-string-tone-a-matic-guitar-bridge-metric


Nice, never tried the Hipshot brand. Didn't know they made them. Hard to see the string angle and idk, guess I would just have to try one. I just play slower and struggle with the traditional TOM and is why I sold my beautiful Horizon.


----------



## narad

FYI there's a good deal here on one of those ash snappers discussed earlier in the thread:

https://item.fril.jp/82fa707a93e400a8038045215628630c


----------



## oversteve

JD27 said:


> They are wider with a lower profile and better range for intonation adjustment. IMHO the best TOMs available, super comfortable.
> 
> https://hipshotproducts.com/products/7-string-tone-a-matic-guitar-bridge-metric


These look like simplified gotoh 510fb ripoffs


----------



## Musiscience

oversteve said:


> These look like simplified gotoh 510fb ripoffs



In the end they are all TOM replacements, so there is bound to be similarities if you are aiming at the same kind of improvements on the original design.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Musiscience said:


> In the end they are all TOM replacements, so there is bound to be similarities if you are aiming at the same kind of improvements on the original design.



Especially if you want them to be drop-in replacements for a wide range of guitars.


----------



## JD27

oversteve said:


> These look like simplified gotoh 510fb ripoffs



I’ve never seen any others this wide and low profile.


----------



## Masoo2

Is this new or just a one off?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've VERY rarely seen one-off LTDs, so that has to be a prototype for a new model.


----------



## sunnyd88

Masoo2 said:


> Is this new or just a one off?



"it’s an LTD m-1000 multiscale. Originally natural satin finish on the body, had it re-finished in black gloss with a custom pickguard. Apart from that, everything else is stock." the guitarist responded in the youtube comments. Also a non-reversed headstock for multiscale is a big mistake.


----------



## dirtool

sunnyd88 said:


> "it’s an LTD m-1000 multiscale. Originally natural satin finish on the body, had it re-finished in black gloss with a custom pickguard. Apart from that, everything else is stock." the guitarist responded in the youtube comments. Also a non-reversed headstock for multiscale is a big mistake.



So it that reversed headstock have more tension on low strings?


----------



## Solodini

dirtool said:


> So it that reversed headstock have more tension on low strings?



I imagine it's probably more just to have space for the tuning pegs, without having a headstock as long as the neck.


----------



## possumkiller

dirtool said:


> So it that reversed headstock have more tension on low strings?


It also helps to keep it from looking retarded af. How is the reverse pointy inline not the obvious choice? The frets are leaning forward from the top. The reverse pointy inline is literally pointing forward from the top.


----------



## Snarpaasi

JD27 said:


> I’ve never seen any others this wide and low profile.



What about the break-angle towards string-through holes or tail piece? Doesn't the back of the bridge need to be notched out?


----------



## Lada The Great

Production version of Jon Deiley's ESP custom for 2020 would be nice. Unlikely to happen off course but one can always dream


----------



## Albake21

Lada The Great said:


> Production version of Jon Deiley's ESP custom for 2020 would be nice. Unlikely to happen off course but one can always dream


Fuck me... as a super strat lover, that thing is cool as hell. The addition of the Black Hawks make it perfect!


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Albake21 said:


> Fuck me... as a super strat lover, that thing is cool as hell. The addition of the Black Hawks make it perfect!


I'd be willing to bet those are Impulse's since they are the sig set for Josh from Northlane. But hey, maybe Jon says FU and goes with Blackhawks just because, haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If it ever releases, it'd probably be another limited-edition AU exclusive.


----------



## TheUnknownOne

I'm getting tired of all the UNFD drop-G tuned nu-metal-vapor-djent-core bands. Start to sounds like the 2020's era Rise Records.


----------



## sunnyd88

This probably doesn't interest any of you and it's way too late but I'd love to see E-II versions of the ESP [001] Aiji Signature Model and ESP Amaze CTM in Indigo Purple and Faded Blue. I tried both of them in Japan and they're soooo nice to play. The Aiji Model has a weird combo of a soft V neck shape and small size frets, not at all the usual ESP Thin U and Extra Jumbo frets combo but god damn was it a dream to play on. Next, the ESP Amaze has got to be one of the best playing basses ever. The E-II line used to have an orange and black Amaze but it didn't have a clear pickguard, pickup fence, or the ESP Cinnamon 3 band EQ or the beautiful indigo purple color. I'd really love to see affordable models of these.


----------



## Vegetta

Lada The Great said:


> Production version of Jon Deiley's ESP custom for 2020 would be nice. Unlikely to happen off course but one can always dream



DAMN! that is a great!!


----------



## Adieu

Lada The Great said:


> Production version of Jon Deiley's ESP custom for 2020 would be nice. Unlikely to happen off course but one can always dream



Sexy neck, but everything below 15th fret looks like it crawled outta a dumpster fire


----------



## Musiscience

Adieu said:


> Sexy neck, but everything below 15th fret looks like it crawled outta a dumpster fire


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

sunnyd88 said:


> This probably doesn't interest any of you...



Japanese ESPs always interest me - I'd love to see more Japanese signatures come over as E-IIs. They recently did another article on Japanese sigs on the main website after the original piece last Spring, so _maybe_ things are more going in that direction? The west needs more wacky Japan sigs, that's for sure. I feel like I'm the only one in Canada importing the weird half of ESP sometimes. Apart from the ones you mentioned, I think the Ohmura, Fujioka and (other) Sugizo models could survive over here.


----------



## Mathemagician

There’s one Japanese artist that basically spec’d out a snapper-like model and with the curves/cutaways basically made a JP6. With sparkles. I want it.


----------



## Adieu

Mathemagician said:


> There’s one Japanese artist that basically spec’d out a snapper-like model and with the curves/cutaways basically made a JP6. With sparkles. I want it.



...i think you just described pretty much ALL of them, though


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@Mathemagician I'm gonna ballpark it and say this is what you're referring to?


----------



## Adieu

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @Mathemagician I'm gonna ballpark it and say this is what you're referring to?



...where da sparkles at????


----------



## Mathemagician

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @Mathemagician I'm gonna ballpark it and say this is what you're referring to?



That’s it! Man that should just be a default body style. So sleek. Like a JP meets Jackson B6


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Adieu said:


> ...where da sparkles at????



It's Candy Apple Red, I imagine it's difficult to photograph but I would expect some sort of sparkle or flake upon closer inspection / in correct lighting.



Mathemagician said:


> That’s it! Man that should just be a default body style. So sleek. Like a JP meets Jackson B6



You may be interested in this:






An E-II BTL-G7 prototype for Jon Chang. It's in limbo as far as I'm aware, though I've read he wants to put on an Evertune, increase the scale length to 27" and accentuate the bevel a bit more. One of those oddball possible limited run / signatures ESP cooks up now and again. If you dig that, though, and want it enough you could always go with the ancient Bottomline GT:






Somewhat similar, though I feel it more or less evolved into the Horizon-III.


----------



## Mathemagician

Both those models are pretty cool. And that red one does definitely look like a precursor to the H3. 

Not a big fan of true offsets myself. Played only a couple but the big butt doesn’t quite sit well when I play classical style. Like, the body ends up feeling bigger than it really is or something.


----------



## dirtool

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @Mathemagician I'm gonna ballpark it and say this is what you're referring to?


Beside those personal stuff, the shape is perfect.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

dbl post


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Japanese ESPs always interest me - I'd love to see more Japanese signatures come over as E-IIs. They recently did another article on Japanese sigs on the main website after the original piece last Spring, so _maybe_ things are more going in that direction? The west needs more wacky Japan sigs, that's for sure. I feel like I'm the only one in Canada importing the weird half of ESP sometimes. Apart from the ones you mentioned, I think the Ohmura, Fujioka and (other) Sugizo models could survive over here.



huge esp fan here...i have a few wacky ones myself lol.

i love looking at their japanese only models, but most of it would not sell here in north america...just too wild


----------



## Zado

Not sure if posted already the whole thing









































































I dig the natural black HSS Snapper, but it's not Phoenix nice.

EDIT: ok, Pegasus bridge pickup, definitely not interested.


----------



## Adieu

OliOliver said:


> Only thing I don't like is the damn volume placement! Why, ESP? WHY?



It's fully out of the way

good choice


----------



## JD27

> You’ve now seen some great new guitar and bass models in Phase I and Phase II, but we still have some tricks up our sleeve to unveil for 2020, including some great artist signature series guitars, _*an entire new series that will blow your mind*_, and more. In the meantime, please join the discussion on our “New for 2020” previews in the ESP forums!



Hmmm a new series.


----------



## Albake21

Fuck that black snapper with the floyd and that MH with the floyd is amazing!


----------



## jephjacques

fuuuuck they DO have SS frets


----------



## Albake21

Something I just noticed from the ESP page. "The M-1000 includes an EMG 57TW/66TW pickup set with push-pull controls on volume and tone to split each pickup discretely."

So splitable EMG 57/66... Color me interested.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> Something I just noticed from the ESP page. "The M-1000 includes an EMG 57TW/66TW pickup set with push-pull controls on volume and tone to split each pickup discretely."
> 
> So splitable EMG 57/66... Color me interested.



The TW models don't really split, there's a separate stacked single coil within the same housing as the humbucker coils. 

It's literally two pickups in one. 

It's usually the SA. It would be interesting if they went with something different.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> The TW models don't really split, there's a separate stacked single coil within the same housing as the humbucker coils.
> 
> It's literally two pickups in one.
> 
> It's usually the SA. It would be interesting if they went with something different.


Hey I don't care how it works, if I can get a single coil tone out of an EMG 57/66 set I'm pretty stoked for it. Pretty cool tech-wise though.


----------



## possumkiller

Holy freaking burl veneer. 

I guess I will just buy a used prestige. 

Every bit of that shit is fucking hideous. 

I bet now that they "upgraded" the M1000 they will discontinue the white one which is like the only tasteful LTD M they make.

Sorry ESP but I think I'm done holding out any hope. If I ever get enough money to piss away on a custom order I might order something nice.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

jephjacques said:


> fuuuuck they DO have SS frets



Guess I'll be doing some shopping next year


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

jephjacques said:


> fuuuuck they DO have SS frets



SSO: bUt eSp dOeSnT uSe Ss fReTs sO tHeY sUcK
ESP 2020: 








Albake21 said:


> Something I just noticed from the ESP page. "The M-1000 includes an EMG 57TW/66TW pickup set with push-pull controls on volume and tone to split each pickup discretely."
> 
> So splitable EMG 57/66... Color me interested.



They've been around since last year.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I'm not sure why SS frets became such a deal breaker for (what seems like) the majority of this site. I totally understand the benefits and given the option I prefer them, but to avoid guitars completely because of it... You're gonna miss out on a lot of great gear. Seems like a similar issue to new instruments being PLEK'd or not - it's advantageous, no doubt, but it isn't a requirement. As far as I'm aware ESP doesn't PLEK their instruments and if you wanna talk about nice fretwork, they're one of the first you should be considering.

Bench racing guitars based on a spec sheet, man. I don't get it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'm not sure why SS frets became such a deal breaker for (what seems like) the majority of this site. I totally understand the benefits and given the option I prefer them, but to avoid guitars completely because of it... You're gonna miss out on a lot of great gear. Seems like a similar issue to new instruments being PLEK'd or not - it's advantageous, no doubt, but it isn't a requirement. As far as I'm aware ESP doesn't PLEK their instruments and if you wanna talk about nice fretwork, they're one of the first you should be considering.
> 
> Bench racing guitars based on a spec sheet, man. I don't get it.



Because it sounds better than "just don't have the money".


----------



## c7spheres

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'm not sure why SS frets became such a deal breaker for (what seems like) the majority of this site. I totally understand the benefits and given the option I prefer them, but to avoid guitars completely because of it... You're gonna miss out on a lot of great gear. Seems like a similar issue to new instruments being PLEK'd or not - it's advantageous, no doubt, but it isn't a requirement. As far as I'm aware ESP doesn't PLEK their instruments and if you wanna talk about nice fretwork, they're one of the first you should be considering.
> 
> Bench racing guitars based on a spec sheet, man. I don't get it.


 It's a miracle anyone in the past could even play guitar. With all those shitty amps and guitars it's amazing anything at all even got done. I bet a lot of people today that are use to these really nice instruments would probably call pretty much any of the guitar greats' guitars and amps garbage. We are all spoiled nowadays.


----------



## JD27

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'm not sure why SS frets became such a deal breaker for (what seems like) the majority of this site. I totally understand the benefits and given the option I prefer them, but to avoid guitars completely because of it... You're gonna miss out on a lot of great gear. Seems like a similar issue to new instruments being PLEK'd or not - it's advantageous, no doubt, but it isn't a requirement. As far as I'm aware ESP doesn't PLEK their instruments and if you wanna talk about nice fretwork, they're one of the first you should be considering.
> 
> Bench racing guitars based on a spec sheet, man. I don't get it.



I don’t get it either, I just consider it a bonus if it has pickups I like or locking tuners. Chances are I’m changing most hardware out anyway, so as long as the guitar itself is what I want, I’m good.


----------



## Albake21

c7spheres said:


> It's a miracle anyone in the past could even play guitar. With all those shitty amps and guitars it's amazing anything at all even got done. I bet a lot of people today that are use to these really nice instruments would probably call pretty much any of the guitar greats' guitars and amps garbage. We are all spoiled nowadays.


This is something we are all guilty of. There are many times when I have to take a step back and realize this.


----------



## c7spheres

I think things that are easliy upgradable is a plus. Frets and pickups can be upgraded fairly easy, but when it comes to rerouting the body or something it can be a deal breaker for me. If I found a guitar that I wanted and it just didn't have frets or paint job I wanted I'd get it and then repaint it etc.
- Also, Nickel steel frets last longer than most people keep their guitars anyways. .


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Reminds me of an older joke:

"The audience tried to enjoy Hendrix's performance, even though his pedals were not true bypass."


----------



## xzacx

Albake21 said:


> Hey I don't care how it works, if I can get a single coil tone out of an EMG 57/66 set I'm pretty stoked for it. Pretty cool tech-wise though.



FWIW I have a 707TW-R in my main guitar and think it sounds really killer—really pristine single coil sounding cleans.


----------



## Zado

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Reminds me of an older joke:
> 
> "The audience tried to enjoy Hendrix's performance, even though his pedals were not true bypass."




That's why I find hilarious when people say they can't play Strats due to the neck heel. It's like "hey can't run, I don't have my running shoes".


----------



## c7spheres

xzacx said:


> FWIW I have a 707TW-R in my main guitar and think it sounds really killer—really pristine single coil sounding cleans.


 I've always been interested in these. Can you tell if they are Alnico or Ceramic-Steel magnets? The EMG site says Alnico V in the description but the instructions and spec sheet says they're ceramic steel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> I've always been interested in these. Can you tell if they are Alnico or Ceramic-Steel magnets? The EMG site says Alnico V in the description but the instructions and spec sheet says they're ceramic steel.



IIRC the 707 series is alnico. It's why for the longest time it was assumed to be the 7-string version of the 85.


----------



## c7spheres

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IIRC the 707 series is alnico. It's why for the longest time it was assumed to be the 7-string version of the 85.


 Yeh, I use 707's and always though the TW's were Alnico but I got confused cause the spec sheet contradicts that. I'll have to confim with EMG sometime. Thanks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

c7spheres said:


> Yeh, I use 707's and always though the TW's were Alnico but I got confused cause the spec sheet contradicts that. I'll have to confim with EMG sometime. Thanks.


I really think it was a fuck up on the spec sheet. It's always been alnico to my knowledge.


----------



## xzacx

c7spheres said:


> Yeh, I use 707's and always though the TW's were Alnico but I got confused cause the spec sheet contradicts that. I'll have to confim with EMG sometime. Thanks.



I've always assumed they were Alnico since that's what the site says, but TBH I really don't know for sure. I really like it so I never looked much further into it. I have an 81-7 in the bridge and the 707TW-R in the neck and couldn't be happier with how it sounds.


----------



## I play music

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because it sounds better than "just don't have the money".


Well a ss refret costs around 400€ here. So if a guitar below 1000€ has them already that's a huge plus. Not a deal breaker but what you get for the money is just better. 
I don't only like them for longer live but also because they stay smooth and shiny all the time. Nickel frets have even turned greenish on one of my guitar and I have to polish them every time I do a restring.


----------



## I play music

c7spheres said:


> - Also, Nickel steel frets last longer than most people keep their guitars anyways. .


I may be wrong but I feel there is a cultural difference between us Europeans and North Americans. We tend to stick longer with our stuff. That begins with guitars and ends with houses. I know that's very generalized but I think it has some truth to it


----------



## c7spheres

I play music said:


> I may be wrong but I feel there is a cultural difference between us Europeans and North Americans. We tend to stick longer with our stuff. That begins with guitars and ends with houses. I know that's very generalized but I think it has some truth to it



I'm the same way. If I like something enought to keep it I usually hold onto it for a long time. If I'm not gelling with a guitar or piece of gear I usually move it out pretty fast.


----------



## MrWulf

Huh they also have scalloped frets from 17th frets upward too.


----------



## nsimonsen

Oh damn, I am very into that vintage black X-Tone. Super classy!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because it sounds better than "just don't have the money".





I play music said:


> Well a ss refret costs around 400€ here. So if a guitar below 1000€ has them already that's a huge plus. Not a deal breaker but what you get for the money is just better.
> I don't only like them for longer live but also because they stay smooth and shiny all the time. Nickel frets have even turned greenish on one of my guitar and I have to polish them every time I do a restring.



i may be wrong, but what i thought max meant is...

some people who don't even have enough money to even purchase a guitar use the excuse "it doesn't have ss frets" as the reason they wont buy the one.
maybe im half asleep, but anyways i found it funny and may have invented and inside joke where in my mind "we" find it hilarious. max can correct me lol



ps. nothing against whether or not anyone can afford a guitar...we've all been broke and im no exception.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'm not sure why SS frets became such a deal breaker for (what seems like) the majority of this site. I totally understand the benefits and given the option I prefer them, but to avoid guitars completely because of it... You're gonna miss out on a lot of great gear. Seems like a similar issue to new instruments being PLEK'd or not - it's advantageous, no doubt, but it isn't a requirement. As far as I'm aware ESP doesn't PLEK their instruments and if you wanna talk about nice fretwork, they're one of the first you should be considering.
> 
> Bench racing guitars based on a spec sheet, man. I don't get it.



Not so much a deal breaker, but a tipping point that's making me genuinely consider hunting out a new guitar or two. Especially a 7 string, as my RG is so "rare" that I dare not even change the pickups and get rid of the annoying volume placement to make playing easier. I'd rather do that to a cheaper production line guitar.

ESP is my go-to brand because every one I've owned has fit my hands nicely and been a joy to play, SS frets are a nice feature to have, and it costs ESP a lot less to fit SS frets during original production than for me to have it done later and also risk damaging my guitar. Pickups and other hardware are easy to switch out if I'm not mega pleased. Basically, I like to get my guitar as close as I can to my own idea of my own "signature" guitar, and if I'm already 75% of the way there straight out the box, that's nothing but a good thing to me.

That being said, I totally understand that we all get carried away on specs. I said to myself when in the market a couple years back: "Hetfield didn't need SS frets". It's true, it's not necessary. I just like them, and the more I like about my guitar, the more I enjoy playing it.


----------



## sunnyd88

MrWulf said:


> Huh they also have scalloped frets from 17th frets upward too.


It would be MUCH more useful if it were scalloped from the 12th fret upwards. Most solos I play happen around the 12th fret upwards.


----------



## sunnyd88

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> SSO: bUt eSp dOeSnT uSe Ss fReTs sO tHeY sUcK
> ESP 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've been around since last year.


Hmmm, pretty sure the only model that has been confirmed to have SS frets so far are the sandblasted ash LTD Snappers, well these and the ESP USA series. Hopefully it'll be revealed that the whole 2020 range has SS frets.


----------



## sunnyd88

Also, the Horizon III body and an HS pickup configuration and 27 frets is a match made in heaven. Throw in a reverse headstock and you have perfection. God, I'd really love to see production models of these. Here's some Custom Shop stuff and some shitty mockups I made.


----------



## ImNotAhab

Reverse Cock-stock looks so damn good.


----------



## Sogradde

c7spheres said:


> Also, Nickel steel frets last longer than most people keep their guitars anyways. .


Joke's on you my dude. I bought this guitar new roughly 1.5 years ago and the grooves in the frets are deep enough that my fingernail gets caught in them. I play that guitar about twice a week.
I won't buy any new guitars without SS frets anymore.


----------



## Albake21

Sogradde said:


> Joke's on you my dude. I bought this guitar new roughly 1.5 years ago and the grooves in the frets are deep enough that my fingernail gets caught in them. I play that guitar about twice a week.
> I won't buy any new guitars without SS frets anymore.
> View attachment 75563


Am I blind? I don't see any grooves, those frets look good from that picture.


----------



## Sogradde

Albake21 said:


> Am I blind? I don't see any grooves, those frets look good from that picture.


It's a bit hard to see on the picture. Try zooming in on the 23rd fret.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

ImNotAhab said:


> Reverse Cock-stock looks so damn good.



You may be a fan of Mayones guitars 


Sogradde said:


> I won't buy any new guitars without SS frets anymore.



Is it that much of a detractor to not have them for you? I prefer them as well but to skip every guitar without hesitation because of it seems extreme. Is that example consistent with all your non-SS instruments? I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Randy

Sogradde said:


> Joke's on you my dude. I bought this guitar new roughly 1.5 years ago and the grooves in the frets are deep enough that my fingernail gets caught in them. I play that guitar about twice a week.
> I won't buy any new guitars without SS frets anymore.
> View attachment 75563



Excessive fretwear seldom comes from playing (unless it's low frets an acoustic where somebody plays nothing but chords), usually comes from sitting in the case and the strings pressed against the fretboard 24 hours a day.

I have a hard time thinking you wore out the 23rd fret of your low B strings from playing it too much.


----------



## Sogradde

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Is it that much of a detractor to not have them for you? I prefer them as well but to skip every guitar without hesitation because of it seems extreme. Is that example consistent with all your non-SS instruments? I'm genuinely curious.


So far it's a problem exclusive to Ibanez guitars. My bass is fine and I don't remember any of my other guitars ever developing those problems (I don't own them anymore so who knows). 


Randy said:


> Excessive fretwear seldom comes from playing (unless it's low frets an acoustic where somebody plays nothing but chords), usually comes from sitting in the case and the strings pressed against the fretboard 24 hours a day.
> 
> I have a hard time thinking you wore out the 23rd fret of your low B strings from playing it too much.


It's not only that fret and it's pretty even between the lower strings. My bandmate keeps his guitar in the case as well and his frets are fine (non-SS).
Either way, it's a problem that can be solved with SS frets and I wish my local luthier would offer refrets with stainless steel.


----------



## Randy

I'm still curious how they wore that far up.


----------



## xzacx

Dunno about you guys, but if I'm going to play an A#, it's pretty much always going to be on that 23rd fret low B.


----------



## Rotatous

Randy said:


> Excessive fretwear seldom comes from playing (unless it's low frets an acoustic where somebody plays nothing but chords), usually comes from sitting in the case and the strings pressed against the fretboard 24 hours a day.



I've never heard of this. How would there be enough friction from simply having your strings against the frets by felt/case material to wear them out?


----------



## gunshow86de

Location: Germany

I see how the frets wore out so fast...


----------



## Randy

Rotatous said:


> I've never heard of this. How would there be enough friction from simply having your strings against the frets by felt/case material to wear them out?



No clue. I posed the question a few years ago and I heard from techs and touring guitarists that's where they usually see the bulk of their fretwear. I can't confirm or rebut that, the bulk of guitars with significant fretwear came to me that way, the ones I've owned almost always spend their life in a hanging stand.

I will say that I've had acoustic guitars with frets that had absolutely no access to be played and were still worn out. Rubbing in the case is literally the only practical reason besides maybe maybe oxidizing and dissolving on their own.


----------



## Soya

Slight jostling of the guitar in the case while it's being transported by car or truck over bumps would be my guess.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rotatous said:


> I've never heard of this. How would there be enough friction from simply having your strings against the frets by felt/case material to wear them out?



Think of it more as being pressed in, than dug out.


----------



## Sogradde

Not trying to derail this thread but this is the first fret, as you can see the plain strings have flattened the crown of the fret. The further down I go, the wider these marks are so I suppose it's from playing and not from sitting in the case.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Randy said:


> No clue. I posed the question a few years ago and I heard from techs and touring guitarists that's where they usually see the bulk of their fretwear. I can't confirm or rebut that, the bulk of guitars with significant fretwear came to me that way, the ones I've owned almost always spend their life in a hanging stand.
> 
> I will say that I've had acoustic guitars with frets that had absolutely no access to be played and were still worn out. Rubbing in the case is literally the only practical reason besides maybe maybe oxidizing and dissolving on their own.



This a bit of an interesting read on the topic.


----------



## Albake21

Sogradde said:


> Not trying to derail this thread but this is the first fret, as you can see the plain strings have flattened the crown of the fret. The further down I go, the wider these marks are so I suppose it's from playing and not from sitting in the case.
> View attachment 75576


Wow that's pretty impressive for 1.5 years of use. You must put your whole body weight into your string haha.


----------



## c7spheres

Sogradde said:


> Joke's on you my dude. I bought this guitar new roughly 1.5 years ago and the grooves in the frets are deep enough that my fingernail gets caught in them. I play that guitar about twice a week.
> I won't buy any new guitars without SS frets anymore.
> View attachment 75563


 I wonder maybe if you just got cheap quality frets or push really hard. I got guitars that are over 20years old and play them all the time. The frets have wear but nothing a crown and polish can't cure. 1.5 years seems like a very short time.


----------



## Ikke

More new models for Japan

Amaze (Standard and SL5) in Driftwood and Burl Top. Only posted the SL5 versions, but the 4 strings are the same.

Driftwood - White with Black Filler, Blue with Black Filler, and Black with White Filler
Burl - Nebula Blue, Nebula Black, Nebula Pink/Purple, and Natural

The white one looks siiiiiccckkkk.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

The white ash and non-colored buckeye ones are very nice!


----------



## cardinal

Those look really cool.


----------



## Hollowway

Sogradde said:


> Joke's on you my dude. I bought this guitar new roughly 1.5 years ago and the grooves in the frets are deep enough that my fingernail gets caught in them. I play that guitar about twice a week.
> I won't buy any new guitars without SS frets anymore.
> View attachment 75563



I had one guitar that I played exclusively for over 20 years, and played it a LOT. It was only after all that time that I decided to get a refret. Idk if I have a light touch or you have a heavy one, but my guitars last waaaay longer than that. (And I still don't see wear on the 23rd fret. Maybe we're talking about different things?)


----------



## Sogradde

Hollowway said:


> I had one guitar that I played exclusively for over 20 years, and played it a LOT. It was only after all that time that I decided to get a refret. Idk if I have a light touch or you have a heavy one, but my guitars last waaaay longer than that. (And I still don't see wear on the 23rd fret. Maybe we're talking about different things?)


I gave it one more try on another fret, this one should be quite obvious.


I pick hard but I don't fret particularly hard. I don't have that problem on non-Ibanez instruments either, that's why I believe that their fret material quality isn't really there.


----------



## Harry

MrWulf said:


> Huh they also have scalloped frets from 17th frets upward too.



Yep and with the SS frets it's looking mighty attractive.



sunnyd88 said:


> It would be MUCH more useful if it were scalloped from the 12th fret upwards. Most solos I play happen around the 12th fret upwards.



Agree! I do wish they'd bring back a model with the 12th upward like those 27 fret models they used to do.
I do a lot of bending even around the 9th and 10th frets myself too, but I guess on any 24 fret guitar 12-24th is nice from a purely aesthetic and symmetry standpoint if one cares about that.
At least it (the 17-22/24th scalloping) is there so that if one wants to scallop down to the 12th or even lower, they already have a visual guideline ready to go to help getting the shape and depth good, vs starting from scratch which can be daunting if you've never done it before.


----------



## sunnyd88

Ikke said:


> More new models for Japan
> 
> Amaze (Standard and SL5) in Driftwood and Burl Top. Only posted the SL5 versions, but the 4 strings are the same.
> 
> Driftwood - White with Black Filler, Blue with Black Filler, and Black with White Filler
> Burl - Nebula Blue, Nebula Black, Nebula Pink/Purple, and Natural
> 
> The white one looks siiiiiccckkkk.


We need more E-II or LTD Amaze models.


----------



## c7spheres

Sogradde said:


> I gave it one more try on another fret, this one should be quite obvious.
> View attachment 75642
> 
> I pick hard but I don't fret particularly hard. I don't have that problem on non-Ibanez instruments either, that's why I believe that their fret material quality isn't really there.



Very odd. The guitar's I'm talking about are all Ibanez, but they are all old one's like from the 90's. I've had some made in the early 2000's, all prestige or J-Custom. I wonder if they do use a cheaper material or something now. You're definitely the type that would benefit from the stainless frets for sure.


----------



## Rotatous

I want to see the new EII stuff already.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Harry said:


> I do a lot of bending even around the 9th and 10th frets myself too, but I guess on any 24 fret guitar 12-24th is nice from a purely aesthetic and symmetry standpoint if one cares about that.



The Ohmura-7 models have half-depth scallops starting at the 9th fret and I'd argue it's the best spot to start them. The 12th feels a little too late, so to speak.


----------



## Hollowway

Sogradde said:


> I gave it one more try on another fret, this one should be quite obvious.
> View attachment 75642
> 
> I pick hard but I don't fret particularly hard. I don't have that problem on non-Ibanez instruments either, that's why I believe that their fret material quality isn't really there.



Yeah, I see what you mean. That’s pretty minor, but for sure SS won’t show wear like that. When I had mine refretted it was way more grooved than that. Probably should have done it years before!


----------



## sunnyd88

Crash Dandicoot said:


> The Ohmura-7 models have half-depth scallops starting at the 9th fret and I'd argue it's the best spot to start them. The 12th feels a little too late, so to speak.


we need more models with half scallops starting at the 12th fret at least. tbh I'd be pretty happy with a fully half scalloped fretboard all the way from the 1st fret lol


----------



## possumkiller

Rotatous said:


> I want to see the new EII stuff already.


Just imagine the same thing you have been seeing. Fugly burst/fade over burl veneers. Only with an EII logo.


----------



## c7spheres

It's like a forest of burled trees was havested and all the guitar companys are racing to exhaust their supply before nobody will buy it, like they have more than they know what to do with. That natual bust bass is done right for a burl, imo. I like that specific one a lot, but then I don't like the pick gaurd on there. Leave off those pick gaurds! Jebus, It's always something. I guess I'm to basic or something.


----------



## manu80

https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2020-product-preview-2

I'm already tired of sandblasted guitars and poplar burst tops...sorry for bitchin.... between schecters, solar, prs, bc rich....


----------



## Musiscience

manu80 said:


> https://www.espguitars.com/pages/2020-product-preview-2
> 
> I'm already tired of sandblasted guitars and poplar burst tops...sorry for bitchin.... between schecters, solar, prs, bc rich....



Sandblasted is still nice, even better if glow in the dark. I can't wait for sparkle finishes to become popular though, really like those.


----------



## Zado

Musiscience said:


> I can't wait for sparkle finishes to become popular though



Oooh finally someone talking properly.


----------



## manu80

2021 will mark the return of holoflash also !?


----------



## Musiscience

manu80 said:


> 2021 will mark the return of holoflash also !?



Not the biggest Holoflash fan, but I'll take a holoflake any day  !


----------



## manu80

well you get the idea , sorry for the mispelling  !!!!


----------



## Musiscience

manu80 said:


> well you get the idea , sorry for the mispelling  !!!!



Sorry, I really thought you meant holoflash, it’s also a kind of finish!

Edit: correcting the autocorrect


----------



## yiti

new Japanese signature model: *ESP SNAPPER-7 SYU Custom "SYUNAPPER-7"*

https://espguitars.co.jp/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/SNAPPER-7-SYU-Custom.png





https://espguitars.co.jp/productinfo/13927/


----------



## Albake21

yiti said:


> new Japanese signature model: *ESP SNAPPER-7 SYU Custom "SYUNAPPER-7"*
> 
> https://espguitars.co.jp/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/SNAPPER-7-SYU-Custom.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://espguitars.co.jp/productinfo/13927/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Nergal sig Stream.


----------



## manu80

Surfing on the Fantomen hype ?
His V was dope


----------



## possumkiller

Fishmans? Check.
Where is the evertune and toilet burl?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

manu80 said:


> Surfing on the Fantomen hype ?
> His V was dope


the stream has been an ESP shape for ages, it was around long before the fantomen sigs


----------



## c7spheres

Musiscience said:


> Sorry, I really thought you meant holoflash, it’s also a kind of finish!
> 
> Edit: correcting the autocorrect


 That's pretty cool. Isn't that one of those that changes with light and angle almost like achameleon finish? I think I remember seeing those on old Alvarez and Series 10's from the late 80's and early 90's era's. The have a lot of depth and like a hypnotic effect up close/ in person right?

Edit: I was just checking it out more and member Djent on here redid his rg7620 with it. It came out awsome. I'd rather companies do these for sure.I also have a black rg-7620. I'm thinking about doing this too now. Must resist. 

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/n-rm-gd-the-holoflash-7620-mega-56k.258796/


----------



## Masoo2

nice to see another stream, always thought it was one of the best ESP shapes


----------



## JD27

Pretty cool, didn’t expect Nergal to play a Stream, but nice to see that shape in the LTD lineup.


----------



## Mathemagician

yiti said:


> new Japanese signature model: *ESP SNAPPER-7 SYU Custom "SYUNAPPER-7"*
> 
> https://espguitars.co.jp/wp-content/uploads/2019/12/SNAPPER-7-SYU-Custom.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://espguitars.co.jp/productinfo/13927/



BRUH.


----------



## c7spheres

Mathemagician said:


> BRUH.


 I think someone is trying to pick pocket me, but once my buddy sees this I know they might as well robbed him at gunpoint. He was just talking about how he wishes something like this would happen. Oh, I just realize it's $5k. : (


----------



## Zhysick

c7spheres said:


> I think someone is trying to pick pocket me, but once my buddy sees this I know they might as well robbed him at gunpoint. He was just talking about how he wishes something like this would happen. Oh, I just realize it's $5k. : (



Check the Edwards version then


----------



## c7spheres

Zhysick said:


> Check the Edwards version then



Wow, Way less money. About $1650 it seems. Now even more more gas. I have so much stuff I'm gassin for my brain is going to explode.


----------



## Forkface

MaxOfMetal said:


> What's still MIK?
> 
> I've only run into MII, 1000 series EC, MH, SN, etc.



going thru the thread found this, maybe off topic but, the Ouija LTD i just got is MIK. i was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## SamSam

A new Syu sig day is always a good sig day, the man can do no wrong!

Ok, maybe that V.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's weird. I think some 1000 series guitars and sig models are Korean made. Not sure which ones.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's weird. I think some 1000 series guitars and sig models are Korean made. Not sure which ones.



There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it. 

For instance, the BM EC is SK, but the Viper and Arrow are Indo. The EC1000 in black is SK, but the one in vintage black is Indo. The H-1001 is SK, but then the MH-1002 IS Indo. The Reyes 600 is SK, but the Hemmet 600 is Indo. 

So just throw a dart at the board.


----------



## Loomer

Honestly, I just think it's awful nice of them, albeit in a slightly unnerving "are they somehow scanning my brain remotely or what!?" kind of way, to release that new M-HT for the Black Metal series.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Ken Susi got a new guitar if they make it a production run would be rad. Neon 7 string with floyd.

https://www.instagram.com/tv/B6e9a7Slp2F/?igshid=84rn1wlhn68b


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dineley said:


> Ken Susi got a new guitar if they make it a production run would be rad. Neon 7 string with floyd.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/tv/B6e9a7Slp2F/?igshid=84rn1wlhn68b



Nice seeing him drop the Evertune and go back to trems.


----------



## Samark

Very nice


----------



## Hollowway

I know everyone's gonna think I'm an ass, but those dots are bumming me out. So close to a home run.


----------



## c7spheres

Hollowway said:


> I know everyone's gonna think I'm an ass, but those dots are bumming me out. So close to a home run.


 I just didn't want to be the one to say it first!


----------



## Metal Mortician

Bad ass! Call back to his old Ibanez days with ESP touches (neck thru, OFR trem). I’d buy one!


----------



## trem licking

dots are for teachers. doesn't look like a fiddle for teachin to me


----------



## possumkiller

I like the dots. The real crime here is the non-reverse headstock and painted neck.


----------



## possumkiller

And the crooked Floyd route.


----------



## Zado

You guys deserve fat ass dragon looking abalone inlays all over your fretboards


----------



## dirtool

Hollowway said:


> I know everyone's gonna think I'm an ass, but those dots are bumming me out. So close to a home run.



I'm an ass too, and the pointy headstock is not for strat.


----------



## Loomer

I like it, but the colour is a bit too loud for me. Spec wise though?! *chef kiss*


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I dig it. It's basically an M-II but with a 7th string, and that's great. Those old ESP Standard M-IIs were always my favorite playing ESPs.


----------



## budda

It's an RG550DY as a 7 by ESP, what the hell are you guys complaining about


----------



## Spicypickles

All* 7string trem routes are “crooked”.

*every one that I’ve seen, which is a lot. They’re all angled down towards the bass side. 

that’s a fucking sick guitar. I don’t look at the front of the fretboard anyways thanks to years of non inlay playing so the dots are a non issue. Familiar enough for me to to instant bond, different enough to keep me intrigued


----------



## possumkiller

Spicypickles said:


> All* 7string trem routes are “crooked”.
> 
> *every one that I’ve seen, which is a lot. They’re all angled down towards the bass side.



They make them both ways. The crooked one is fine on something like an SV but looks stupid on the M or H because the angle clashes with the straight line of the back end of the body.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> They make them both ways. The crooked one is fine on something like an SV but looks stupid on the M or H because the angle clashes with the straight line of the back end of the body.



Is it actually angled here or is it just the weird fisheye thing going on in the pictures?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Samark said:


> Very nice



I need it


----------



## manu80

trem licking said:


> dots are for teachers. doesn't look like a fiddle for teachin to me


 that's a song, "dot for teacher", right ?


----------



## Hollowway

budda said:


> It's an RG550DY as a 7 by ESP, what the hell are you guys complaining about


WE WANT DISAPPEARING PYRAMID INLAYS AND A MONKEY GRIP! 

 Idk, it's what we do here. I've got a couple days off, so I'm logging onto SSO and complaining about all of the stuff the companies are doing to try to make me happy.


----------



## cardinal

I'm not saying the new Susi guitar is uncool, but did everyone miss the red ISAO 8-string from a few pages back? That thing was killer. I guess maybe 8-strings just aren't as popular as 7s.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> I'm not saying the new Susi guitar is uncool, but did everyone miss the red ISAO 8-string from a few pages back? That thing was killer. I guess maybe 8-strings just aren't as popular as 7s.



Pics/link?

I went back a number of pages and didn't catch an 8.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pics/link?
> 
> I went back a number of pages and didn't catch an 8.



It's on page 12. I was just surprised to see what seems like much more excited discussion over the yellow Floyd'd Susi than over the red 8-string Floyd'd ISAO.


----------



## Mathemagician

The Buzz sig I had with a trem had the angled route. Didn’t bother me at all I thought it was a cool little touch.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> It's on page 12. I was just surprised to see what seems like much more excited discussion over the yellow Floyd'd Susi than over the red 8-string Floyd'd ISAO.



There's just something so mish-mashy about that red 8. I don't know if it's the bright chrome hardware or soapbars on pickguard, it's just not as "clean" to my eyes. Definitely interesting though.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's just something so mish-mashy about that red 8. I don't know if it's the bright chrome hardware or soapbars on pickguard, it's just not as "clean" to my eyes. Definitely interesting though.



Yeah, I'm ok with 8-string soapbars since the Fluence moderns are my favs and come only in that size. If it had to be that red, I'd certainly prefer a black pickguard and hardware. But it's still pretty cool as is IMHO.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> Yeah, I'm ok with 8-string soapbars since the Fluence moderns are my favs and come only in that size. If it had to be that red, I'd certainly prefer a black pickguard and hardware. But it's still pretty cool as is IMHO.



I'm just being picky. I'd happily own one. 

There's just something about the Snapper body I don't jive with on 7s and 8s. It just seems so round.


----------



## Hollowway

cardinal said:


> It's on page 12. I was just surprised to see what seems like much more excited discussion over the yellow Floyd'd Susi than over the red 8-string Floyd'd ISAO.


I feel like it's strictly an academic discussion, because I have zero expectations that they'll release it for plebes like me to buy. Same way I got all frothy about the Javier 8 trem, and that thing never materialized.


----------



## cardinal

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm just being picky. I'd happily own one.
> 
> There's just something about the Snapper body I don't jive with on 7s and 8s. It just seems so round.



I'll agree with that. It just looks a bit off.


----------



## Ikke

Even more new Snappers for Japan. This time, it's Driftwood models, but with back-routed electronics.

*SNAPPER-AS/M-BR*


----------



## Hollowway

Are we still wishing for stuff ITT? I'm gonna rub the genie's belly for a LTD sparkle pink Snapper 7.


----------



## Zado

Already bored by those double colored Strats. Also gold hardware would have fitted much better, they look cheap like this


----------



## sunnyd88

Hollowway said:


> Are we still wishing for stuff ITT? I'm gonna rub the genie's belly for a LTD sparkle pink Snapper 7.





Time to import this Edwards Ohmura Custom Snapper 7 from ikebe gakki or ishibashi lol


----------



## sunnyd88

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nergal sig Stream.
> 
> View attachment 75668


Damn it has a brown mac ebony fretboard. Just dye it or use black richlite already. It ruins the all black aesthetic. Same thing with the black metal series. All black and then you have a brown fretboard.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Zado said:


> Already bored by those double colored Strats. Also gold hardware would have fitted much better, they look cheap like this


eww gold would not work with those colors. It'd look like some horrible unicorn kiesel bullshit. Black hardware works with everything imo, gold only works with specific colors.


----------



## Hollowway

sunnyd88 said:


> View attachment 75903
> 
> Time to import this Edwards Ohmura Custom Snapper 7 from ikebe gakki or ishibashi lol


Totally! I’ve got a couple I’m watching on the Bay. I love Edwards, because they do a lot of the crazy JDM shapes we never see over here.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Hollowway said:


> Totally! I’ve got a couple I’m watching on the Bay. I love Edwards, because they do a lot of the crazy JDM shapes we never see over here.



Go all the way, man!







They really need to bring more Japan signatures of this flavor over here. Sugizo's Horizon was a step in the right direction, for the most part.

Oh, speaking of wishlist models (and I know I've mentioned it before but STILL):


----------



## jbaxter

New Javier Reyes model teased in an email this morning. This is the JR208's refreshed look
*



*


----------



## jephjacques

big chungus


----------



## Zado

The topic needs its help again


----------



## Heroooh

Theres this sig for all you Phoenix fans, made for a Finnish singer guitarist. They are sick, but extremely rare.

https://images.app.goo.gl/vci1GKbemH5f6LF86


----------



## Ikke

Crash Dandicoot said:


>



I saw this one in Japan at Big Boss Tokyo last year. I'm not into the Oumura stuff, but that picture doesn't do it justice. This particular one was absolutely beautiful. The quilt was sooo deep. It was $10509 USD. There was a do not touch sign on it. The Exhibition Gold Leaf Horizon 8 did not have a DNT sign. If fact, they asked me did I want to play the Horizon 8, to which I immediately replied, "No, thank you".


----------



## c7spheres

That's a really nice looking axe but I just don't see $11k for it. When I see these high prices I guess it has more to do with the builder. When I see these high prices I think what else I could buy or have made for the same or less price and usually come to the conclusion that I could do better given the price. Nice looking salmon colored quilt though.


----------



## Hollowway

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Go all the way, man!



Whoa, is that yours?!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ikke said:


> I saw this one in Japan at Big Boss Tokyo last year. I'm not into the Oumura stuff, but that picture doesn't do it justice. This particular one was absolutely beautiful. The quilt was sooo deep. It was $10509 USD. There was a do not touch sign on it. The Exhibition Gold Leaf Horizon 8 did not have a DNT sign. If fact, they asked me did I want to play the Horizon 8, to which I immediately replied, "No, thank you".



That's wild - I'm sure there must be more to it if it commanded that price and special treatment. Not validating the cost, mind you, just an observation. I'm all too well versed in how crazy some ESP prices can go.

You're too modest! Next time the opportunity arises you should play one! We need more people with on-hand experience with these crazy customs.



Hollowway said:


> Whoa, is that yours?!



Indeed she is!


----------



## Loomer

I'm still over here wishing for more Black Metal series models.


----------



## Musiscience

Loomer said:


> I'm still over here wishing for more Black Metal series models.



Profile pic checks out.


----------



## Loomer

Musiscience said:


> Profile pic checks out.



I embrace the fact that I am a parody of myself.


----------



## manu80

seeing some colors at charvel etc, drop the black for pink, Glam is back !


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Loomer said:


> I'm still over here wishing for more Black Metal series models.



I'm definitely snagging that M-1 6 string. Nearly perfect guitar tbh.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

manu80 said:


> seeing some colors at charvel etc, drop the black for pink, Glam is back !


if they made a single hum arrow in hot pink I would be all over that


----------



## Zado

Burlexplosion


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Alex Wade posted on Instagram what looks to be a new LTD sig model coming in 2020.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

HMMM...


----------



## Apex1rg7x

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 76021
> 
> 
> HMMM...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76022


Ash body, Hipshot bridge and D-Activators would be my guess.


----------



## Logan Abbott

I talked to Alex awhile back. Here’s the specs he told me:

Matte black open grain finish
27” scale
Volume only
Bridge and neck dimarzio deactivators
Should be $1,000-1,200ish.


----------



## ixlramp

'Happy new year 2020'
And the photo is that hideous, tasteless and overused top: 3-colour yellow-green-blue burst burl.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Logan Abbott said:


> I talked to Alex awhile back. Here’s the specs he told me:
> 
> Matte black open grain finish
> 27” scale
> Volume only
> Bridge and neck dimarzio deactivators
> Should be $1,000-1,200ish.



He said his previous guitar was 27'', but it ended up being 26.5''. Wonder if this'll be the same case.


----------



## JD27

Forgot about Alex getting a new one. I’d definitely be down to picking that up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Forgot about Alex getting a new one. I’d definitely be down to picking that up.



Good to see he's getting a new one. Was afraid he ditched ESP as well when the other 3 bailed.


----------



## cip 123

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Good to see he's getting a new one. Was afraid he ditched ESP as well when the other 3 bailed.


I actually imagine the other guys bailing works out in Alex's favour. His guitar sold really well, there was a time here if you remember it was basically "Used prestige" or "AW7". That has died down a bit but his guitar was solid and I saw a lot of people with one. I don't think the others sold as well. So them bailing and his sale numbers could be pretty lucrative for him. 

Saying that it is ESP and they do always seem kind of picky about who gets what in sig guitar land.


----------



## Ikke

New ESP Horizon-CTM's for Japan (NT & FR Version) in Reptile Red, Black, and Blue, respectively.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> I actually imagine the other guys bailing works out in Alex's favour. His guitar sold really well, there was a time here if you remember it was basically "Used prestige" or "AW7". That has died down a bit but his guitar was solid and I saw a lot of people with one. I don't think the others sold as well. So them bailing and his sale numbers could be pretty lucrative for him.
> 
> Saying that it is ESP and they do always seem kind of picky about who gets what in sig guitar land.



I should also say the thing that worried me was the fast the AW7B got discontinued around the same time the others left. I thought alex was on his way out too because of that.


----------



## Ikke

Also might be new for Japan. Just encountered on Digimart.

Amorous-CTM FR in Reptile Red


----------



## Ikke

More Japan updates. Looks like not announced by ESP yet, but it's all over Digimart. Amorous in the same above configurations as the Horizon-CTM. New FRX in Cranberry, Trans Black, and Mercury Blue, respectively.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Me when @Ikke enters an ESP thread


----------



## Hollowway

The world needs more FRXs.


----------



## Ikke

Probably old news, but new for ESP USA

M-III with Burl. This one is in Aqua Marine Fade. Note that there is no elbow carve (which has been the case on all of the ESP Burl models).

They say it's one of a kind, but I'd assume it'll be in the configurator.


----------



## Ikke

And finally, it looks like the Exhibitions are back next year, which might sound obvious. But, they were not present at large at NAMM last year.


----------



## Rotatous

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> View attachment 76021
> 
> 
> HMMM...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76022


Got me interested if it's not a bolt-on like his custom.


----------



## works0fheart

Man, maybe I'm just getting old, but there's not much in this thread, or the Jackson and Ibanez ones that's impressing me. It feels like the big name guitar companies are in a weird spot we're they're trying to emulate what the big up and comer's from the custom world are doing and it's just making them look silly to me. A lot of these companies are losing their identities a bit I feel.


----------



## Zado

works0fheart said:


> Man, maybe I'm just getting old, but there's not much in this thread, or the Jackson and Ibanez ones that's impressing me. It feels like the big name guitar companies are in a weird spot we're they're trying to emulate what the big up and comer's from the custom world are doing and it's just making them look silly to me. A lot of these companies are losing their identities a bit I feel.


You know you are getting old when you can't understand the sexiness of the burl.

I'm old.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

works0fheart said:


> Man, maybe I'm just getting old, but there's not much in this thread, or the Jackson and Ibanez ones that's impressing me. It feels like the big name guitar companies are in a weird spot we're they're trying to emulate what the big up and comer's from the custom world are doing and it's just making them look silly to me. A lot of these companies are losing their identities a bit I feel.



You're certainly not wrong. This has been the trajectory over at least the last decade. 

With the larger legacy markets slowing down big brands feel that they need to capture as many niches as they can, so that means stuff is starting to look the same.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

works0fheart said:


> Man, maybe I'm just getting old, but there's not much in this thread, or the Jackson and Ibanez ones that's impressing me. It feels like the big name guitar companies are in a weird spot we're they're trying to emulate what the big up and comer's from the custom world are doing and it's just making them look silly to me. A lot of these companies are losing their identities a bit I feel.



That's my main problem with a lot of the recent releases.

Small luthiers do something 10 - 15 years ago. Jeff Kiesel does it 5 years later. Big companies start doing 5 years after Kiesel. 

Like I said in the Schecter thread, though... Apparently it sells, because IIRC Schecter's Reaper series (their Kiesel knockoff guitar) sold like hotcakes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Small luthiers do something 10 - 15 years ago. Jeff Kiesel does it 5 years later. Big companies start doing it once it goes out of style.



Show me an industry where that's not the case? 

Specifically guitars, that's always been the case, even going back to the 30's and 40's. 

Small entities have a spark of genius or take a risk and do something unique. Medium sized entities take a smaller risk and expand it. Then the big boys come in and make it efficiently and cheaply and send it across the world. The we start all over again.


----------



## I play music

Logan Abbott said:


> I talked to Alex awhile back. Here’s the specs he told me:
> 
> Matte black open grain finish
> 27” scale
> Volume only
> Bridge and neck dimarzio deactivators
> Should be $1,000-1,200ish.


Since we've had some discussion about stainless steel frets being a no-go or whatever: If this has stainless steel frets I'd probably choose it over the new Black Metal 7. If not, then I think the black metal 7 is cooler.


----------



## Isolationist

Logan Abbott said:


> I talked to Alex awhile back. Here’s the specs he told me:
> 
> Matte black open grain finish
> 27” scale
> Volume only
> Bridge and neck dimarzio deactivators
> Should be $1,000-1,200ish.



This sounds incredibly promising.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

That Amorous with the Floyd is so sick, waaaaay beyond my money situation these days. but damn is it ever nice.


----------



## Jon Pearson

I've always had a thing for the old AW models, this new one is looking pretty slick, almost regretting the Sterling MAJ I just picked up...


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Sounding like a broken record here but I'm just waiting for a new Stef Carpenter model (please be the pink 8 string)


----------



## trem licking

Apex1rg7x said:


> Sounding like a broken record here but I'm just waiting for a new Stef Carpenter model (please be the pink 8 string)


one with the trem and i'm in


----------



## TheShreddinHand

Dineley said:


> That Amorous with the Floyd is so sick, waaaaay beyond my money situation these days. but damn is it ever nice.



What do they run $$ wise?


----------



## AltecGreen

TheShreddinHand said:


> What do they run $$ wise?



Here's are some examples for pricing purposes.

https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop4986/DS05848511/
https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop2/DS02295531/
https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop2/DS02295494/


Here's a used one from 2013
https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop343/DS05137674/


----------



## D-EJ915

Crash Dandicoot said:


> If you dig that, though, and want it enough you could always go with the ancient Bottomline GT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat similar, though I feel it more or less evolved into the Horizon-III.


Horizon III is from the Horizon Bass from late 80s early 90s.



Randy said:


> I'm still curious how they wore that far up.


If you dig in hard and have low action the string will hit the frets, could be from that.


----------



## Necky379

Apex1rg7x said:


> Sounding like a broken record here but I'm just waiting for a new Stef Carpenter model (please be the pink 8 string)



You know what, I don’t want pink 8 I want a pink 7 but if your prayers get answered and mine don’t then it’s a pink 8 I’m buying. Actually it might make more sense to pick it up in 8, that SRC I bought off you is still causing my other 7’s to get neglected. 
God if you’re reading this, the strings don’t matter.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

AltecGreen said:


> Here's are some examples for pricing purposes.
> 
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop4986/DS05848511/
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop2/DS02295531/
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop2/DS02295494/
> Here's a used one from 2013
> https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop343/DS05137674/


 
Exhibition models and 'New' listings on Digimart are (as a rule of thumb) fairly close to MSRP, and as such have a crazy mark-up. I've contacted dealers directly through Digimart's listings before and found much better deals than what's listed online. A more palatable pricing example for a used Amorous (granted, an E-II) would be checking the Japanese auction sites, as well. Having said that, anything Original Series and up is going to be listed with similar prices as you suggested. The Amorous's inception occurred around the same time ESP decided anything with 'ESP' on it was exclusively to be Originals and the like and as such the prices haven't dipped as much as say, a Horizon from a few years prior.


----------



## AltecGreen

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Exhibition models and 'New' listings on Digimart are (as a rule of thumb) fairly close to MSRP, and as such have a crazy mark-up. I've contacted dealers directly through Digimart's listings before and found much better deals than what's listed online. A more palatable pricing example for a used Amorous (granted, an E-II) would be checking the Japanese auction sites, as well. Having said that, anything Original Series and up is going to be listed with similar prices as you suggested. The Amorous's inception occurred around the same time ESP decided anything with 'ESP' on it was exclusively to be Originals and the like and as such the prices haven't dipped as much as say, a Horizon from a few years prior.




I know you can get better prices than on Digimart. It was a convenient way to answer the question. Although I have found on some instances prices higher at a dealer than on Digimart.

Auction is the way to buy if you don't mind used gear. Good way to save money if you are patient and wait for something to come up.


----------



## Hollowway

Apex1rg7x said:


> Sounding like a broken record here but I'm just waiting for a new Stef Carpenter model (please be the pink 8 string)


Wait, do you have ANY evidence that it will be? That would be the first thing I’ve ever 100% wanted. 8 strings, trem, pink.


----------



## John

Hollowway said:


> I know everyone's gonna think I'm an ass, but those dots are bumming me out. So close to a home run.



Late response, but I agree. If they're going to keep rolling with dots, they could've at least tried offset ones or something.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

johnucol said:


> Late response, but I agree. If they're going to keep rolling with dots, they could've at least tried offset ones or something.



That guitar is a custom order. Ken wanted the big center dots. 

A lot of his older LACS guitars had dots, he's obviously fan.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Hollowway said:


> Wait, do you have ANY evidence that it will be? That would be the first thing I’ve ever 100% wanted. 8 strings, trem, pink.


No I don't, just referring back to the first few pages of this thread when it was brought up. It's merely a pipe dream at this point.


----------



## Sparkplug

Necky379 said:


> You know what, I don’t want pink 8 I want a pink 7 but if your prayers get answered and mine don’t then it’s a pink 8 I’m buying. Actually it might make more sense to pick it up in 8, that SRC I bought off you is still causing my other 7’s to get neglected.
> God if you’re reading this, the strings don’t matter.



Speaking of your SRC-7, I'm wondering if there's any chance to get a ESP or maybe Ltd SRC-7 Reissue like they did with the SC500 / SC20 two years ago. A HHS Stef Carpenter 7 which is not as rare as the holy grail would be a no brainer for me. And so is a pink SC 8.


----------



## Necky379

I was very close to financing one of the 6 string reissues but it just wasn’t what I wanted so I ended up not doing that. It worked out in the end when I found my dream guitar. 
I agree 100% they should do some kind of reissue of it namely because of its unique PASSIVE pickup configuration. Anyone that has a Carpenter model or two probably has the HH actives which is awesome but a purchase becomes more justifiable when it’s different than what you already have IMO. Another one I have that I’d like to see come back is the maple burst 7 with the HH 81-7’s. That guitar is an absolute force and has the uniqueness factor being all maple.
I’ve said it before, in my mind the Carpenter models are like ESP’s Les Paul, a signature model that has become bigger than just a signature model. So many well known artists have used one and because of the unique features they’ve offered over the years there’s nothing else out there that’s really comparable.


----------



## xzacx

Sparkplug said:


> And so is a pink SC 8.



I'm not a fan of Steph or his band, don't really like ESP in general, don't think I've ever heard music I like played on an 8 string, and I've always thought that pickup configuration is pretty stupid—but I would almost definitely buy that thing if it released.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Necky379 said:


> I was very close to financing one of the 6 string reissues but it just wasn’t what I wanted so I ended up not doing that. It worked out in the end when I found my dream guitar.
> I agree 100% they should do some kind of reissue of it namely because of its unique PASSIVE pickup configuration. Anyone that has a Carpenter model or two probably has the HH actives which is awesome but a purchase becomes more justifiable when it’s different than what you already have IMO. Another one I have that I’d like to see come back is the maple burst 7 with the HH 81-7’s. That guitar is an absolute force and has the uniqueness factor being all maple.
> I’ve said it before, in my mind the Carpenter models are like ESP’s Les Paul, a signature model that has become bigger than just a signature model. So many well known artists have used one and because of the unique features they’ve offered over the years there’s nothing else out there that’s really comparable.


You can buy my maple Sunburst 607, haha.


----------



## Necky379

Haha! You’re going to regret selling me all your Carpenters! I’ve got a maple burst though that’s how I know they should reissue it.




The only Carpenter I’m missing that I want doesn’t exist....yet. Fingers crossed for Vandenberg Pepto pink, come on ESP make it happen!


----------



## Zado




----------



## Zado

Gotta post that Phoenix pic again I guess.


EDIT:

Oh wait: "The M-1 Custom ’87 is based on the legendary original ESP M-1 model, and offers neck-thru body construction with a three-piece extra thin U-shaped maple neck. It features a Floyd Rose 1000 bridge *(installed without a recess route)* and a single Seymour Duncan Distortion TB-6 pickup"

Ok, Phoenix can wait.


----------



## cardinal

The Eclipse Custom and M-1 '87 are amazing.


----------



## Albake21

Man ESP are killing it this year. My only disappointment is no 7 strings with evertunes. Besides that, their 2020 catalog is looking fantastic. That powder blue SC6 looks awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Phoenix BM and entire '87

Jesus Christ ESP take all my fucking money


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Sonic Blue 6 will most definitely be mine!!


----------



## Zado

If they stopped making boring burled stuff and only Made M series with that vintage vibe I'd easily reconsider them. Not gonna happen, but this is the proper way.
Also, why LTD version but no E-II?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> If they stopped making boring burled stuff and only Made M series with that vintage vibe I'd easily reconsider them. Not gonna happen, but this is the proper way.
> Also, why LTD version but no E-II?




So poor people like me can afford them


----------



## feraledge

That 87 series is the bees knees.


----------



## JD27

Holy shit, those old school M-1s and Eclipses are fucking awesome. Another awesome choice for the BM series, blacked out Phoenix is just sick. That AW-7B must be mine, I’ve been holding out to see what came out this NAMM before buying one, I love it. The sonic blue Steph model was always cool too. Only problem is that this is just complete guitar overload. So much I want, so little I can buy right now, haha!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

The '87 series is killer and I dig the additions to the BM line. The Sonic Blue finish is probably my favorite color of Stef's older models so that's super nice to see. I'm hoping some of these production choices bleed over to the E-II's.


----------



## NewCultKing

Was honestly thinking on getting a Ironbird this year, but I’ve been looking for one of those old Tele Eclipses for years! Looks like ESP gets my money this year.


----------



## sunnyd88

So glad they brought back the Mirage name. Don't know why ESP decided that M would be a better model name than Mirage. Also huh no new E-IIs and the website says only a few new models will be revealed at NAMM. I wonder if the E-II line ain't doin so hot and might be on the chopping block (hopefully) ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Ikke

ESP brought back The Mirage and The Eclipse. That is wild. Absolutely wild. And even more wild that they still called it The Eclipse. Might get confusing for the uninitiated.

2020 is already crazy. Colt brought back the Python and now this.

Keep it coming 2020.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ikke said:


> ESP brought back The Mirage and The Eclipse. That is wild. Absolutely wild. And even more wild that they still called it The Eclipse. Might get confusing for the uninitiated.
> 
> 2020 is already crazy. Colt brought back the Python and now this.
> 
> Keep it coming 2020.



That's probably why they called it the Eclipse Custom, to help differentiate.

But yeah, this is fucking awesome. This is like ESP/LTD making their own Genesis series. 

I"m a Tele guy, so those Eclipse Customs are bae... But the die-hard Queensryche fan in me wants to get the Mirage Deluxe or M-1.


----------



## Ikke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's probably why they called it the Eclipse Custom, to help differentiate.
> 
> But yeah, this is fucking awesome. This is like ESP/LTD making their own Genesis series.



Well, the old one was called The Eclipse Custom too. Basically everything during that period had “Custom” after it.


----------



## MrWulf

That M7 aaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ikke said:


> Well, the old one was called The Eclipse Custom too. Basically everything during that period had “Custom” after it.



Oh you meant the old Eclipse Custom and the new Eclipse Custom. 

It hopefully won't be too confusing for most people. Given ESP never released the Eclipse Custom as an LTD (wasn't around obviously), plus no lawsuit Jackson stock.


----------



## D-EJ915

The M-1 is pretty sick, I like it has a flat mount floyd.

Also a bit funny Nergal has yet another new signature model, the last one he admitted he never even played ec shape before and had to get used to playing it and was not a big fan lol.


----------



## possumkiller

Too bad the 1987 series doesn't have the 1987 headstock tho...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wis


D-EJ915 said:


> The M-1 is pretty sick, I like it has a flat mount floyd.
> 
> Also a bit funny Nergal has yet another new signature model, the last one he admitted he never even played ec shape before and had to get used to playing it and was not a big fan lol.


I wish ESP went full authentic and did flat-mount Floyds for all of them. 

Also with the Nergal sig, why is he making sigs for guitars he never played?  I was looking up some Behemoth footage and NEVER saw him use a Stream.


----------



## sunnyd88

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh you meant the old Eclipse Custom and the new Eclipse Custom.
> 
> It hopefully won't be too confusing for most people. Given ESP never released the Eclipse Custom as an LTD (wasn't around obviously), plus no lawsuit Jackson stock.


Would have been 10/10 instant buy if they came with the lawsuit headstock lol but of course it would never happen but God damn it would have been so cool.


----------



## jephjacques

Those Mirages and Eclipses own, new AW sig owns, the Stream looks cool but fuck Nergal he's a shithead alt-right scumbag


----------



## Mathemagician

They put out a LOT of cool stuff all at once this year.


----------



## Ikke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh you meant the old Eclipse Custom and the new Eclipse Custom.
> 
> It hopefully won't be too confusing for most people. Given ESP never released the Eclipse Custom as an LTD (wasn't around obviously), plus no lawsuit Jackson stock.



Yeah sorry. I was talking about confusing The Eclipse Custom (Tele) with the Eclipse Custom (LP). (For those that may be confused, the emphasis is on the “The”)

But, it looks like I stand corrected: it’s called Eclipse Custom and not The Eclipse Custom (the latter being the correct name for the old Tele style guitar). Whatever, still cool. 

And you’re probably right, especially since in the LTD line it’s called EC. So
many eclipse variants though. The Eclipse, Eclipse, EC, MA, etc.


----------



## JD27

Wouldn’t be surprised to see the E-II line just get a few new finish options. They seem to only really make a lot of changes every other year.


----------



## Ikke

For those interested, here’s the original 1987 catalog with the original guitars. 

https://guitar-compare.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/1987_ESP-Catalog.pdf


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Goddamn, ESP is killing it


----------



## Mathemagician




----------



## Seabeast2000

So is esp the namm queen so far? I vote yes


----------



## eaeolian

MrWulf said:


> That M7 aaaaaaaaaaa



No stupid 12th fret inlay, either.


----------



## eaeolian

possumkiller said:


> Too bad the 1987 series doesn't have the 1987 headstock tho...



Yeah, well, lawsuits...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

eaeolian said:


> No stupid 12th fret inlay, either.



ESP finally ditched it a year or two ago on the majority of the LTD and E-II line.

It's weird because some of the higher-end guitars still have them.


----------



## eaeolian

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish ESP went full authentic and did flat-mount Floyds for all of them.



Pretty sure the '88s had the recess. Maybe not until '89, but they were one of the first after Ibanez.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

eaeolian said:


> Pretty sure the '88s had the recess. Maybe not until '89, but they were one of the first after Ibanez.



Yeah, but given this is based off their 1987 lineup, I wish it was fully authentic.  I'm looking at potato-quality scans, but it looks like it's all flat-mount.


----------



## Ikke

ESP USA new colour “Cosmos”

https://www.instagram.com/p/B63sW74l3Nw/?igshid=1qopy4gn6j3qq


----------



## gunshow86de

Finally a production sonic blue Stef model... just needs one more string.


----------



## Loomer

Oh dear.


----------



## Loomer

I'm telling y'all... This erection ain't comin' down anytime soon I'll tell ya hwhat


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wish ESP went full authentic and did flat-mount Floyds for all of them.



... this and no more poverty in the world


----------



## Loomer

jephjacques said:


> Those Mirages and Eclipses own, new AW sig owns, the Stream looks cool but fuck Nergal he's a shithead alt-right scumbag



I don't think Nergal has any coherent political standpoint other than whatever makes people pay attention to him


----------



## Mattykoda

The Alex wade sig is a win. Hipshot bridge, open grain finish, 27” scale and stainless frets. The original model to this day is still one of my favorite ESP’s to play.


----------



## dav43

With all these news, it will be difficult for me to make a choice for my 40th birthday in April !! Lot of very good stuff !!!

But what is surprising me is that each brand we saw since last weeks (Dean,schecter,ibanez or ESP) released a lot of new things but in their affordable range : 
lot of premium and standard for ibanez , some prestige.
Just one or two US made for Dean 
Only the US Nick johnston in orange for schecter.
ESP just showed for the Three phases LTD models (no EII...)

It seems that companies begin to have different directions which could be a good thing. 

Don’t be confused, i am very happy to see all this new stuff (i think i’m gonna bying 2 guitars!!!!lol) . As a guitar teacher, i remember when i was a child and dreaming of having guitars such as the mirage one but i did not have the money at that time. and now we can get one for half the price it had in the end of the 90’s...)


----------



## Skullet

An m1 will go well with my mirage custom apart from the lawsuit headstock lol


----------



## BillCosby

I just realized that purple 7 says SH-207. So, it must be a lower end Head sig.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BillCosby said:


> I just realized that purple 7 says SH-207. So, it must be a lower end Head sig.



It is, yeah. The hardtail bridge and very bright fretboard makes it looks a LOT cheaper though.


----------



## Zado

dav43 said:


> Only the US Nick johnston in orange for schecter.


Schecter release new USA stuff during the whole year and, with the exception of Namm limited models, they are mostly color variation on their classic designs


----------



## Spicypickles

Christ, I haven’t really wanted a new model in a long time. Now I want close to 10


----------



## Rotatous

Where the E-II's at?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Rotatous said:


> Where the E-II's at?



Probbly won't find out until closer to NAMM.


----------



## manu80

That black phoenix is pure dope !!!!!


----------



## AdenM

That Eclipse '87 might be the first new guitar I buy in years, super-teles are vastly underdone/appreciated.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

The Tele's with the floyds are hot along with the M-I.

Of course I am on the market for a 7 string with a floyd and don't need another 6 fr guitar


----------



## Zado

AdenM said:


> That Eclipse '87 might be the first new guitar I buy in years, super-teles are vastly underdone/appreciated.


True, my problem with those is that 24 frets Tele IMHO look weird, and not in a good way.


----------



## nsimonsen

ESP have knocked it out of the park this year and I'll have to stop myself from purchasing at least four models.
That blacked out Phoenix is killer. Thinking it would look great with gold hardware to match this guy.


----------



## NeglectedField

ESP are killing it this year for sure. Lotta stuff I would have for fun if money were no object. Proper nursing a semi over those Surveyor basses which is exactly what I've been hankering for. P-style bass with passive P/J config and modern refinements. Will certainly keep an eye on the price of those.

Am a bit disappointed the hardtail Eclipse '87 (bit confusing name given 'Eclipse' is the original name for the LP-shaped axe) has a TOM rather than some kind of strat-style dealy. Pretty sure that's what that sorta thing woulda come with (if there was a HT version at all) unless I'm mistaken?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NeglectedField said:


> Am a bit disappointed the hardtail Eclipse '87 (bit confusing name given 'Eclipse' is the original name for the LP-shaped axe) has a TOM rather than some kind of strat-style dealy. Pretty sure that's what that sorta thing woulda come with (if there was a HT version at all) unless I'm mistaken?



IIRC ones before 1987 had hardtails. The ones in 1987 (when it seems like ESP was trying to make their lineup a bit more uniform) were ToM or Floyd Rose (well, ESP Synclair in this case).


----------



## c7spheres

ESP, Apparently the first company to listen to it's customers with actual good taste in 20 years!


----------



## Spicypickles

As hard as the 80’s stuff is making me, I find my attentions drawn mostly to the m-1007. I hope an equivalent e2 is coming, but they’re probably too close in ‘level’


----------



## MikeH

jephjacques said:


> Those Mirages and Eclipses own, new AW sig owns, the Stream looks cool but fuck Nergal he's a shithead alt-right scumbag


What? Since when? Everything I’ve seen makes him look like a hardcore liberal.

Also, that AW-7B. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## sunnyd88

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IIRC ones before 1987 had hardtails. The ones in 1987 (when it seems like ESP was trying to make their lineup a bit more uniform) were ToM or Floyd Rose (well, ESP Synclair in this case).


Would've been really cool to see an HS Horizon and Horizon Bass in the 87 series


----------



## possumkiller

So is there any word on what exactly this 87 series is? 1000, 400, 200 series? Korean? Indo? So far this year it's between the refinished RGIXL7 or an M1 Custom.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> So is there any word on what exactly this 87 series is? 1000, 400, 200 series? Korean? Indo? So far this year it's between the refinished RGIXL7 or an M1 Custom.


Likely sits in the 1000 series, indo made


----------



## eaeolian

Zado said:


> Likely sits in the 1000 series, indo made


Based on what I've played from them in the last year, the Indo guitars are pretty much the same as the Korean ones.


----------



## Zado

eaeolian said:


> Based on what I've played from them in the last year, the Indo guitars are pretty much the same as the Korean ones.


Yeah, some QC issues here and there, but the good ones are good


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sunnyd88 said:


> Would've been really cool to see an HS Horizon and Horizon Bass in the 87 series



I'm actually surprised not to see a Horizon. Would have been cool.


----------



## Asphyxia

MikeH said:


> What? Since when? Everything I’ve seen makes him look like a hardcore liberal.
> 
> Also, that AW-7B. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.


He said he doesn't like Antifa shutting down free speech. 
Like attacking Marduk concerts and what not. 
Not liking violent communists attacking fans is literally Hitler.


----------



## MikeH

Asphyxia said:


> He said he doesn't like Antifa shutting down free speech.
> Like attacking Marduk concerts and what not.
> Not liking violent communists attacking fans is literally Hitler.


You’re either Antifa, or an SS Officer of the Wehrmacht. There is no in between.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Asphyxia said:


> He said he doesn't like Antifa shutting down free speech.
> Like attacking Marduk concerts and what not.
> Not liking violent communists attacking fans is literally Hitler.



He said a littttllle more than "not liking antifa". 

Back on topic, judging by the use of a 1000-series bridge, it looks like the '87 series is going to be Deluxe Series quality.

Also just noticed the AW7 is ACTUALLY 27'' now. Unlike the 26.5'' the last one was.

And I re-read the page, it looks like if we have any new E-II models, it won't be many. 

EDIT: Fucking, thee more I look at the M1, the more I want it. 





It's just surreal as shit seeing a modern-day '80s ESP.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He said a littttllle more than "not liking antifa".
> 
> Back on topic, judging by the use of a 1000-series bridge, it looks like the '87 series is going to be Deluxe Series quality.
> 
> Also just noticed the AW7 is ACTUALLY 27'' now. Unlike the 26.5'' the last one was.
> 
> And I re-read the page, it looks like if we have any new E-II models, it won't be many.
> 
> EDIT: Fucking, thee more I look at the M1, the more I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just surreal as shit seeing a modern-day '80s ESP.



I have said that I don't need another 6 string floyd guitar, but this is making me think otherwise.

Plus if it is under 1k I could use it as my workhorse guitar so to speak. Plus I like thhe simplicity of it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I have said that I don't need another 6 string floyd guitar, but this is making me think otherwise.
> 
> Plus if it is under 1k I could use it as my workhorse guitar so to speak. Plus I like thhe simplicity of it



If ESP does indeed keep this under $1k, this'll be a fucking winner of a lineup. And I'll have to a fucking ZZounds payment plan to get one.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's just surreal as shit seeing a modern-day '80s ESP.



And completely fucking awesome. Not sure I’ve ever been as excited about the LTD options as much as this years. Definitely want an AW-7, but how can I turn down a Turquoise super Tele? Dig the flat mount Floyd option on the M-1s, actually prefer it.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If ESP does indeed keep this under $1k, this'll be a fucking winner of a lineup. And I'll have to a fucking ZZounds payment plan to get one.


Oh for sure.

I gotta get my 7 string though before I get any other guitar. It will be my 5th year anniversary gift and to add I can probably buy the LTD a few months after that


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And I re-read the page, it looks like if we have any new E-II models, it won't be many.



Cough, cough, Phoenix, cough... but other than that I wouldn’t expect much.


----------



## Mathemagician

Man I opened this thread up hoping for more pics or E2 leaks and had to scroll up to check what thread I was in. 

Hear me out ESP gods, hot pink E2 M1 with ebony board and black hardware. Big white dot fretboard inlays. Or blocks. Whatever marketing thinks will get this launched. 

The LTD line looks amazing this year.


----------



## Zado

Found a reason not to buy an LTD next year! The 87 model is neck thru, and as long as they don't make one with bolt on neck and get rid of that headstock my wallet is safe! YAS!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Let's keep it about guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Damn these are neck through as well?

Shit I really do need one.


----------



## jephjacques

MikeH said:


> You’re either Antifa, or an SS Officer of the Wehrmacht. There is no in between.



this but unironically

back on topic: might get a fancy Horizon this year


----------



## narad

MikeH said:


> You’re either Antifa, or an SS Officer of the Wehrmacht. There is no in between.



We're all SSOs here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

jephjacques said:


> this but unironically
> 
> back on topic: might get a fancy Horizon this year



How fancy are we talking? Like a nice CS or one of those crazy Exhibition ones?


----------



## jephjacques

Depends what comes up! I love my USA M7 so I'm keeping my eyes peeled for any cool horizons out of that shop in particular.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm curious about what body wood the Eclipse Custom and M-1 Custom will use? I can't recall if they're alder or maple.


----------



## Fenceclimber

Damn, ESP is delivering some tasty stuff! I've been GAS-ing for a Phoenix for years but these new 87 M-1's sure look nice too.


----------



## Loomer

MaxOfMetal said:


> Let's keep it about guitars.



Yep, to paraphrase what I've said elsewhere: Many people in Black Metal have an actual political standpoint with some degree of coherence; Nergal is not one of them regardless of how many true-believer nazis he associates with. The man himself has no coherent, thought-through platform outside of "LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT ME! PAY ATTENTION TO MEEE! BUY MY STUFFFFF!!" so it's a moot point to discuss his politics without bringing in the guilt-by-association/tacit-endorsement argument.

That said, his new sig looks extremely weird and I hate everything about it. But with a lineup like this, I'll forgive some, even several aesthetic missteps. The black '87 M-1 Custom is basically made for me and me alone. If it's Alder body like the others, or even just mahogany, it is literal what I'd spec out for a custom right down to pickup choice.


----------



## possumkiller

Loomer said:


> Yep, to paraphrase what I've said elsewhere: Many people in Black Metal have an actual political standpoint with some degree of coherence; Nergal is not one of them regardless of how many true-believer nazis he associates with. The man himself has no coherent, thought-through platform outside of "LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT ME! PAY ATTENTION TO MEEE! BUY MY STUFFFFF!!" so it's a moot point to discuss his politics without bringing in the guilt-by-association/tacit-endorsement argument.



Is it not the same thing with every celebrity, religious figure, or political figure? It is just an act. A face they paint on before the show in order to milk their chosen demographic of moronic followers of every penny they can get.


----------



## Loomer

possumkiller said:


> Is it not the same thing with every celebrity, religious figure, or political figure? It is just an act. A face they paint on before the show in order to milk their chosen demographic of moronic followers of every penny they can get.



Oh absolutely. Mind you, not a binary thing of either "is" or "is not", as I think every public figure will have their own mix of it. Nergal is more of a business-man, and I'm pretty sure he only looks at potential controversy as a marketing and publicity tool. He does openly associate with people who are very much absolutely dedicated in terms of their politics (Rob Darken, Jack Donovan et al.), but Nergal himself is someone I cannot for the life of me imagine being either willing or able to care about any real-world consequences not directly related to growing his Brand™..

I mean, the dude sells fucking Behemoth-branded dog food, for shit's sake.


----------



## Loomer

Which, then, following the angle of being the consummate businessman (he is, after all, quite successful), it strikes me as odd that he'd go with a guitar that's so niche and "aquired taste" in terms of aesthetics if we are to assume that sales are a priority. 
Like, the thing looks like a 7-year old tried to make an Explorer out of chocolate and then it melted after being left in the sun for a few hours.


----------



## possumkiller

It doesn't look any worse than a Snakebite or Vulture lol. At least it isn't an Axxxion...
I imagine he just wanted something a little more flashy and flamboyant than the LP based model. But yes he seems a lot like Trump in that he will do or say anything to increase his view count/like count/bank account...


----------



## sell2792

jephjacques said:


> Those Mirages and Eclipses own, new AW sig owns, the Stream looks cool but fuck Nergal he's a shithead alt-right scumbag



Who cares? The guitars look sick (except his). This isn’t a political forum.

I think I might be the only one who doesn’t dig the new AW model but the 87’s are choice.


----------



## possumkiller

sell2792 said:


> Who cares? The guitars look sick (except his). This isn’t a political forum.
> 
> I think I might be the only one who doesn’t dig the new AW model but the 87’s are choice.


People not caring is exactly why people can get away with being alt-right scumbags.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Baaaaaaaaaaaaack on topic:












Say what you want about the tops, I dig the colors they're putting out.


----------



## JD27

And there’s the E-II answer. Not surprised, they didn’t have some of last years models in stock anywhere until recently.


----------



## MaxOfMetal




----------



## possumkiller

So is the whole E-II thing finally coming back to bite them now?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

possumkiller said:


> So is the whole E-II thing finally coming back to bite them now?



I wouldn't exactly say "selling so well they can't make more" is necessarily a "bite".


----------



## possumkiller

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't exactly say "selling so well they can't make more" is necessarily a "bite".


Yeah. I knew they were going to wind up regretting the name change sooner or later. Everybody told them it was going to happen!


----------



## xzacx

possumkiller said:


> Yeah. I knew they were going to wind up regretting the name change sooner or later. Everybody told them it was going to happen!



How are you getting that they regret the name change out of "we're selling so many we're backed up"? It literally sounds like the opposite.


----------



## Mathemagician

Good for them. The standard series/E2 has been some of the most consistent value for your dollar for close to 20 years.


----------



## possumkiller

xzacx said:


> How are you getting that they regret the name change out of "we're selling so many we're backed up"? It literally sounds like the opposite.


That's what everyone was saying. It's a bad idea. Now look what happened.


----------



## jephjacques

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaack on topic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you want about the tops, I dig the colors they're putting out.



this is one of the very few grain fill contrast finishes I've ever found attractive


----------



## Jan

Hi guys, I need your experience, as I've only really been interested in ESP for a short while, so I have no idea how long the lifespan of their models is.

As I've stated in another thread, I'm really GASsing for EII Eclipse 7 Evertune:
https://www.espguitars.com/products...ertune?category_id=1964652-7-8-string-guitars
On the ESP website it is labelled as "NEW", so I'm guessing this is a 2019 model. Now, the problem is I cannot buy it right now (for all sorts of reasons), but will be able to do so later this year (June-October).
I was really worried the model might be discontinued by then, so I emailed them and got thefollowing reply, which put me at ease:

_Fri 06/12/2019 18:29
Hello,

Thank you for contacting ESP / Takamine Guitars Customer Service. We appreciate you reaching out to us. As of now, this item remains in our current lineup and has not been discontinued for 2020. We cannot make any guarantees on 2020 availability until the full lineup is announced announced, closer to the NAMM show in mid-January. If you have any further questions or concerns, please feel free to contact us.

Best Regards,

Customer Service
ESP Guitars
Phone: 800-423-8388_​

However, now that we have this EII issue you posted on above, what do you think the situation is??? Will the EII EC 7 Evertune available in the summer?


----------



## Viginez

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't exactly say "selling so well they can't make more" is necessarily a "bite".


sounds sketchy. if they sell so well, why not make them the priority?


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Viginez said:


> sounds sketchy. if they sell so well, why not make them the priority?


They are the priority, that's why they are not introducing any new E-II's at NAMM this year. They are catching up on 2019 models that they are behind on.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

After 20 years, I still find it weird why ESP doesn't use their name for everything (cheapest to the most expensive products) like Ibanez. Such a diverse portfolio hampered by Japanese bureaucracy.


----------



## ImNotAhab

MASS DEFECT said:


> After 20 years, I still find it weird why ESP doesn't use their name for everything (cheapest to the most expensive products) like Ibanez. Such a diverse portfolio hampered by Japanese bureaucracy.



I know it is dumb but it really puts me off buying LTDs.


Edit for context: Im too cheap to buy ESPs/EIIs/Other new upper tier branding.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

I for one find it dumb that people are that put off by a logo or a name on a guitar. Some of the same people will then say the low end models will "devalue" their higher end models...its a vicious cycle.


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah. I wouldn't want them putting the ESP logo on the LTD guitars. It would bring down the value of the real ESPs. That's the whole reason E-II exists. It's like the difference between buying a real Fender made in California versus a cheap Fender imported from Mexico. Only the cheapo E-II guitars are imported from the same town as the ESP guitars (apart from the ones made in California).


----------



## Viginez

possumkiller said:


> Yeah. I wouldn't want them putting the ESP logo on the LTD guitars. It would bring down the value of the real ESPs. That's the whole reason E-II exists. It's like the difference between buying a real Fender made in California versus a cheap Fender imported from Mexico. Only the cheapo E-II guitars are imported from the same town as the ESP guitars (apart from the ones made in California).


imagine ibanez puts an I-II on their headstock...


----------



## possumkiller

Viginez said:


> imagine ibanez puts an I-II on their headstock...


I think they would probably have to use I-2 because a capital I looks just like a lower case l.


----------



## D-EJ915

Jan said:


> Hi guys, I need your experience, as I've only really been interested in ESP for a short while, so I have no idea how long the lifespan of their models is.
> 
> As I've stated in another thread, I'm really GASsing for EII Eclipse 7 Evertune:
> https://www.espguitars.com/products...ertune?category_id=1964652-7-8-string-guitars
> On the ESP website it is labelled as "NEW", so I'm guessing this is a 2019 model. Now, the problem is I cannot buy it right now (for all sorts of reasons), but will be able to do so later this year (June-October).
> I was really worried the model might be discontinued by then, so I emailed them and got thefollowing reply, which put me at ease:
> However, now that we have this EII issue you posted on above, what do you think the situation is??? Will the EII EC 7 Evertune available in the summer?


If you're worried just order one from a place that does layaway for how long you need to wait ?


Considering most places have been out of stock on practically every E-II model for a while I'm not surprised they are talking about filling backlog before making new models.


----------



## jwade

Have any of you guys bought any of the previous Black Metal series guitars? The reversed headstock mh7 looks awesome, and when I went looking for price info, I came across last years’ baritone Viper 7 Black Metal which I had completely spaced on. 

Really curious if anyone has any personal experience with this series, as the Viper and the MH realllly catch my interest.


----------



## Loomer

Viginez said:


> imagine ibanez puts an I-II on their headstock...



Well, their model names *have* historically been waaay too simplistic, so more text characters is something I would welcome!


----------



## GraemeH

possumkiller said:


> I think they would probably have to use I-2 because a capital I looks just like a lower case l.



_IIbanez_

I'm available for branding and marketing consultancy, Hoshino.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm surprised it took this long for someone to complain about the brand name TBH.


----------



## sunnyd88

Ibanez and PRS make it work, yet somehow ESP can't? Plenty of low end Ibanez and PRS SEs our there yet plenty of people still buy their higher end guitars. It's about satisfaction, especially with the casual consumer. It's so satisfying to have that cursive Paul Reed Smith logo, even on your sub $1K SE model. Ibanez Prestige is still the gold standard for many. Just look at why so many people buy Apple products. For the branding and what that brand means to you. Do you think if Apple made an A-II line with no Apple logo at the same price of what used to be a regular Apple product that people would be happy with it? All ESP really had to do was put a "Standard Series" subtext right under the ESP logo. E-II means nothing to me except for corporate greed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Y'know I just realized the M-1 Custom is awfully close to Dino Cazares' old ESP. 






Main difference is the cutaway.

Fuck, as if I didn't need more of a reason to get one.


----------



## c7spheres

I'd pay extra to have no logo's at all. All logo's on everything suck's. I am Mr. Plain.


----------



## Ikke

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm surprised it took this long for someone to complain about the brand name TBH.



I was hoping to make it through NAMM. Next year when you make this thread, we should make a Bingo card. 

What else should go on the bingo card?

1. People still complaining about E-II name (X years later)

2. People complain USA doesn’t have enough options/isn’t a custom shop. 

3. People complain ESP is arriving X trend late to the game. 

It could actually be pretty fun. Stainless steel fret complaint would’ve been a good one too.


----------



## JD27

Ikke said:


> I was hoping to make it through NAMM. Next year when you make this thread, we should make a Bingo card.
> 
> What else should go on the bingo card?
> 
> 1. People still complaining about E-II name (X years later)
> 
> 2. People complain USA doesn’t have enough options/isn’t a custom shop.
> 
> 3. People complain ESP is arriving X trend late to the game.
> 
> It could actually be pretty fun. Stainless steel fret complaint would’ve been a good one too.



4. They only come in Black.

5. They only come with EMGs.


----------



## Quiet Coil

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Y'know I just realized the M-1 Custom is awfully close to Dino Cazares' old ESP.
> 
> Main difference is the cutaway.



That and i think Dino’s was a bolt-on. But yeah I had the exact same thought. Good thing I’m broke!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Ikke said:


> ..
> What else should go on the bingo card?
> 
> 1. People still complaining about E-II name (X years later)
> 
> 2. People complain USA doesn’t have enough options/isn’t a custom shop.
> 
> 3. People complain ESP is arriving X trend late to the game.





JD27 said:


> 4. They only come in Black.
> 
> 5. They only come with EMGs.


 
my contribution (and personal opinion) to add to the bingo card...

6. all the cool shapes/designs/colors are available in japan only!


----------



## StevenC

Ikke said:


> I was hoping to make it through NAMM. Next year when you make this thread, we should make a Bingo card.
> 
> What else should go on the bingo card?
> 
> 1. People still complaining about E-II name (X years later)
> 
> 2. People complain USA doesn’t have enough options/isn’t a custom shop.
> 
> 3. People complain ESP is arriving X trend late to the game.
> 
> It could actually be pretty fun. Stainless steel fret complaint would’ve been a good one too.


8. They still haven't made that Javier strat


----------



## Zado

9. They 12th inlay.


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> 9. They 12th inlay.


Yeah they completely ruined that 1987 reissue series with that horrible 12th fret inlay.


----------



## xzacx

possumkiller said:


> Yeah they completely ruined that 1987 reissue series with that horrible 12th fret inlay.



I don't disagree about the 12th fret inlay ruining things, but it wouldn't really be a reissue if it didn't have it. Would have been really odd to do that series without it.


----------



## possumkiller

xzacx said:


> I don't disagree about the 12th fret inlay ruining things, but it wouldn't really be a reissue if it didn't have it. Would have been really odd to do that series without it.


Yes but it wouldn't be an ESP thread if nobody was complaining about it.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

I like the ESP 12th inlay block. fite me


----------



## Ikke

Y’all skipped 7. How could this have happened?

7. Free Space


----------



## Trashgreen

Ikke said:


> Y’all skipped 7. How could this have happened?



I will skip 7 too cause these just look better next to each other:

10. Floyd Rose only, no hipshot option? guess I will save money this year.

11. Hipshot only, no Floyd option? guess I will save money this year.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Ikke said:


> Y’all skipped 7. How could this have happened?
> 
> 7. Free Space



7 is saved for seven string, as in...

7. man i love that esp/ltd model and all its specs...just wished it was offered in a 7 string. 

then i would drain my bank account to get it... 

...when i get my Christmas bonus

...when my tax return comes in

...if my lotto numbers hit

...after i move some gear first

...if its ok with my wife / girlfriend

...blaa blaa blaa


----------



## Ikke

The LTD Driftwood Snapper (SN-1000)

https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2037782


----------



## Bdtunn

Ikke said:


> The LTD Driftwood Snapper (SN-1000)
> 
> https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2037782



Dang!!!! Wheres the buy now button!!!


----------



## possumkiller

Did they show the non-deluxe LTD models yet? Like the 200-400 series stuff?


----------



## angl2k

12. Too much abalone

I remember the older LTD's having abalone binding purfling on the body and neck and headstock.. it was just too much for me. I was about to buy an EC-1000.











In the end, it pushed me to save up for a MIJ ESP Eclipse so it turned out well haha. In fact I still have that Eclipse and it puts a smile on my face every time I pick her up.


----------



## Ikke

I like Reptile red


----------



## Ikke

Driftwood looking pretty sick too.


----------



## Joe B

I like the Head 207, the blue Carpenter, the deluxe Vipers and the M1 "Soul of a new Dino 1992". One of them will be mine this year.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

^ needs white pickups.


----------



## Louis Cypher

I haven't read the whole thread but is there any rumours on a new George Lynch model this year?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

wish they would do another limited run of the burned snakes graphic...


----------



## Zado

Louis Cypher said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but is there any rumours on a new George Lynch model this year?


Not for now


----------



## Randy

Zado said:


>



Nice start, now add an OFR and black crackle over holoflash.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

From Jeff Moore on facebook:
"sneak peak at a few of the 2020 ESP Custom Shop Exhibition models debuting at the show...if you're coming to NAMM, drop by and please say hi.....I'll have a special little gift for ya (and no, not one of these guitars!)



"


----------



## Ikke

AkiraSpectrum said:


> From Jeff Moore on facebook:
> "sneak peak at a few of the 2020 ESP Custom Shop Exhibition models debuting at the show...if you're coming to NAMM, drop by and please say hi.....I'll have a special little gift for ya (and no, not one of these guitars!)
> 
> 
> 
> "



The Snapper looks sick. Hopefully, there’re more sick Horizons. Especially, 8s and I don’t even play 8s.


----------



## sylcfh

WTF is this?!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

sylcfh said:


> WTF is this?!


duh the new nergal Stream sig


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay so either I'm seeing things, or the MIrage Deluxe 1987 has the slight offset the original one has.


----------



## Heroooh

Ikke said:


> The Snapper looks sick. Hopefully, there’re more sick Horizons. Especially, 8s and I don’t even play 8s.



That Eclipse and Snapper


----------



## Zhysick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay so either I'm seeing things, or the MIrage Deluxe 1987 has the slight offset the original one has.



I can see it as well... Or I have been mindfucked!

PS: that is the best color for a superstar ever... Well, hot pink is acceptable also


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zhysick said:


> I can see it as well... Or I have been mindfucked!
> 
> PS: that is the best color for a superstar ever... Well, hot pink is acceptable also



I was initially disappointed because I really like that slight offset. Made it look a LITTLE different than your standard Jackson Dinky or soloist.

But yeah, on closer inspection it actually looks like it has it.


----------



## possumkiller

I think the 22 frets and slanted neck pickup is fucking with your minds. It's a standard Mirage/MII shape.

With the 22nd fret sitting where the 24th fret usually sits, it pushes the bridge and bridge pickup farther back in the body. Also makes the neck look shorter because it is.


----------



## Musiscience

Maybe I am late to the party, but I have seen some teasers of Cosmos finish ESP USA that are meant for NAMM. It looks like it's sparkle finishes meant to look like... well, the Cosmos  . Can't wait to see these. 

Also, no surprise there, but the exhibition series are still works of art.


----------



## jephjacques

Yeah I'm hype for what ESP USA is bringing to the show, following spongebrick on instagram is a great time


----------



## Mathemagician

Really like seeing new sparkle options. Especially if they’re mostly just options for the USA line. No worries about not buying a production model that was only made for 1 year, etc.


----------



## Ikke

This is incredible. ESP USA is bringing the heat.


----------



## Musiscience

jephjacques said:


> Yeah I'm hype for what ESP USA is bringing to the show, following spongebrick on instagram is a great time





Ikke said:


> This is incredible. ESP USA is bringing the heat.
> 
> View attachment 76388



Spongebrick is a master at his craft. Love his work and his instagram photos/videos. Not in the market for a guitar, but always enjoy the sight!


----------



## BlueTrident

sylcfh said:


> WTF is this?!


I‘m actually liking the look of this. I was also a fan of the E-II Streams and Nergal‘s last sig so I like the look of this. Problem is that LTD sigs have always had limited availability in the UK.


----------



## Samark

All the LTD Eclipses and Horizons, they don’t have full size tops, do they? Surely these are all veneers?



















I never knew they could bend veneers to those curves. Anybody know?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Everything has veneers. Even the ESP Standard/E-II line used/uses veneers. 

Some have maple caps (AS-1, EC-1001T) but if it's figured, it's a veneer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Samark said:


> I never knew they could bend veneers to those curves.



Vacuum tables are a heck of a thing.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Samark said:


> All the LTD Eclipses and Horizons, they don’t have full size tops, do they? Surely these are all veneers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew they could bend veneers to those curves. Anybody know?



Not sure about the lower-end models but the 1000 series have maple tops with a flame/quilt veneer. As mentioned above, even E-II's use veneers. It's possible some of the lower series like 100 or 200 use just a veneer without a top, but you'd have to e-mail ESP to find out.

At times the odd model here and there will have a full quit/veneer maple top. I'm pretty sure the LTD M-1000 MS (multiscales) have figured full maple tops.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Not sure about the lower-end models but the 1000 series have maple tops with a flame/quilt veneer. As mentioned above, even E-II's use veneers. It's possible some of the lower series like 100 or 200 use just a veneer without a top, but you'd have to e-mail ESP to find out.
> 
> At times the odd model here and there will have a full quit/veneer maple top. I'm pretty sure the LTD M multiscales have figured full maple tops.



Doesn't seem like all the 1000-series guitars do. It's confusing because I was checking the EC-1000 EVERTUNE, and it said the 6-string one had a maple cap, but the 7 or 8 didn't. 

I am tempted to email them to find out. It's confusing.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Doesn't seem like all the 1000-series guitars do. It's confusing because I was checking the EC-1000 EVERTUNE, and it said the 6-string one had a maple cap, but the 7 or 8 didn't.
> 
> I am tempted to email them to find out. It's confusing.



Yeah most models are maple top+ veneer and some models are 'full' figured maple top. Generally speaking, ESP is very bad at specifying clearly what has a veneer and what doesn't. I recommend e-mailing if you think there may be any confusion or if you suspect an error, as specsheet errors sometimes do occur.

EDIT: 99% of the time LTD's and E-II's will have a figured maple veneer glued on to a plain maple top, which is glued on to whatever the back-body wood is (mahogany or alder, or whatever).

Definitely shoot ESP an email!


----------



## Samark

MaxOfMetal said:


> Vacuum tables are a heck of a thing.



I see! Thanks Max, man of knowledge. Is it possible without a vacuum table, do you think?

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## metal4life71

ESP guitars have become way way too expensive at the custom and USA level for what they are. Yes, they make great instruments, I own an ESP Eclipse E-II which was my first guitar that I learned on and still own. BUT the custom ones cost way more than Jackson USA or Ibanez and don't seem to offer more quality.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Samark said:


> I see! Thanks Max, man of knowledge. Is it possible without a vacuum table, do you think?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help!



There are plenty of ways to do veneers, but when if comes to large scale production the vacuum method is the industry standard.


----------



## yan12

metal4life71 said:


> ESP guitars have become way way too expensive at the custom and USA level for what they are. Yes, they make great instruments, I own an ESP Eclipse E-II which was my first guitar that I learned on and still own. BUT the custom ones cost way more than Jackson USA or Ibanez and don't seem to offer more quality.



If you compare Japan Custom Shop ESP to an older Jackson USA or regular Ibanez made in Japan that might be the case. To me, the most overpriced are J Custom Ibanez guitars...you get no options and still need to pay $3600+

USA Custom Shop Jackson is just as expensive if not moreso, and many of them are not done to customer specs....plenty of documented mistakes. But at least you can build it the way you want. I still think they ride on the coattails of the early days of Grover and Wayne, and even Mike Shannon. DCGL sold more USA Custom Jacksons than anyone, and I saw a ton of them over the years. But FMIC taking over, the long delays, he finally had to drop them. But ESP Custom Shop Japan is the real deal in terms of luthiers. Having considerable experience with all these brands and many more, I would not hesitate on having ESP build a guitar....and I still love Jackson guitars.

I always say Schecter USA is the best bang for the buck and their Masterworks guitars are the pinnacle in electric guitars for what you spend. Fancy looking veneer tops are nothing more than that. They add nothing to the tone of the guitar. Buy 3/4" flame or quilt maple and mate it to a good body of decent wood and you should be able to tell the difference right away. Except that real wood cost $$ and lots of time and effort to put together. When you factor a master luthier like Ron Thorn telling the world he uses all CNC machines for the heavy lifting and still can have 40-80 hrs of hand time for the detail work and fitting, hard to balk at a $5000 guitar. At $100 per hour for labor the high quality materials are essentially free.

Are the guitars better? That is the question only a consumer can answer. Most of that answer is derived from the wallet situation vs. real world playing and application. I think they are markedly better in terms of playability and tone. But for years and years I played $500 ish guitars as it was all I could afford. And they were great at that time. The USA Jackson I have from 1989 is firewood compared to any of my USA Schecters but such a cool guitar. So this is not ripping on any brand or price, just a detailed response to the idea that full Custom Shop guitars are vastly overpriced. I don't think they are if the musician is getting exactly what he/she wants and it provides them the platform to create what they envision.


----------



## narad

Schecter thread is leaking.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Feraledge's custom ESP took a little over a year, and I've seen a Schecter USA Masterwork that took ~a year I believe?

VS the several Jackson Custom Shop guitars I've seen that have taken several years, IIRC.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> VS the several Jackson Custom Shop guitars I've seen that have taken several years, IIRC.


Their luthiers need quite some time to count each of those 24 frets. We've seen the results of them being in a hurry with that.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

^ beat me to it. Jackson have made some killer gear but the 23 fret Kelly incident is too ridiculous to overlook.


----------



## metal4life71

True but for what ESP Japan Custom shop and Jackson CS charge now for a new axe, I'd rather go with a boutique builder like Mayones or GNG. I need to get my hands on a Mayones Regius 7 and GNG Morgoth to try them out. Probably when I do a tour of Poland and Italy will drop in and try them out and visit their shops for a factory tour. I like that GNG actually responded directly to me right away with my questions. FMIC is not very customer focused. They were a pain to get help on my Jackson CS guitar.


----------



## metal4life71

What are your thoughts on the Ernie Ball Music Man 7 string guitars? Are they good value for the price?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Crash Dandicoot said:


> ^ beat me to it. Jackson have made some killer gear but the 23 fret Kelly incident is too ridiculous to overlook.



Thats what makes it more ridiculous. Why wait 3 years for a guitar that isnt fully made to your specs?  And IIRC there was another situation where someone waited a little over 2 years for a guitar that didn't even have the right fret material.


----------



## AdenM

metal4life71 said:


> ESP guitars have become way way too expensive at the custom and USA level for what they are. Yes, they make great instruments, I own an ESP Eclipse E-II which was my first guitar that I learned on and still own. BUT the custom ones cost way more than Jackson USA or Ibanez and don't seem to offer more quality.



Isn't the ESP Original Series pretty in-line with USA Jackson/Ibby J. Custom pricing? ESP USA seems to be the price you'd pay for a PRS or Gibson LP Custom as well. $3000 + seems to be the going rate these days.

E-II is a great price point for a quality MiJ guitar to be sure, though. At least ESP has something to fill the gap between the $1k and below import models and the good stuff, lol - plenty of companies don't (cough Jackson cough).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AdenM said:


> Isn't the ESP Original Series pretty in-line with USA Jackson/Ibby J. Custom pricing? ESP USA seems to be the price you'd pay for a PRS or Gibson LP Custom as well.
> 
> E-II is a great price point for a quality MiJ guitar to be sure, though.



J-custom seems to be around $3000 - $4000, which is ESP USA pricing. ESP Original/signature models are $4000 - $6000, but IIRC it's custom shop level stuff.

Their custom shop is also not cheap IIRC, but they will literally make you _*aaaanythiiiing. *_At least within their legal rights. 

And I saw we were talking about Mayones... From what I can tell, Mayones charges the same amount.  Not sure what makes them more special besides forum hype.


----------



## mlp187

metal4life71 said:


> What are your thoughts on the Ernie Ball Music Man 7 string guitars? Are they good value for the price?


They are spectacular. But for the price, I don't know. I have a couple and while their quality is definitely top-notch, they are a bit pricey.
If mine were not on sale I wouldn't have purchased them. 
But that is my just opinion. You gotta play some and see for yourself.


----------



## c7spheres

Thought it's interesting that ESP is now an ENGL amps distributor. An unexpected but nice surprise. I like when companies can work together without destroying, changing or absorbing each other. I think more companies should do this. It would be nice if ESP made some of their own products available in the U.S./ Canada too.


----------



## metal4life71

Mayones lets you customize more choice in pickups and woods than ESP for less $$. I priced out an ESP Custom would be 10k compared to 6k for a Mayones. ESP Custom has limited pickup options but a Mayones can use BKP or Lundgren or Fishman pickups.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

metal4life71 said:


> ESP Custom has limited pickup options



Nah, man. ESP will build you literally anything, especially if you walk into a Craft or Tech house shop. What the online form says and what's actually possible are night and day - unless you're referring to USA?

I've spec'd out a number of ESPs with larger dealers and outside of getting some crazy inlay job or completely custom shape, they never went north of $6500 USD. I can't imagine what you asked for to reach $10k.


----------



## Mathemagician

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Nah, man. ESP will build you literally anything, especially if you walk into a Craft or Tech house shop. What the online form says and what's actually possible are night and day - unless you're referring to USA?
> 
> I've spec'd out a number of ESPs with larger dealers and outside of getting some crazy inlay job or completely custom shape, they never went north of $6500 USD. I can't imagine what you asked for to reach $10k.



A katana.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

It's been done!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

metal4life71 said:


> ESP Custom has limited pickup options but a Mayones can use BKP or Lundgren or Fishman pickups.



ESP has been selling guitars with Fishman and BKP pickups for a few years now. Even lace. And I doubt ESP is gonna stop you from using BKP pickups. 

Also as what's said above, if you talk with an actual dealer about what you want, then you can get a shit-ton more done.


----------



## zenonshandro

Option 1:

"But that's just my opinion"

Option 2:



mlp187 said:


> But that is my just opinion.


----------



## yiti

New Takayoshi Ohmura Pink Chan. Rumored to be coming in Feb...


----------



## metal4life71

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Nah, man. ESP will build you literally anything, especially if you walk into a Craft or Tech house shop. What the online form says and what's actually possible are night and day - unless you're referring to USA?
> 
> I've spec'd out a number of ESPs with larger dealers and outside of getting some crazy inlay job or completely custom shape, they never went north of $6500 USD. I can't imagine what you asked for to reach $10k.



cool need to do then for a custom 7 string. Can you make a custom compound radius fretboard with 12-17" flat thin neck like what a Jackson or Ibanez have?


----------



## Mathemagician

Crash Dandicoot said:


> It's been done!



Yep! Remember seeing that a decade ago and immediately becoming an ESP fanboy for life.


----------



## metal4life71

I want a Kaiju Pacific Rim custom ESP 7 string guitar but that would cost a small fortune.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

yiti said:


> New Takayoshi Ohmura Pink Chan. Rumored to be coming in Feb...



Source?



metal4life71 said:


> cool need to do then for a custom 7 string. Can you make a custom compound radius fretboard with 12-17" flat thin neck like what a Jackson or Ibanez have?





metal4life71 said:


> I want a Kaiju Pacific Rim custom ESP 7 string guitar but that would cost a small fortune.



Man, when I said anything, I really meant anything. ESP is one of the most flexible large-brand Custom Shops around. They made that Kyomoto Special I posted above and it has a fucking sword built into it. 12" -17" compound should be pretty doable.


----------



## c7spheres

yiti said:


> New Takayoshi Ohmura Pink Chan. Rumored to be coming in Feb...



I'm not normally that into pink or gold, but damn, that is tasty! I want to take a bite of it.


----------



## metal4life71

Well I would hope so for what they charge the ESP custom to build are like 10-20k or more right? Of course not going crazy on paint and custom stuff would be less.


----------



## BusinessMan

Crash Dandicoot said:


> It's been done!



What kind of failed abortion is this?


----------



## Isolationist

BusinessMan said:


> What kind of failed abortion is this?



There’s something about this that just screams, “kill me, please.”


----------



## Musiscience

yiti said:


> New Takayoshi Ohmura Pink Chan. Rumored to be coming in Feb...



Meh, way too understated for me.


----------



## Heroooh

Isolationist said:


> There’s something about this that just screams, “kill me, please.”



I mean the sheath actually has a Katana in it that can be unsheathed, soo problem and solution in the same package


----------



## metal4life71

I want the ESP Custom Godzilla guitar that would be badass if I won the lottery


----------



## gunshow86de

Nice video of the new AW;
https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2...0FVM1bayrTPwl1a5NZAF80r7ksSbvUzI1THCiPGYtTldo

And the JR;
https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2037797


----------



## Ikke

I think I like Reptile Black almost as much as Red.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I'd like to see these colors on non-burl tops. I think they'd pop a bit better.


----------



## Hollowway

gunshow86de said:


> Nice video of the new AW;
> https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2...0FVM1bayrTPwl1a5NZAF80r7ksSbvUzI1THCiPGYtTldo
> 
> And the JR;
> https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2037797



Speaking for myself, the AW is crazy cool, but hard pass on the JR. that brown FB, gold hardware and blue paint just don’t work together. I can’t picture that being worn as a suit and working in any combination.  Normally this is the point I’d say brown and blue must be popular in Japan, but this is Javier’s choice.


----------



## BusinessMan

gunshow86de said:


> Nice video of the new AW;
> https://www.espguitars.com/videos/2...0FVM1bayrTPwl1a5NZAF80r7ksSbvUzI1THCiPGYtTldo



That heel looks atrocious.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

^ Looks like a pretty standard ergonomic bolt-on heel from ESP. Same one on my Ohmura and it's perfectly fine to use, though I prefer the T-5 on my Snapper.

You can see they've got a few of the non-traditional style joints here.


----------



## Ikke

Crash Dandicoot said:


> I'd like to see these colors on non-burl tops. I think they'd pop a bit better.



They already do: Black Cherry and See Thru Black. I think the only thing that makes it “reptile” is the burl aesthetic.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I thought there was more of a difference than that - oh well. Still looks neat.


----------



## sunnyd88

I know this was probably requested by the artist himself but it sucks that the nice five piece maple/walnut/paduak neck on the AW is completely covered up in solid black. Can't see any of that beautiful wood. Might as well have been a three piece or even one piece maple neck.


----------



## eggy in a bready

sunnyd88 said:


> I know this was probably requested by the artist himself but it sucks that the nice five piece maple/walnut/paduak neck on the AW is completely covered up in solid black. Can't see any of that beautiful wood. Might as well have been a three piece or even one piece maple neck.


What's preventing you from sanding the neck?


----------



## Ikke

The most unique USA model since they’ve started. I really like it.

EDIT: The top is actual copper.


----------



## Mathemagician

Ikke said:


> The most unique USA model since they’ve started. I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 76555
> 
> View attachment 76556
> 
> View attachment 76557
> 
> View attachment 76558



Yeah this looks like a USA/NAMM model I’d actually like to own one day.


----------



## Zhysick

Ikke said:


> The most unique USA model since they’ve started. I really like it.
> 
> EDIT: The top is actual copper.
> 
> View attachment 76555
> 
> View attachment 76556
> 
> View attachment 76557
> 
> View attachment 76558



Wowww... Stunning.


----------



## Zado

I wonder how it will react with humidity after some years


----------



## Zado

Beeutiful.


----------



## 77zark77

and bluetiful !


----------



## Zado

77zark77 said:


> and bluetiful !


----------



## c7spheres

Ikke said:


> The most unique USA model since they’ve started. I really like it.
> 
> EDIT: The top is actual copper.
> 
> View attachment 76555
> 
> View attachment 76556
> 
> View attachment 76557
> 
> View attachment 76558


 I'll bet that looks even more awesome once it oxidizes.


----------



## Ikke

BOLO

The exhibitions are going up. 

https://instagram.com/espguitarsjapan?igshid=mcdh7xozugx7


----------



## Zado

Ikke said:


> BOLO
> 
> The exhibitions are going up.
> 
> https://instagram.com/espguitarsjapan?igshid=mcdh7xozugx7


Loads of exquisite art there, but nothing I'd seriously consider to play.


----------



## jephjacques

BusinessMan said:


> That heel looks atrocious.



Those contoured joints might look a little clunky but it's not something you notice while you're playing them. Also AW is a chill dude and he did a good job with this guitar!


----------



## Ikke

Ikke said:


> BOLO
> 
> The exhibitions are going up.
> 
> https://instagram.com/espguitarsjapan?igshid=mcdh7xozugx7



For those who aren’t interested in the EX models specifically, you can still glean some information from the guitars. 

1. If you’re into custom orders, you can see some of the stuff they’re willing do. Especially stuff that won’t appear in production series. 

2. The Horizon-7 4th tuner belongs on the bass side of the headstock. No ifs and/or buts about it. 

3. There’re sometimes new models (i.e. Horizon-FT, Amorous-FT, Horizon-7/8/9, Prototype Bass, Snapper-7, etc.). And again you can use these instances to create new models for yourself. For example, a guy got a Horizon-III-FT. 

4. The ESP script logo should go on all guitars. It’s the better of the two logos.

5. The EX models represent the most popular and interesting (to ESP) models. Notice the lack of Vipers, Throbbers, MVs, etc. 

6. There is only one true Horizon. And it has a Teardrop headstock.


----------



## Ikke

Horizon FT CTM 9






Horizon FT CTM 7


----------



## thrashinbatman

Let me just say, I HATE that they're pretending the SV is the V-II. It isn't, it's a different model, and the original V-II was ESP's best guitar. I'm PISSED that they've phased it out. I guess I'm glad I bought mine while it was still available.


----------



## possumkiller

Ikke said:


> The ESP script logo should go on all guitars. It’s the better of the two logos.


Blasphemy. The only logo that belongs on a Blade, Concorde, or Banana headstock is the classic block letter logo. You know it. I know it. Everybody knows it.


----------



## cip 123

Zado said:


> Beeutiful.


That one must weigh a tonne


----------



## cardinal

Ikke said:


> Horizon FT CTM 9
> 
> View attachment 76600
> 
> View attachment 76601
> 
> 
> Horizon FT CTM 7
> 
> View attachment 76603
> 
> View attachment 76602



Wild. Love that 9-string tear-drop headstock.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ikke said:


> 2. The Horizon-7 4th tuner belongs on the bass side of the headstock. No ifs and/or buts about it.
> 
> 4. The ESP script logo should go on all guitars. It’s the better of the two logos.
> 
> 6. There is only one true Horizon. And it has a Teardrop headstock.


----------



## metal4life71

wowzer that is quite a molecular arrow custom esp! would love a 7 string version like it. Only concern is the oxidizing of metal on it.


----------



## Jan

Can someone explain why there are 0 seven-stringers in the ESP originals brand???


----------



## StrmRidr

Is there no new E-II models this year? Also, the SN-1000HT is really growing on me. I didn't realize it had scalloped upper frets. It also has Stainless steel frets, which I don't think are found on any other LTD's?


----------



## JD27

StrmRidr said:


> Is there no new E-II models this year? Also, the SN-1000HT is really growing on me. I didn't realize it had scalloped upper frets. It also has Stainless steel frets, which I don't think are found on any other LTD's?



No new E-IIs for NAMM. They are backed up on last years production so they decided to delay any new releases. Probably see them later in the year.


----------



## Fierce_Swe

All new LTD's are up en ESP's site now!
https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=new-for-2020


----------



## Ikke

Jan said:


> Can someone explain why there are 0 seven-stringers in the ESP originals brand???



Besides the M-7, Ultratone 7?


----------



## possumkiller

Not very much in the sub-1000 series LTDs. Not surprising I guess since the 1000s are being made in Indonesia and cost a grand or more while a year or two ago you could get an Indonesian M-50FR for a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## possumkiller

Ikke said:


> Besides the M-7, Ultratone 7?


I'm guessing he means on the US website.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They used to have an M-7 Original, but it looks like they got rid of it.


----------



## JD27

That AW-7 is a bit pricey at $1499 but at least it’s got a hardcase included.


----------



## JD27

Actually, all the new signature models include cases.


----------



## Albake21

That M-1007 for $1200 is so fucking nice! That's for sure at the top of my list.


----------



## Zhysick

6 string multiscale LTD... Mmmmm...


----------



## olejason

Anyone have thoughts on the FR 1000 vs FR 1000se? I couldn't find much through googling.


----------



## Albake21

olejason said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the FR 1000 vs FR 1000se? I couldn't find much through googling.


If I'm not mistaken, the se just has upgraded stainless steel parts. Honestly though, my Music Man JP16 has a normal 1000 and it's absolutely fantastic, so the se is even better. More so for future proofing the parts.


----------



## Ikke

spudmunkey said:


> i wish they made a "Viper LT" or "Viper Slim". Their take on the SG is one of my favorites, but compared to an SG, they are so damn thick and needlessly heavy (IMO).



I think the Japanese vipers seems slimmer.


----------



## NewCultKing

24.75” scale on the ‘87 Eclipses!? What the freakin’ heck!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NewCultKing said:


> 24.75” scale on the ‘87 Eclipses!? What the freakin’ heck!?



It's the '80s, shorter scales was the in thing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also uh
Billy K with Duncan now?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I am super tempted by the black metal phoenix. hawt damn.


----------



## Jan

Ikke said:


> Besides the M-7, Ultratone 7?


Where exactly: https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=esp-original-series-guitars
?


----------



## cardinal

Jan said:


> Where exactly: https://www.espguitars.com/products?categories=esp-original-series-guitars
> ?



They're on the Japanese site. Should be able to order them to the US without much trouble. If you want to use a US dealer, contact Jason at Drum City Guitarland to see if he can order it (I suspect he can).


----------



## Jan

cardinal said:


> They're on the Japanese site. Should be able to order them to the US without much trouble. If you want to use a US dealer, contact Jason at Drum City Guitarland to see if he can order it (I suspect he can).


Thanks for explaining. I'm actually in the UK, so not sure who (if anyone at all) would sell these here... I guess I will stick to the EII EC 7 I've had my eyes on for a while now, but one can dream...


----------



## StevenC

Maybe next year


----------



## JD27

KnightBrolaire said:


> I am super tempted by the black metal phoenix. hawt damn.



Kind of odd it’s the only one with Fishmans pickups though. Wish they would have stuck with The Black Winter.


----------



## metallidude3

C’mon KH MUMMY...


----------



## gunshow86de

JD27 said:


> Kind of odd it’s the only one with Fishmans pickups though. Wish they would have stuck with The Black Winter.



EDIT: NVM, I don't know model names. Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## sunnyd88

Zado said:


> Loads of exquisite art there, but nothing I'd seriously consider to play.


That's the shame of the ESP exhibition series. They use tons of gorgeous looking wood, just look at how many models this year have a body made completely of high grade flame maple. Unfortunately, they're so ungodly expensive that most of them just sit in dealer stock or in ESP's Japanese Big Boss and other ESP direct shops for years and years and years. Imagine how many high quality flame maple veneers for the E-II or Edwards series they could've gotten out of these flame maple body guitars. E-II and Edwards have weak AF looking veneers these days.


----------



## Zado

sunnyd88 said:


> That's the shame of the ESP exhibition series. They use tons of gorgeous looking wood, just look at how many models this year have a body made completely of high grade flame maple. Unfortunately, they're so ungodly expensive that most of them just sit in dealer stock or in ESP's Japanese Big Boss and other ESP direct shops for years and years and years. Imagine how many high quality flame maple veneers for the E-II or Edwards series they could've gotten out of these flame maple body guitars. E-II and Edwards have weak AF looking veneers these days.


Well AFAIK E-II use veneers over maple caps, so they wouldnt likely use the nice woods for those anyway  But apart from the price, it's a thing of appearance...they look like pieces of art, but no guitars


----------



## sunnyd88

Zado said:


> Well AFAIK E-II use veneers over maple caps, so they wouldnt likely use the nice woods for those anyway  But apart from the price, it's a thing of appearance...they look like pieces of art, but no guitars


Before E-II, ESP standard series and the Edwards guitars at the time all used veneers over maple caps but ESP still bothered to use high quality flame maple for the veneers. Now, there's barely any figuring at all.


----------



## Zado

sunnyd88 said:


> Before E-II, ESP standard series and the Edwards guitars at the time all used veneers over maple caps but ESP still bothered to use high quality flame maple for the veneers. Now, there's barely any figuring at all.


I have not seen examples of E-IIs recently (my attention goes to other type of guitars, mainly strats and LPs) so I trust you on this


----------



## possumkiller

I used to be a huge ESP fanboy. I still like how they feel. But in the last decade they've changed a lot and become so expensive I'm just not interested in any of their newer guitars. I find myself shopping for used ESPs from the 80s-early00s.


----------



## angl2k

Jan said:


> Thanks for explaining. I'm actually in the UK, so not sure who (if anyone at all) would sell these here... I guess I will stick to the EII EC 7 I've had my eyes on for a while now, but one can dream...



Guitars Rebellion in France might be able to order it for you if you contact them.

https://www.guitarsrebellion.com


----------



## possumkiller

Holy shit. Those 87 series Indonesian M-I Customs are going for the equivalent of $1400 over here. That is just plain bullshit. It's Indonesian. For $1400 it should have a German OFR, real Gotoh hardware, and a fucking hard case. Seriously wtf is wrong with people these days? They can fuck right off with those crazy ass prices. There is absolutely no reason for that kind of price hike. For another couple hundred you can get a Japanese made EII or Ibanez with good pickups and hardware with a fucking hard case.


----------



## Musiscience

possumkiller said:


> Holy shit. Those 87 series Indonesian M-I Customs are going for the equivalent of $1400 over here.



Where the hell is Danzig anyway!?

Is it just me or there is no updates at all to the EII range this year?


----------



## Zado

^It had to be expected I guess, prices are skyrocketing, and things will get worse. Maybe Indos have become expensive faster than many could imagine tho. Personally I've already decided I'm not gonna purchase any imports in that price range, the guitars I like are very down to earth spec wise, and for that kind of money I'm not shelling out more than 600-700 €s for a brand new instrument.


----------



## jephjacques

Musiscience said:


> Where the hell is Danzig anyway!?
> 
> Is it just me or there is no updates at all to the EII range this year?



A while back in the thread someone posted that they're not launching new EII stuff at NAMM because their factory needs to catch up on existing orders first, or something like that.


----------



## possumkiller

Musiscience said:


> Where the hell is Danzig anyway!?
> 
> Is it just me or there is no updates at all to the EII range this year?


It was a home for the Teutonic Knights back in the day. It's the spot where WW2 started.


----------



## Musiscience

possumkiller said:


> It was a home for the Teutonic Knights back in the day. It's the spot where WW2 started.



So not too far from Gdansk I see! Are Mayones actually cheaper around these parts?


----------



## possumkiller

Musiscience said:


> So not too far from Gdansk I see! Are Mayones actually cheaper around these parts?


Danzig is the German name for Gdansk. It was an all German speaking town for a very long time. I mean you can get some used Mayones from the 80s to early 00s for dirt cheap but none of the recent stuff is any less expensive. They apparently said fuck trying to cater to their own people and sell expensive guitars for people that make money in dollars, pounds, and euros.


----------



## Zado

possumkiller said:


> Danzig is the German name for Gdansk. It was an all German speaking town for a very long time. I mean you can get some used Mayones from the 80s to early 00s for dirt cheap but none of the recent stuff is any less expensive. They apparently said fuck trying to cater to their own people and sell expensive guitars for people that make money in dollars, pounds, and euros.



Oh so you're from the place here named "Danzica", quite famous I'd say! I thought you were a US citizen


----------



## possumkiller

Zado said:


> I thought you were a US citizen


Why yes. Yes I am.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

JD27 said:


> That AW-7 is a bit pricey at $1499 but at least it’s got a hardcase included.



Makes sense since it has the covered Dimarzio pickups, real Hipshot, and stainless frets. Plus I'm sure the open grain finish is a bit more involved to produce than normal gloss  

I've actually been asking for a true Hipshot and SS frets on an Alex Wade model since way back when the first version was announced, so I'm pretty much obligated to buy this one


----------



## Ikke

Soongebrick’s USA TE-II design


----------



## jephjacques

I love that guitar but I cannot BELIEVE they felt the need to put a top on that piece of ash


----------



## olejason

Looks like the 87 Mirage is coming in at $999


----------



## feraledge

Just grabbed a Black Metal M and it's perfection. They really ought to have a Black Metal Horizon in the line up. Reverse dagger stock.


----------



## StrmRidr

feraledge said:


> Just grabbed a Black Metal M and it's perfection. They really ought to have a Black Metal Horizon in the line up. Reverse dagger stock.


Enjoy! Mine has been my most played guitar since I bought it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Just grabbed a Black Metal M and it's perfection. They really ought to have a Black Metal Horizon in the line up. Reverse dagger stock.



Black metal Horizon or Horizon 3 with a cockstock (NOT THE SHITTY FUCKING SCHECTER HEADSTOCK) and a single bridge pickup would be unf. 

Also I feel dumb about completely forgetting about the M7 baritone. Almost perfect spec-wise.


----------



## Lozek

feraledge said:


> Just grabbed a Black Metal M and it's perfection. They really ought to have a Black Metal Horizon in the line up. Reverse dagger stock.



Yes, this.


----------



## narad

Man this one was crazy:
















Not that I want that much filler in a guitar body, but it is pretty.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

narad said:


> Man this one was crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I want that much filler in a guitar body, but it is pretty.


I'd kill for one of these with a reverse classic ESP headstock


----------



## jephjacques

That guitar is so over the top I absolutely love it


----------



## gunch

Is the reason why the forest/forest x shape is so popular in japan because it looks like a rhinoceros beetle


----------



## jephjacques

JJBA lookin ass guitar


----------



## Albake21

gunch said:


> Is the reason why the forest/forest x shape is so popular in japan because it looks like a rhinoceros beetle


Now that's what I call an expert level shower thought.


----------



## Zado

gunch said:


> Is the reason why the forest/forest x shape is so popular in japan because it looks like a rhinoceros beetle



That and because they like weird guitars


----------



## narad

(posts 4 rhinocerous beetle guitars and a squid guitar)


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Stop attacking my Rhinocerous beetle!






Legit though, it plays as well (if not better) than my Original Series Horizon, and it was loads less expensive. I'm not really into the ESP beetle aesthetic, but I dig this one. I don't consider it that weird (or ugly) when compared to say, Kiesel bevels. Different design languages.


----------



## StevenC

These all look like Zoidberg without his shell


----------



## Adieu

Zhysick said:


> 6 string multiscale LTD... Mmmmm...



Nope

Overrated and forgettable inRL

Not bad bad, just... forgetable


----------



## Adieu

Loomer said:


> Nergal himself is someone I cannot for the life of me imagine being either willing or able to care about any real-world consequences not directly related to growing his Brand™..
> 
> I mean, the dude sells fucking Behemoth-branded dog food, for shit's sake.




Wtf, man???

Behemoth woulda been such a purrfect name for CAT food, too. Cat. Not. Dog.


----------



## Hollowway

gunch said:


> Is the reason why the forest/forest x shape is so popular in japan because it looks like a rhinoceros beetle


It’s cuz they’re more advanced than us. In the future, we will all love the Forest shape. I’m already there. I’m just waiting on you philistines.


----------



## Adieu

Ikke said:


> Yeah sorry. I was talking about confusing The Eclipse Custom (Tele) with the Eclipse Custom (LP). (For those that may be confused, the emphasis is on the “The”)
> 
> But, it looks like I stand corrected: it’s called Eclipse Custom and not The Eclipse Custom (the latter being the correct name for the old Tele style guitar). Whatever, still cool.
> 
> And you’re probably right, especially since in the LTD line it’s called EC. So
> many eclipse variants though. The Eclipse, Eclipse, EC, MA, etc.



Yaaay moar confusion

"The Eclipse" (actual headstock label on SOME 90s years) and "Eclipse Custom" (for the less-common shape + the 'Custom Guitars' logo on the back) have also been names associated with the MA/bolton/90s eclipses


----------



## NewCultKing

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Stop attacking my Rhinocerous beetle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legit though, it plays as well (if not better) than my Original Series Horizon, and it was loads less expensive. I'm not really into the ESP beetle aesthetic, but I dig this one. I don't consider it that weird (or ugly) when compared to say, Kiesel bevels. Different design languages.


Is that the ESP version? If so you are winning at life good sir.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

Zado said:


> Beeutiful.





Ikke said:


> Horizon FT CTM 9
> 
> View attachment 76600
> 
> View attachment 76601
> 
> 
> Horizon FT CTM 7
> 
> View attachment 76603
> 
> View attachment 76602



These are probably the two most beautiful customs I've ever seen holy cow


----------



## sunnyd88

Hollowway said:


> It’s cuz they’re more advanced than us. In the future, we will all love the Forest shape. I’m already there. I’m just waiting on you philistines.


I used to love the Forest GT and FRX shapes, but ever since they fucked with the F-shape headstock, made it look freaking ugly, and stopped using the block font ESP logo for the headstock, I just can't see myself buying these shapes. I already have a Forest GT with the old headstock but I've been looking for an FRX with the original headstock for the longest time. The new F headstock just looks so damn ugly. The old one fit the Forest GT and FRX shapes so much better than the new one. Also before anyone says "F series headstock is just an ugly Schecter headstock", pretty damn sure the F Series headstock came first and it looks so much better than the Schecter headstock.


----------



## Samark

sunnyd88 said:


> I used to love the Forest GT and FRX shapes, but ever since they fucked with the F-shape headstock, made it look freaking ugly, and stopped using the block font ESP logo for the headstock, I just can't see myself buying these shapes. I already have a Forest GT with the old headstock but I've been looking for an FRX with the original headstock for the longest time. The new F headstock just looks so damn ugly. The old one fit the Forest GT and FRX shapes so much better than the new one. Also before anyone says "F series headstock is just an ugly Schecter headstock", pretty damn sure the F Series headstock came first and it looks so much better than the Schecter headstock.



The old block letter logo should be on every ESP.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

NewCultKing said:


> Is that the ESP version? If so you are winning at life good sir.



Oh yeah, buddy! Second one I've had, actually.


----------



## Spicypickles

Samark said:


> The old block letter logo should be on every ESP.



hard false. 

cockstocks all need the script logo.


----------



## NewCultKing

Spicypickles said:


> hard false.
> 
> cockstocks all need the script logo.


Sorry chum, nope this version is best version IMO.


----------



## Spicypickles

Again, hard false. Script is how you know you’ve gone fancy, and fancy is true way to be.


----------



## c7spheres

No logo is the best of all : ) Death to all branding!


----------



## Samark

NewCultKing said:


> Sorry chum, nope this version is best version IMO.



This guy gets it


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Depends on the headstock. I'm a fan of the block logo, but cockstock / curvier shaped headstocks require the script. Fight me


----------



## NewCultKing

c7spheres said:


> No logo is the best of all : ) Death to all branding!


But how will people know I spent big money if it doesn’t have the brand?!


----------



## sunnyd88

NewCultKing said:


> Sorry chum, nope this version is best version IMO.


damn right, cock stock with binding and ESP block logo (especially with a MOP logo) is best cock stock


----------



## possumkiller

I still don't see how you guys see a cock in the tear drop headstock. The George Lynch reverse banana is the ultimate cockstock without going full on wangcaster.


----------



## sunnyd88

possumkiller said:


> I still don't see how you guys see a cock in the tear drop headstock. The George Lynch reverse banana is the ultimate cockstock without going full on wangcaster.


Hahaha I don't quite see the cock either but it's fun to refer to it as the cock stock. Maybe it looks like an elongated tip of the dick. You're definitely right tho the reverse banana headstock is actually a cock stock. Guys do love cocks. Love to draw em and love them on their guitars apparently.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Andertons Walkthru - lots of details about a lot of the new guitars



And GAK walkthru


----------



## c7spheres

possumkiller said:


> I still don't see how you guys see a cock in the tear drop headstock. The George Lynch reverse banana is the ultimate cockstock without going full on wangcaster.


 I'm guessing they see an uncircumcised tip. Weirdo's.


----------



## Spicypickles

Nope. Neck being the shaft, headstock being the head. Banana stocks are banana stocks or hockey sticks, cockstocks are cockstocks.


----------



## possumkiller

c7spheres said:


> I'm guessing they see an uncircumcised tip. Weirdo's.


Idk before the days before internet research, my cousin and I decided to call the headstock of his LTD H100 the dog penis because it looks like the lipstick tip when a dog gets a boner.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

sunnyd88 said:


> damn right, cock stock with binding and ESP block logo (especially with a MOP logo) is best cock stock









See, to me the block logo gets so close to the tuning peg mounting hardware and truss rod cover that it almost looks like they're touching or overlapping. Coupled with the unused real estate at the end of the headstock it looks barren in comparison to the cramped block logo placement area - the bottom 2/3rds look incredibly busy in contrast. Conversely, with the script at the tip of the headstock and the Horizon font where the block logo typically is the general spacing flows better. Also, the current Horizon cursive is _beautiful_ - it helps separate it from a 'generic' ESP to something a bit more sophisticated.

IDK, man. The modern version seems more well thought out to me.


----------



## BornToLooze

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Depends on the headstock. I'm a fan of the block logo, but cockstock / curvier shaped headstocks require the script. Fight me



This wouldn't right with the script.


----------



## NewCultKing

BornToLooze said:


> This wouldn't right with the script.
> 
> View attachment 76912


That thing is killer!

I’m itching to assemble a shred tele partscaster using one of them old ESP necks you find every once in a while.


----------



## BornToLooze

NewCultKing said:


> That thing is killer!
> 
> I’m itching to assemble a shred tele partscaster using one of them old ESP necks you find every once in a while.



It's not a partscaster, it's an 80s custom shop.

But the neck is to die for (at least IMHO). I'm not a specs person, so I can't really describe it, but it has smaller frets like an older Strat and a little bit more curve on the fretboard than something like an Ibanez or a newer LTD/Edwards, but not really curved like a Strat and the back of the neck feels round like a Gibson, instead of how most super strats feel like they have that flat spot in the middle of them, and it has some meat to it, but it's not like Schecter thick.


----------



## c7spheres

BornToLooze said:


> This wouldn't right with the script.
> 
> View attachment 76912





BornToLooze said:


> It's not a partscaster, it's an 80s custom shop.
> 
> But the neck is to die for (at least IMHO). I'm not a specs person, so I can't really describe it, but it has smaller frets like an older Strat and a little bit more curve on the fretboard than something like an Ibanez or a newer LTD/Edwards, but not really curved like a Strat and the back of the neck feels round like a Gibson, instead of how most super strats feel like they have that flat spot in the middle of them, and it has some meat to it, but it's not like Schecter thick.





NewCultKing said:


> That thing is killer!
> 
> I’m itching to assemble a shred tele partscaster using one of them old ESP necks you find every once in a while.


 

- That looks really similar to my Series 10 I had in 1990. Apparently they were originally an Alvarez sub-brand, made by Samick, then by Cort, and later by Bentley.
- They seem to be an Esp Headstock rip off, or maybe it's the other way around since Series 10 has been around also since the 1970's. I think I had the Bentely model according to what the block logo and headstock looked like. - It was a really nice guitar, built well and it played like butter. The neck was basically how you're describing your ESP above. Easiest guitar to play I ever had, even moreso than my Strat before and Ibanez afterwards, but the hardware sucked I remember. I don't know about the pickups as I never thought about them back then. Back when everything sounded good to me! I didn't have any issues getting anything like pinch harmonics to come out.
- If you can find them you can get them for like $200 and they came in all sorts of wild colors and crackles and stuff. Apparently they not only had the ESP headstocks, but also Jackson hockey stick shapes as well. They came in 22 and 24 fret models. I had a 24 fret. That and the humbucker is why I bought it and upgraded from a generic Seabring Strat.

- Just thought you guys would be interested since it's pretty close looking to these, made in Korea (at least some of them) and you could build one up pretty cheap. Here's a link to some info I found, and picture of my old Series-10 next to my buddys generic Plywood Les Paul. Yes, we had already been smoking for a couple years when we were 12. It was the end of the 80's when we started : ) To bad I didn't get the headstocks in the picture though.
Some info I found on them.
http://jedistar.com/series-10-by-bentley/


----------



## NewCultKing

BornToLooze said:


> It's not a partscaster, it's an 80s custom shop.
> 
> But the neck is to die for (at least IMHO). I'm not a specs person, so I can't really describe it, but it has smaller frets like an older Strat and a little bit more curve on the fretboard than something like an Ibanez or a newer LTD/Edwards, but not really curved like a Strat and the back of the neck feels round like a Gibson, instead of how most super strats feel like they have that flat spot in the middle of them, and it has some meat to it, but it's not like Schecter thick.


I wasn’t insinuating it was a partscaster, if anything I thought it was a more recent ESP JERK Custom (do they even offer those anymore?) that is one clean 80’s custom! I was just adding that I was itching to put one together, what with all the necks you see every once in a while.

Back to NAMM, DC&GL said the ‘87 Eclipses come out in March. Totally gonna snag one!


----------



## Zado

This =good





Cockstock = ehw


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can we all just accept that all of ESPs headstocks are awesome? 




Except the Forest and new generation H head stocks. Fuck those.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can we all just accept that all of ESPs headstocks are awesome?


No.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I think the ESP headstock/12th fret thing is on a quarterly loop. GJ whoever you are, is this a python script or something?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> No.


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> There are plenty of ways to do veneers, but when if comes to large scale production the vacuum method is the industry standard.



The furniture industry does veneers around far more complex curves than a guitar top.


----------



## eaeolian

Zado said:


> I wonder how it will react with humidity after some years



Zematis has built metal-topped guitars for literally decades with very few issues.


----------



## Zado

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## Zado

eaeolian said:


> Zematis has built metal-topped guitars for literally decades with very few issues.


There's metal and metal. Copper is very prone to oxydation, for example.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zado said:


> There's metal and metal. Copper is very prone to oxydation, for example.



It depends significantly on the alloy of copper, but most only oxidize to certain extent. Once they build a malachite layer it'll last decades. Think of it like the tarnish that builds up on silver. It creates a protective layer. 

See: copper roofs.


----------



## Zado

MaxOfMetal said:


> It depends significantly on the alloy of copper, but most only oxidize to certain extent. Once they build a malachite layer it'll last decades. Think of it like the tarnish that builds up on silver. It creates a protective layer.
> 
> See: copper roofs.



Well I guess ESP thought about some kind of protection to it, I'd be incautious otherwise.

About copper roofs, well I have experience with those, I live 5 mins from this


----------



## sunnyd88

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can we all just accept that all of ESPs headstocks are awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the Forest and new generation H head stocks. Fuck those.


The Original Forest headstock is awesome >.>


----------



## sunnyd88

Zado said:


> No.


I absolute loathe this one


----------



## sunnyd88

REEEE, original Forest headstock is bae


----------



## Randy

possumkiller said:


> I still don't see how you guys see a cock in the tear drop headstock. The George Lynch reverse banana is the ultimate cockstock without going full on wangcaster.



It's more of a 'mankini bulge' headstock.


----------



## possumkiller

Randy said:


> It's more of a 'mankini bulge' headstock.


Ahhh ok now I see that. I guess lol.


----------



## Ikke

ESP Japan updated the Exhibition 2020 site with pictures and detailed specs.

https://espguitars.co.jp/exhibitionlimited/2020

There’s a $20000 Amorous


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Stop attacking my Rhinocerous beetle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legit though, it plays as well (if not better) than my Original Series Horizon, and it was loads less expensive. I'm not really into the ESP beetle aesthetic, but I dig this one. I don't consider it that weird (or ugly) when compared to say, Kiesel bevels. Different design languages.




Damn that looks sick and thats from a guy who has never liked the FRX, I would mess with that beast there though shiiiiiiit


----------



## possumkiller

Just got a new to me MII NTB 2012 SS with the ESP logo today. Really surprised how much better it plays than the 95 MII Deluxe original series.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So uh, Michael Wilton's new ESP custom






Alex Wade's influence spreads multiple generations.


----------



## Ikke

They've made these proto basses one other year (2018 I think). This easily tops my favorite ESP customs list. The top and inlays are really pretty. It'd be cool to get an E-II of this shape cause lord knows I'll never be able to afford an original series version.


----------



## Ikke

These are my favorite Exhibitions this year. The Indigo Snapper is the inverse of my Horizon. Very neat.


----------



## sunnyd88

Ikke said:


> These are my favorite Exhibitions this year. The Indigo Snapper is the inverse of my Horizon. Very neat.


Script font ESP logo kind of ruins it. On the proto bass and the maple fingerboard snapper, you can barely see the logo. Block font logo for everything god dammit.


----------



## Rotatous

I'm not sure how to feel about the veiny bass...


----------



## Musiscience

Ikke said:


> These are my favorite Exhibitions this year. The Indigo Snapper is the inverse of my Horizon. Very neat.


The Snapper is the star of the ESP booth IMO. Also your Horizon is probably the most beautiful ever made. I was looking for a picture of it to link in another thread last week and couldn't find it anymore for some reason.


----------



## Ikke

Musiscience said:


> The Snapper is the star of the ESP booth IMO. Also your Horizon is probably the most beautiful ever made. I was looking for a picture of it to link in another thread last week and couldn't find it anymore for some reason.



Thanks for your kind words. There’s a picture here.

https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/esp-custom-club.313510/page-20


----------



## iLike myMetalBlack

Ikke said:


> Thanks for your kind words. There’s a picture here.
> 
> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/esp-custom-club.313510/page-20


That’s not a guitar top that’s a glacier. Must be 400,000 years of history in it.


----------



## Deep Blue

Ikke said:


> Thanks for your kind words. There’s a picture here.
> 
> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/esp-custom-club.313510/page-20


When I look at this I immediately think "sand dunes". It almost looks like a satellite image, I love it! Never would have thought of a finish/colour combo like that.


----------



## bassplayer8

This reverse kiesel bevel (bevels revealing flame maple underneath) makes me feel very uncomfortable for some reason. It just seems wrong.


----------



## sunnyd88

bassplayer8 said:


> This reverse kiesel bevel (bevels revealing flame maple underneath) makes me feel very uncomfortable for some reason. It just seems wrong.


It's a sad waste of beautiful wood  like who is gonna buy this for $15K, who even plays nine strings. It's just gonna sit in a dealer's stock for years and years and years until it inevitably sells for $3k


----------



## sunnyd88

bassplayer8 said:


> This reverse kiesel bevel (bevels revealing flame maple underneath) makes me feel very uncomfortable for some reason. It just seems wrong.


Seriously, this Horizon would be freaking smoking hot if it were a six string.


----------



## cardinal

I love that guitar but at $15k, it isn't going to happen for me


----------



## c7spheres

I don't understand why it's $15k. I'm guessing a highly skilled luthiers name is attached?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

c7spheres said:


> I don't understand why it's $15k. I'm guessing a highly skilled luthiers name is attached?



It's an exhibition piece. Over the top build with an over the top price. 

This isn't something meant to sell. It's to be photographed and shown off like an art piece.


----------



## Necky379

Love the new Black Metal additions and the Mirage Deluxe ‘87 may be in my future when they start coming up used...but damn them for not releasing this one:


----------



## narad

sunnyd88 said:


> It's a sad waste of beautiful wood  like who is gonna buy this for $15K, who even plays nine strings. It's just gonna sit in a dealer's stock for years and years and years until it inevitably sells for $3k



You don't understand the market for these. Random guys come into exhibition shops and grab multiple $10k instruments up at once. Sure, some will sit, but there's no rhyme or reason to what sells and for what. They certainly don't ever discount these significantly, and most will be gone within the year.


----------



## yiti

narad said:


> You don't understand the market for these. Random guys come into exhibition shops and grab multiple $10k instruments up at once. Sure, some will sit, but there's no rhyme or reason to what sells and for what. They certainly don't ever discount these significantly, and most will be gone within the year.



That is true. I was actually at the ESP booth near the start of Namm this year, and there was a guy who already there putting in his name to buy a large number of the exhibition models they had. 'I'll take this one, that one, that one, that one...' There was another guy with a clipboard keeping track. This is within the first 15 minutes of Namm on the first day it was open to the public. It could have been a dealer, but those guitars get snapped up quick that is for sure.


----------



## eggy in a bready

It was a dealer. All 4 of those NAMM models are on Reverb right now


----------



## narad

Yea, the guys going around at NAMM and taking them all are dealers, and the dealer markup for ESPs is crazy. I don't know what it's like on exhibition models, but if I had to extrapolate, they're probably paying about $5k for those $12-15k models.

But I'm just talking about here in the ESP shops. I've seen like 8 or so exhibitions, come in the next week, 3 are gone. Ask what happened, find out one dude from China just came in and grabbed them all. 

Guitars that are that extravagant defy conventional commercial wisdom. I might think to myself, who wants a macbook studded with swarovski crystal? No one. No one has $100k or something to spend on something so stupid....and yet if I go searching...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

narad said:


> Yea, the guys going around at NAMM and taking them all are dealers, and the dealer markup for ESPs is crazy. I don't know what it's like on exhibition models, but if I had to extrapolate, they're probably paying about $5k for those $12-15k models.
> 
> But I'm just talking about here in the ESP shops. I've seen like 8 or so exhibitions, come in the next week, 3 are gone. Ask what happened, find out one dude from China just came in and grabbed them all.
> 
> Guitars that are that extravagant defy conventional commercial wisdom. I might think to myself, who wants a macbook studded with swarovski crystal? No one. No one has $100k or something to spend on something so stupid....and yet if I go searching...


Hey if Damien Hirst can sell a skull crusted in diamonds for millions of dollars to some chump then 15k for a guitar is nothing


----------



## RBadel

I was at NAMM2020 and just wanted to see what ESP has at their booth. Man they went totally nuts this year! there are so many crazy guitars in there! i made short booth run through video. if you guys want i can upload this vid here. (if you dont mind my german commentary )


----------



## c7spheres

RBadel said:


> I was at NAMM2020 and just wanted to see what ESP has at their booth. Man they went totally nuts this year! there are so many crazy guitars in there! i made short booth run through video. if you guys want i can upload this vid here. (if you dont mind my german commentary )


 Yes! I'd like to see ESP's


----------



## Hollowway

narad said:


> Yea, the guys going around at NAMM and taking them all are dealers, and the dealer markup for ESPs is crazy. I don't know what it's like on exhibition models, but if I had to extrapolate, they're probably paying about $5k for those $12-15k models.
> 
> But I'm just talking about here in the ESP shops. I've seen like 8 or so exhibitions, come in the next week, 3 are gone. Ask what happened, find out one dude from China just came in and grabbed them all.
> 
> Guitars that are that extravagant defy conventional commercial wisdom. I might think to myself, who wants a macbook studded with swarovski crystal? No one. No one has $100k or something to spend on something so stupid....and yet if I go searching...


Dang, I didn’t realize the markup was that high. Now I wanna become a dealer just so I can buy more guitars.


----------



## RBadel

c7spheres said:


> Yes! I'd like to see ESP's



There you go  

like i said please ignore my german commentary. i made this vid for a friend of mine who couldnt go to NAMM.


----------



## c7spheres

RBadel said:


> There you go
> 
> like i said please ignore my german commentary. i made this vid for a friend of mine who couldnt go to NAMM.



Thanks! Those are incredible. I really like that outer space paint on that V.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo

Necky379 said:


> Love the new Black Metal additions and the Mirage Deluxe ‘87 may be in my future when they start coming up used...but damn them for not releasing this one:




Still waiting on the higher end models 

Also, thanks for reminding how much I adored this song and album. That guitar is somethin special


----------



## BlueTrident

The new 8 strings that Steg uses are mental. They need to launch an E-II signature line because the only way you can get a better version of the SC-608 is to get a CS B8.

Also the new Nergal signature totally works for me now after seeing Behemoth with Slipknot recently.


----------



## sunnyd88

narad said:


> Yea, the guys going around at NAMM and taking them all are dealers, and the dealer markup for ESPs is crazy. I don't know what it's like on exhibition models, but if I had to extrapolate, they're probably paying about $5k for those $12-15k models.
> 
> But I'm just talking about here in the ESP shops. I've seen like 8 or so exhibitions, come in the next week, 3 are gone. Ask what happened, find out one dude from China just came in and grabbed them all.
> 
> Guitars that are that extravagant defy conventional commercial wisdom. I might think to myself, who wants a macbook studded with swarovski crystal? No one. No one has $100k or something to spend on something so stupid....and yet if I go searching...


Damn so then what does it actually cost for ESP to make an Original Series or Custom Shop guitar? How much does a dealer pay? I kinda already thought that markups were pretty crazy but I had no idea they were that crazy. Are the luthiers being paid in peanuts? Then again, I shouldn't be surprised. ESP went corporate a long long time ago.


----------



## gunch

Haven't been mega keeping up with deftones after gore kind of sucked but damn Stef looks like he lost some weight


----------



## thejohnnewton

"Then again, I shouldn't be surprised. ESP went corporate a long long time ago."

It's always been a for profit business just like every other guitar maker. Dealers are free to set their own prices.


----------



## thejohnnewton

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's an exhibition piece. Over the top build with an over the top price.
> 
> This isn't something meant to sell. It's to be photographed and shown off like an art piece.



The dealer who got it is The Axe Palace. I assure you he got it to sell it. He's in business not collecting. Now if the eventual buyer plays it or just displays it is a different question. Also have you confirmed the price with the dealer? If you're actually seriously interested contact them and discuss what they can do on price.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

thejohnnewton said:


> The dealer who got it is The Axe Palace. I assure you he got it to sell it. He's in business not collecting. Now if the eventual buyer plays it or just displays it is a different question. Also have you confirmed the price with the dealer? If you're actually seriously interested contact them and discuss what they can do on price.



What I mean is, these are built sort of like halo cars. They're more about showing off what the Custom Shop can do, then simply selling. 

Folks are going to post pictures and talk about these guitars for years, regardless of who buys it and when.


----------



## thejohnnewton

Musiscience said:


> Is it just me or there is no updates at all to the EII range this year?



It's not just you. No change to the E-II line at the moment.


----------



## thejohnnewton

MaxOfMetal said:


> What I mean is, these are built sort of like halo cars. They're more about showing off what the Custom Shop can do, then simply selling.
> 
> Folks are going to post pictures and talk about these guitars for years, regardless of who buys it and when.



Absolutely.


----------



## BlueTrident

thejohnnewton said:


> It's not just you. No change to the E-II line at the moment.



I read on the ESP instagram that the reason why there are no E-II releases so far is because they have a humongous backlog of orders they have to fill from last year. That same post said that they would release the new E-II models in July or sometime around then depending on when they are up to date with their back orders.


----------



## thejohnnewton

BlueTrident said:


> I read on the ESP instagram that the reason why there are no E-II releases so far is because they have a humongous backlog of orders they have to fill from last year. That same post said that they would release the new E-II models in July or sometime around then depending on when they are up to date with their back orders.



Yeah that came from Jeff Moore the US VP so probably reasonably reliable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So Summer NAMM it is.


----------



## yiti

just saw this E-II M-II Seven (Black with Red Binding) on the Big Boss JP E-II Page. https://bigboss.jp/store/products/detail/10797


----------



## BusinessMan

yiti said:


> just saw this E-II M-II Seven (Black with Red Binding) on the Big Boss JP E-II Page. https://bigboss.jp/store/products/detail/10797



So Mr. Holt is now using 7 string strats. I can’t wait for the new exodus dj0nt album.


----------



## Adieu

narad said:


> Yea, the guys going around at NAMM and taking them all are dealers, and the dealer markup for ESPs is crazy. I don't know what it's like on exhibition models, but if I had to extrapolate, they're probably paying about $5k for those $12-15k models.
> 
> But I'm just talking about here in the ESP shops. I've seen like 8 or so exhibitions, come in the next week, 3 are gone. Ask what happened, find out one dude from China just came in and grabbed them all.
> 
> Guitars that are that extravagant defy conventional commercial wisdom. I might think to myself, who wants a macbook studded with swarovski crystal? No one. No one has $100k or something to spend on something so stupid....and yet if I go searching...



MacBook Swarovski? Lol

That's nothing. Try a whole entire base model 4 cylinder Mercedes C180 complete w/ fake AMG badges (AND the original lowend badging still there, too).... used to see one of those lurking by the 24h supermarket near my house a decade ago

Yep FULLY encrusted with the sparkly crystals. Nope not a sparkly wrap, actual stickon crystals, 100% coverage


----------



## Dudley

yiti said:


> just saw this E-II M-II Seven (Black with Red Binding) on the Big Boss JP E-II Page. https://bigboss.jp/store/products/detail/10797



Saw this in Tokyo a few months back on holiday along with a couple of other E-II's that aren't in the lineup at the moment. Scratching my head trying to remember what else there was, might have to ask the missus if she can recall!


----------



## rowsi

Now, this is a bummer. At thomann the LTD M Black Metal WITH floyd is 739€ atm. However, the new LTD M Black Metal WITHOUT floyd is listed for 1099€. I find this, please excuse the expression, absolutely outrageous: The guitar has the exactly same specs, is (most likely) made at the same factory and only differs in one point: A hardtail bridge instead of a floyd. This is less routing work to be done and the Hipshot bridge is surely less expensive than the floyd. 

The 739€ for the floyded guitar is nice, but 1099€ for the hardtail is just stupid. Sorry, had to vent a tad. Realy liked the hardtail version, but not for this money.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

rowsi said:


> Now, this is a bummer. At thomann the LTD M Black Metal WITH floyd is 739€ atm. However, the new LTD M Black Metal WITHOUT floyd is listed for 1099€. I find this, please excuse the expression, absolutely outrageous: The guitar has the exactly same specs, is (most likely) made at the same factory and only differs in one point: A hardtail bridge instead of a floyd. This is less routing work to be done and the Hipshot bridge is surely less expensive than the floyd.
> 
> The 739€ for the floyded guitar is nice, but 1099€ for the hardtail is just stupid. Sorry, had to vent a tad. Realy liked the hardtail version, but not for this money.



The MSRPs are the same, it's likely an inventory control measure (sale) to move the previous year's inventory.

Here, the difference is about $50 between the two, so there has to be something up with the Thomann price.


----------



## possumkiller

rowsi said:


> Now, this is a bummer. At thomann the LTD M Black Metal WITH floyd is 739€ atm. However, the new LTD M Black Metal WITHOUT floyd is listed for 1099€. I find this, please excuse the expression, absolutely outrageous: The guitar has the exactly same specs, is (most likely) made at the same factory and only differs in one point: A hardtail bridge instead of a floyd. This is less routing work to be done and the Hipshot bridge is surely less expensive than the floyd.
> 
> The 739€ for the floyded guitar is nice, but 1099€ for the hardtail is just stupid. Sorry, had to vent a tad. Realy liked the hardtail version, but not for this money.


Thomann does this with a lot of shit. Their prices fluctuate like the stock market. They have guitars of the exact same models that cost 50 euros more for the white version over the black version.


----------



## rowsi

MaxOfMetal said:


> The MSRPs are the same, it's likely an inventory control measure (sale) to move the previous year's inventory.



I'm pretty sure the floyded version was at this price, or at least a similar price, for the whole year.

Edit: Yes, a price researching engine, which also logs prices, says that the floyded version was pretty much the same price all of 2019: https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/6308434_-m-black-metal-ltd-guitars.html
Makes the thomann price for the hardtail version even more stupid.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

rowsi said:


> I'm pretty sure the floyded version was at this price, or at least a similar price, for the whole year.
> 
> Edit: Yes, a price researching engine, which also logs prices, says that the floyded version was pretty much the same price all of 2019: https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/6308434_-m-black-metal-ltd-guitars.html
> Makes the thomann price for the hardtail version even more stupid.



Weird.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LMHTBKMBLKS--esp-ltd-m-ht-black-metal-black-satin

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LMBKMBLKS--esp-ltd-m-black-metal-black-satin


----------



## josh1

If only it had a neck pickup.


----------



## Adieu

josh1 said:


> If only it had a neck pickup.



....ltd m1000? ESP / E2 M-II?


----------



## iLike myMetalBlack

Adieu said:


> ....ltd m1000? ESP / E2 M-II?


 
>inb4 ESP logo 12th fret


----------



## Zhysick

iLike myMetalBlack said:


> >inb4 ESP logo 12th fret


What????






PS: I don't like the burl, is just the first M1000 on the webpage...


----------



## Mathemagician

I want bigger dots.


----------



## Zhysick

Mathemagician said:


> I want bigger dots.



Hahahhaa there's always something to complain about... I want the money to buy it!! See?


----------



## Mathemagician

Oh I wasn’t really complaining. I think it’s looks very sleek and modern with the small dots. I’ve just been on an 80’s Jackson/ESP kick lately.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

this fade is amazing. they really need to take that pickguard off though; it should be criminal to cover up that top.


----------



## Mathemagician

I’m seriously debating the black metal 7. I just really want a neck pickup. Otherwise specs/price is very attractive.


----------



## JD27

Mathemagician said:


> I’m seriously debating the black metal 7. I just really want a neck pickup. Otherwise specs/price is very attractive.



It’s glorious, now I want another BM 6. The 6 string version is very appealing based on how much I like the 7, but I got a FR itch that needs scratching at the moment.


----------



## possumkiller

Jesus! I was interested in this baritone black metal M7 until I saw the price. 1200 euros at Thomann! I will probably just go with the RGIXL7 for 900 

These Indo guitars are getting expensive as fucking fuck but still come with no case just makes it feel even more of a rip-off.


----------



## I play music

Mathemagician said:


> I’m seriously debating the black metal 7. I just really want a neck pickup. Otherwise specs/price is very attractive.


How about the Alex Wade model? Has a neck pickup and is also all black.


----------



## Mathemagician

I play music said:


> How about the Alex Wade model? Has a neck pickup and is also all black.



Yoooo the specs on that are a LOT better than I had anticipated. I’d love it in almost any color but black, but otherwise it’s very very attractive. Anyone played one? I tried his prior model in a store and found the neck a bit thicker than I expected. But it was only once and could just have been me fighting a bad setup. Still though, 27”, SS frets, D’activator pickups.


----------



## Carl Kolchak

MaxOfMetal said:


> Weird.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LMHTBKMBLKS--esp-ltd-m-ht-black-metal-black-satin
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/LMBKMBLKS--esp-ltd-m-black-metal-black-satin


MII or MIK?


----------



## JD27

Mathemagician said:


> Yoooo the specs on that are a LOT better than I had anticipated. I’d love it in almost any color but black, but otherwise it’s very very attractive. Anyone played one? I tried his prior model in a store and found the neck a bit thicker than I expected. But it was only once and could just have been me fighting a bad setup. Still though, 27”, SS frets, D’activator pickups.



That’s initially what I wanted over the BM 7. I haven’t seen any hit the streets yet, not even an estimated date for them.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Carl Kolchak said:


> MII or MIK?



LTD's now (1000 series and some other models) can be either Indo or Korean, sometimes even the exact same model can be made in both locations!

The stock photos they have for each (I think these are photos of previous guitars they had in stock) says the HT is Korea and the Floyd is Indonesia. This may explain the nearly identical prices (only $50 more for the Floyd version). The HT costs more in terms of labor than the Floyd because Korean labor is more expensive than Indonesia--generally speaking.


----------

